# Авиация > Матчасть >  Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-21

## RA3DCS

Имеется вот такой комплект панелей, предположительно от МиГ-21 ПФ или ПФМ.
Требуется подтверждение специалистов, что это действительно?

----------


## радист

Маленькую не знаю, а большая это наверняка ПФ, все ПФМ которые я видел имели в кабине типичный зеленый цвет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Маленькую не знаю, а большая это наверняка ПФ, все ПФМ которые я видел имели в кабине типичный зеленый цвет.


Эти все панели с одного самолета (по крайней мере, так утверждают).
Кристиан, а у вашего товарища в музее нет МиГ-21ПФ – может у него можно уточнить?

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос, с каких моделей МиГ-21 стал иметь фонарь кабины открывающийся вбок а не вверх?

----------


## Carrey

> с каких моделей МиГ-21 стал иметь фонарь кабины открывающийся вбок


Если не ошибаюсь - с МиГ-21ПФ. 

http://airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pf.html

В отличие от Е-7/1, на котором еще было применено шторочиое кресло, на самолете Е-7/2 установили новую систему катапультирования "СК", которая позволяла покидать самолет с минимальной высоты ПО м и до скорости 1100 км/ч. При катапультировании защита летчика от воздействия набегающего воздушного потока осуществлялась фонарем кабины, который вместе с креслом образовывал своеобразную "капсулу". Через 1,5 секунды после начала катапультирования временной автомат АД-3 приводил в действие пиромеханизмы 215Ф, которые последовательно открывали замки-захваты фонаря, замок штанги стабилизирующего парашюта и замки фиксации летчика на сиденье, после чего под действием центробежных сил "капсула" распадалась и летчик отделялся от сиденья.


Далее - про МиГ-21ПФМ: http://airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pfs.html

Еще одним серьезным нововведением было внедрение катапультного кресла СК-3 (КМ-1) и фонаря с неподвижным козырьком и открытием створки на правую сторону, которые устанавливались с машины №941221 до №941301 и с №941314.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если не ошибаюсь - с МиГ-21ПФ.


Ошибаетесь. С МИГ-21ПФМ. МИГ-21ПФ-это изделие 76, а МИГ-21ПФМ-это изделие 94

----------


## ДА-200

Была серия МиГ-21ПФМ с кресло СК. Точнее ето были МиГ-21ПФС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это верно.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот такая фотография попалась, панель как у меня.  Фонарь отрывается вперед, видимо МиГ 21ПФ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, это скорее всего ПФ.

----------


## RA3DCS

С этими панелями разобрались. Спасибо!
Есть еще боковые панели предположительно МиГ-21 бис.
Задача определить модификацию самолета по боковым панелям наверно не простая, так как боковые панели менялись от типа самолета незначительно. Но давайте попробуем.
Всего имеется три панели.

----------


## ДА-200

Есть АЗС "изд. 81" и его пульт управления. Думаю это МиГ-21бис - Лазур.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос специалистам по вооружению.
Что за сигнальные лампы «Нулевое Положение РС Лев, прав»?
РС – это реактивные снаряды?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Есть АЗС "изд. 81" и его пульт управления. Думаю это МиГ-21бис - Лазур.


Коррекция, "изд. 81" зто точно переключатель СБКО "Самолетной Блок Контроля Опознавания"  системи СРЗО/СРО-2 Кремний.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Вопрос специалистам по вооружению.
> Что за сигнальные лампы «Нулевое Положение РС Лев, прав»?
> РС – это реактивные снаряды?


Лампочки "Нулевое Положение РС Лев,Прав" для контроля пуска снарядов или ракет из блоков УБ.

Удачи

----------


## rafik888

> Вот такая фотография попалась, панель как у меня.  Фонарь отрывается вперед, видимо МиГ 21ПФ.


На ПФС панели тёмного цвета и фонарь открывается пневмоцилиндрами вперёд. ПФМ, БИС панели светлозелёные, фонарь открывается вбок.

----------


## muk33

> Есть АЗС "изд. 81" и его пульт управления. Думаю это МиГ-21бис - Лазур.


Жаль нет лимба РУД - все было бы ясно (бис один имел режим ЧР). Лазурь стояла и на С-ке. А так, мне кажется, что это СМ-судя по переключателям с надписью "управление К-5". Крайними 21-ми, на которых применялась эта ракета ближнего боя (дальнейшее развитие РС-2УС, но с ТГС) были С и СМ. На поздних уже применялись Р-60, соответственно АЗС должны быть другими.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Лампочки "Нулевое Положение РС Лев,Прав" для контроля пуска снарядов или ракет из блоков УБ.


Когда лампы "Нулевое Положение РС Лев,Прав" должны гореть? Во время пуска снарядов?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Жаль нет лимба РУД - все было бы ясно (бис один имел режим ЧР).


Уточните ЧР это (Чрезвычайный режим?)

----------


## mrdetonator

> Когда лампы "Нулевое Положение РС Лев,Прав" должны гореть? Во время пуска снарядов?


Лампы горят перед пуском снарядов, они показывают начальное состояние(нулевое положение-это значить всё в порядке) блоков УБ и во время пуска гаснут. Тоже самое в процессе контроля приборов ПУС-36/68 с пултом ПКПИ-1.

----------


## rafik888

> Уточните ЧР это (Чрезвычайный режим?)


Да ЧР это чрезвычайный режим. Тяга увеличивалась на этом режиме за счет дополнительного увеличения оборотов двигателя. Время работы на этом режиме ограничено исходя из прочности деталей турбины. Поэтому стоит ограничительная скоба для предотвращения случайного включения на этот режим.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тяга увеличивалась на этом режиме за счет дополнительного увеличения оборотов двигателя.


Спасибо за информацию, какое значение оборотов РНД, РВД на этом режиме будет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тоже самое в процессе контроля приборов ПУС-36/68 с пультом ПКПИ-1.


Спасибо!
А где на самолете пульт ПКПИ-1 находится?

----------


## rafik888

> Спасибо за информацию, какое значение оборотов РНД, РВД на этом режиме будет?


Уточнение: ЧР включался отдельным туммблером, в исходном положении был законтрен. Фиксатор на РУД что я упоминал раннее фиксировал РУД в положении МГ (малый газ), СПС (сдув пограничного слоя), МАХ (максимал). 

ЧР на земле при опробывании двигателя не включался. Обороты турбины контролировали по тахометру на передней панели. Приборов фиксирующих обороты РНД и РВД небыло да и необходимости в этом нет, т.к. контроль нужен за работой турбины как наиболее нагруженного узла.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обороты турбины контролировали по тахометру на передней панели. Приборов фиксирующих обороты РНД и РВД небыло да и необходимости в этом нет, т.к. контроль нужен за работой турбины как наиболее нагруженного узла.


Какое значение оборотов турбины должно быть при работе двигателя на чрезвычайном режиме?

----------


## ДА-200

n1=102-103,5%

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо!
Расскажите о назначении переключателя (Автом – 23АЛП – 13АЛП).

----------


## mrdetonator

> Спасибо!
> А где на самолете пульт ПКПИ-1 находится?


Вот он так выглядит, это наземное обородование самолета миг-21, пулт контроля вооружения.






> Расскажите о назначении переключателя (Автом – 23АЛП – 13АЛП).


Есть такая возможность пускать ракеты одиночно или залпем.  В зависимости от положения переключателя Автом – 2 3АЛП – 1 3АЛП, то еще были варянты "количества" пуска ракет в залпах. На Миг-21СМ/МФ там уже был более совершенный переключатель управления вооружением.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо за информацию!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> все ПФМ которые я видел имели в кабине типичный зеленый цвет.


Книга "Mikoyan MiG-21" из серии "Famous Russian Aircraft" Ефим Гордон.
Есть фотография МиГ-21ПФМ с черными панелями.

----------


## RA3DCS

Книга "Mikoyan MiG-21" из серии "Famous Russian Aircraft" Ефим Гордон.
МиГ-21 ФЛ  с креслом СК-1

----------


## RA3DCS

Подскажите, что за выключатель ТП-156 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина МиГ-21ПФ. Кто подскажет, что это такое?

----------


## радист

> Книга "Mikoyan MiG-21" из серии "Famous Russian Aircraft" Ефим Гордон.
> Есть фотография МиГ-21ПФМ с черными панелями.


Спасибо, опять нового узнал!

----------


## радист

> Кабина МиГ-21ПФ. Кто подскажет, что это такое?


Если не сильно ошибаюсь, это лампочка с шнуром. Лампочку можно было вытащить и подцветить кабину.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Если не сильно ошибаюсь, это лампочка с шнуром. Лампочку можно было вытащить и подcветить кабину.


Кристиан, похоже, что так, только кроме как на МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ) нигде вроде больше не встречается.

----------


## радист

> Кристиан, похоже, что так, только кроме как на МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ) нигде вроде больше не встречается.


И я кроме на МиГ-21ПФ (ПФМ) нигде вроде больше не видел  :Biggrin:

----------


## RA3DCS

Панель МиГ-21ПФ. Имеется сигнальная лампа «Арретир гиродатчиков КСИ, КАП, ЦД»
КСИ- курсовая система истребителя. Что такое КАП , ЦД - пока загадка?

----------


## игорь

КАП-2 автопилот
ЦД-какое то секретное изделие (типа изд.830)

----------


## FLOGGER

А здесь ЦД-не ЦД-30 имеется в виду?

----------


## игорь

ЦД-39 или 40

----------


## RA3DCS

> ЦД-какое то секретное изделие (типа изд.830)


Уже более 40 лет прошло. Уже не секретное. Наверно можно назвать, что такое ЦД-39!

----------


## ДА-200

Целеуказатель Дальномер. Думаю ето другое означение РП-21.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Целеуказатель Дальномер. Думаю ето другое означение РП-21.


РП-21 вроде радиолокационный прицел.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уже более 40 лет прошло. Уже не секретное. Наверно можно назвать, что такое ЦД-39!


На aviaforum.ru подсказали  http://ua.radioland.net.ua/contentid-452-page1.html

Осталась только неясность можно ли сделать вывод, что РП-21 и ЦД-30 – одно и тоже изделие?

----------


## FLOGGER

Щас посмотрел в книгу, выходит, что да, ЦД-30 = РП-21, но дело в том, что на фото четко видно, что написано на шильдике ЦД-39. Вот  в чем заковыка.

----------


## ДА-200

Кажется разные блоки РП-21 означены ЦД..

А ЦД-39А, ето блок стабилизации




 

Здесь есть гироскоп, который арретируется.

----------


## FLOGGER

Согласен. Я тоже предполагал, что это какая-то часть ЦД-30.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще подсказка!

..13 декабря МиГ-21ПФ 76210101 поступил в ОКБ-155 для доработок, так как 26 мая на заседании ВПК было принято решение об установке на самолет РЛС ЦД-30ТП вместо ЦД-30Т (РП-9-21)...
...Всего с декабря 1961 г. по январь 1962 г. была выполнена 61 доработка. 12 марта 1962 г. самолет снова поступил на ЛИС, и 20 марта летчик-испытатель П.М.Остапенко совершил первый вылет на усовершенствованной машине. После успешного завершения в апреле заводских испытаний, 7 мая 1962 г. П.М.Остапенко перегнал самолет в ГК НИИ ВВС на госиспытания, которые закончились в июле. По их результатам РЛС ЦД-30ТП рекомендовали к установке на серийные самолеты МиГ-21ПФ, поскольку минимальная высота боевого применения была снижена с 4 до 2 км.

Новая станция, получившая название РП-21, на серийных перехватчиках стала устанавливаться с самолета 76210703. Однако еще с машины 76210501 был расширен закабинный отсек оборудования с целью последующей замены ЦД-30Т (РП-9-21) на ЦД-30ТП (РП-21).

источник: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pf.html

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подскажите, что за выключатель ТП-156 ?


Подсказали, что такое ТП-156.

Приемники типа ПВД (кроме ПВД-9), ТП-156 (М), ППД-1 (рис. 10), ППД-3, ППД-5 и некоторые типы приемников статического давления (рис. 11) имеют электрический обогреватель, питаемый от бортовой сети постоянного тока напряжением 27 В.

----------


## FLOGGER

Так ТП-156-это приемник статического давления? А тумблер ТП-156-вкл\выкл его обогрева? Или я чего-то не понял?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так ТП-156-это приемник статического давления? А тумблер ТП-156-вкл\выкл его обогрева? Или я чего-то не понял?


Точно так, только ТП-156 приемник полного давления!

"Приемники типа ПВД (ПВД-3, ПВД-4, ПВД-5, ПВД-7, ПВД-9, ПВД-18) воспринимают полное и статическое давление, приемники типа ТП-156(М) и ППД-1, ППД-3, ППД-5 воспринимают только полное давление, приемники ПСД воспринимают только статическое давление."

----------


## RA3DCS

Из источника : http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pf.html
Модификация для Вьетнама шла под обозначением МиГ-21ПФЛ и имела тот же состав вооружения и оборудования, что и самолеты варианта «А», с той лишь разницей, что на нем стояли АРК-10 без счетчика дальности, более совершенная курсовая система КСИ-2 и отсутствовал радиовысотомер.


Фраза «отсутствовал радиовысотомер» вызывает сомнение. Выходит, что серийные МиГ-21ПФ имели в составе оборудования радиовысотомер? Как мне кажется, радиовысотомер появился только на МиГ-21ПФС, ПФМ. 
На моей панели с самолета МиГ-21ПФ – 1965г. выпуска. Радиовысотомера нет!
Еще одна загадка истории. 

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## RA3DCS

Из источника : http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pf.html
Истребители, предназначавшиеся для капиталистических стран (вариант «Б»), обозначались МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) и понесли более существенные «потери» как в составе вооружения, так и в составе оборудования. В отличие от варианта «А», для них не предусматривались ракеты РС-2УС. Устанавливались РСИУ-5Г, СРО-1. АРК-10 без счетчика дальности, КСИ-2, радиовысотомер РВ-УМ и экспортные варианты РЛС РП-21 - Р-1Л или РП-21М-Р-2Л.

Снова фигурирует радиовысотомер. Но на фотографии МиГ-21ФЛ (тип 77) его нет! Снова загадка!

----------


## радист

Думаю, что РВ-УМ все такие есть.
1 это по моему переключатель и сигнальная лампочка "опасная высота"
2 здесь наверно указатель

Вооружение для этой модифкации интерессное - 3 это кнопки для перезарядки. У наше (ГДР) 76 вообще не имели пушки, только 94К в гондоле.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Думаю, что РВ-УМ все такие есть.
> 1 это по моему переключатель и сигнальная лампочка "опасная высота"
> 2 здесь наверно указатель


Кристиан, возможно Вы и правы правда качество фотографии не позволяет разглядеть указатель радиовысотомера РВ УМ. На этом месте должны быть часы, но они находятся справа вверху.

----------


## muk33

> Кристиан, возможно Вы и правы правда качество фотографии не позволяет разглядеть указатель радиовысотомера РВ УМ. На этом месте должны быть часы, но они находятся справа вверху.


Галетник на обрамлении под цифрой 1 оччень напоминает задатчик опасной высоты радиовысотомера (старого типа). А указатель может прятаться (при этом ракурсе) за тубусом РЛС.

----------


## RA3DCS

Источник: Книга "Mikoyan MiG-21" из серии "Famous Russian Aircraft" Ефим Гордон.

Таблица выпуска МиГ-21 по годам Горьковского завода.
МиГ-21ПФ (изд. 76) и МиГ-21ПФЛ тоже обозначается как (изд.76).
Выходит МиГ-21ПФ и МиГ-21ПФЛ – обозначался как одно изделие (изд. 76)? Или тут ошибка?

----------


## FLOGGER

А ПФ и ПФЛ -то одно и то же? Если это одно изделие, то, по идее, они должны быть тождественны, хотя, я думаю, могут быть незначительные отличия.  Но выше речь шла о 21ФЛ (изд.77), а это уже может быть несколько иное изделие.

----------


## Mig

> Источник: Книга "Mikoyan MiG-21" из серии "Famous Russian Aircraft" Ефим Гордон.
> Таблица выпуска МиГ-21 по годам Горьковского завода.
> МиГ-21ПФ (изд. 76) и МиГ-21ПФЛ тоже обозначается как (изд.76).
> Выходит МиГ-21ПФ и МиГ-21ПФЛ – обозначался как одно изделие (изд. 76)? Или тут ошибка?


ИМХО "МиГ-21ПФЛ" - это ошибка. Как может одно "изделие" обозначатся по разному? Ведь даже в приведенной таблице четко видно: изд. 72 - МиГ-21Ф, изд. 74 - МиГ-21Ф-13, изд. 94 - МиГ-21ПФМ, изд. 95 - МиГ-21С и т.д.
Скоре всего речь идет о каких-то мелких серийных технологических отличиях изд. 76, известным и понятным лишь самим заводчанам. По крайней мере в книге Р.А. Белякова "Самолеты МиГ 1939-1995". - М.: Авико-пресс, 1996. О такой модификации не упоминается вообще...

МиГ-21ФЛ (изд. 77) - это вариант ПФ с упрощенным РЛС (Р-2Л вместо РП-21) для ВВС Индии и строились на "Знамя труда", но не в Горьком. ФЛ практически не поступали на вооружение советских ВВС, за исключением 12-14 машин в 234 иап в Кубинке. 

Что касается МиГ-21ПФ изд. 76, то различались "ранние" ПФ - с узким килем и ТП под двигателем и "поздние" - с широким килем и ТП в основании руля направления. При этом, как мне рассказывали ветераны, внешне "поздние" МиГ-21ПФ изд. 76 практически не отличались от "ранних" МиГ-21ПФС изд. 94....

----------


## muk33

> МиГ-21ФЛ (изд. 77) - это вариант ПФ с упрощенным РЛС (Р-2Л вместо РП-21) для ВВС Индии и строились на "Знамя труда", но не в Горьком. ФЛ практически не поступали на вооружение советских ВВС, за исключением 12-14 машин в 234 иап в Кубинке.


Вот ФЛ, памятник находится на территории ГЛИЦ (то что это ФЛ сказал человек, на нем летавший, заслуженный летчик-испытатель).

----------


## радист

> ... МиГ-21ФЛ (изд. 77) - это вариант ПФ с упрощенным РЛС (Р-2Л вместо РП-21) для ВВС Индии ....


Я где то читал, что для Вьетнама?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я где то читал, что для Вьетнама?


Серия выпускалась в течении 5 лет и было выпущено 233 машины.
Точно МиГ21ПФЛ - Вьетнам!!!

----------


## Mig

> Вот ФЛ, памятник находится на территории ГЛИЦ


А вот МиГ-21ФЛ "ромба" м-ра Восканяна из 234-го "пилотажного" полка из Кубинки во время парада в ДМД в 1967 г.

----------


## Mig

> Серия выпускалась в течении 5 лет и было выпущено 233 машины.
> Точно МиГ21ПФЛ - Вьетнам!!!


Гм-гм... Не буду утверждать категорично, ИМХО:

1) во Вьетнам поставлялись МиГ-21ПФ-В (или МиГ-21ФЛ) пр-ва "Знамя труда", а позднее МиГ-21ПФМ. ПФ-В отличался от ФЛ усиленной гидроизоляцией и др. мерами против влажного тропического климата. Завод №21 в 1960-е года исключительно работал на советские ВВС. 

2) я бы весьма отсторожно относился к цветным картинкам из различных аглицких "red stars/in action", нарисованных в доперестроечную эру. "Косяков" там более чем достаточно...

----------


## RA3DCS

> 2) я бы весьма отсторожно относился к цветным картинкам из различных аглицких "red stars/in action", нарисованных в доперестроечную эру. "Косяков" там более чем достаточно...


Упоминание о МиГ21ПФЛ есть не только на рисованных картинках. Вот страница из журнала Авиация и Время.

----------


## RA3DCS

А вот еще Вьетнамский МиГ21ПФЛ.

----------


## Mig

А вот что пишет другой автор о вьетнамских МиГ-21:

"...Настоящий шок у американцев вызвало применение во Вьетнаме самолета МиГ-21. Первый бой с его участием состоялся 23 апреля 1966 г. После чего американцы стали применять усиленное прикрытие ударных групп истребителями Phantom II, возможности ведения воздушного боя которых примерно соответствовали МиГ-21. Наибольшее распространение во Вьетнаме получил *МиГ-21ПФ-В (изд. 76 - специальный вариант МиГ-21ПФ для климатических условий Вьетнама с антикоррозионными покрытиями агрегатов)* и появившийся позже МиГ-21 ПФМ (изд. 94 с креслом КМ-1). Отмечалось и применение более ранней модификации МиГ-21Ф-13 (изд. 74, вероятно, чехословацкого производства)...."
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/...fire/fire.html

----------


## Mig

А вот и другие картинки с фото:

----------


## FLOGGER

> А вот МиГ-21ФЛ "ромба" м-ра Восканяна из 234-го "пилотажного" полка из Кубинки во время парада в ДМД в 1967 г.


А откуда известно, что это ФЛ? Я бы идентифицировал его как ранний ПФМ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот ФЛ, памятник находится на территории ГЛИЦ (то что это ФЛ сказал человек, на нем летавший, заслуженный летчик-испытатель).


Если это настоящий ФЛ, а не какая-то подделка из кусков разных самолетов, то хочу заметить, что гаргрот-то у него другой, не такой, как у ПФа.
Вот фото похожего ракурса:

----------


## RA3DCS

> А вот и другие картинки с фото:


Видимо сколько авторов столько и мнений!
Тем более, что на наших картинках есть один и тот же самолет б.н. 4326 в одном источнике он обозначен как МиГ21ПФЛ в другом МиГ-21ПФВ. 
Кстати самолет с б.н. 5071 это уже МиГ21ПФМ (изд 94А). 
Самолет б.н. 4324 имеет серийный номер N76212109 – 9-значная маркировка с.н. применялась (если не ошибаюсь на Горьковском авиазаводе) и обозначается ПФЛ.
Так, что загадки еще остаются!

----------


## Mig

> А откуда известно, что это ФЛ? Я бы идентифицировал его как ранний ПФМ.


От участника этого "ромба" Аведикова Евгения Михайловича, живущего ныне в Кубинке. И из Ист. формуляра 234 гиап: "1967 г. ... На самолетах МиГ-21ФЛ подготовлены: - индивидуальному высшему пилотажу гв. к-н Арсеньев; - групповому высшему пилотажу в строю "ромб" из 4-х самолетов летчики: Хиль, Восканян, Беркут, Муша, Аведиков....."

----------


## Mig

> Видимо сколько авторов столько и мнений!
> Тем более, что на наших картинках есть один и тот же самолет б.н. 4326 в одном источнике он обозначен как МиГ21ПФЛ в другом МиГ-21ПФВ. 
> Кстати самолет с б.н. 5071 это уже МиГ21ПФМ (изд 94А). 
> Самолет б.н. 4324 имеет серийный номер N76212109 – 9-значная маркировка с.н. применялась (если не ошибаюсь на Горьковском авиазаводе) и обозначается ПФЛ.


А может быть у каждого "своя" правда? ИМХО возможно, что ПФЛ - это заводское обозначение, а ПФ-В - это обозначение ВВС. Те авторы, которые имеют дело с доками завода применяеют обозначение ПФЛ, а кто опирается на рассказы участников событий и какие-то доки ВВС, говорят ПФ-В.

Что касается серийных заводских номеров, я бы не парился... Приведенная Вами табличка смотриться весьма убого (15 номеров с невнятными комментариями), особенно если учесть, что в другой таблице указывается, что ПФЛ-ов было построено *233* машины, а ПФ-ов - *525*! .

С уважением,

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что касается серийных заводских номеров, я бы не парился... Приведенная Вами табличка смотриться весьма убого (15 номеров с невнятными комментариями), особенно если учесть, что в другой таблице указывается, что ПФЛ-ов было построено *233* машины, а ПФ-ов - *525*! .


Это маленький кусочек таблицы, полная версия занимает почти 20 страниц. Самолет б.н 4324 единственный вьетнамский самолет где есть информация о его  серийном номере (по крайней мере у меня). Есть другая таблица о вьетнамских самолетах (и не только вьетнамских) но там нет серийных номеров, только бортовые. Есть у Вас информация о серийных номерах Вьетнамских машин – давайте посмотрим информацию по ним в таблице.

----------


## Mig

> Есть у Вас информация о серийных номерах Вьетнамских машин – давайте посмотрим информацию по ним в таблице.


Нету. Не моя тема :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще информация по поводу МиГ-21ПФЛ.
Машинный перевод:
----------------------------------------------------------
MiG-21PFL (izdelie 76) истребители, построенные на заводе Номер 21 в Горьком, прибыли в 1966 для 921 FR их насчитывали 30. Некоторые историки заявляют обозначение MiG-21PFV (V для Вьетнама), но это отказывает OKB Mikoyn. Номера MiG-21PFL были 4120-29, 4220-29, 4320-29.
------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## FLOGGER

> От участника этого "ромба" Аведикова Евгения Михайловича, живущего ныне в Кубинке. И из Ист. формуляра 234 гиап: "1967 г. ... На самолетах МиГ-21ФЛ подготовлены: - индивидуальному высшему пилотажу гв. к-н Арсеньев; - групповому высшему пилотажу в строю "ромб" из 4-х самолетов летчики: Хиль, Восканян, Беркут, Муша, Аведиков....."


В таком случае, верю. Если я не ошибаюсь, то Аведиков участвовал в параде 1967 года в Домодедово как раз в составе "ромба" Р.Восканяна. Хотя, все же не понятно, почему они летали на ФЛах, если их строили только на " зарубеж".
Все же мне хотелось бы узнать поточнее, что же за самолет стоит на стелле в ГЛИЦ? Насчет гаргрота я что-то не услышал ни от кого комментариев.

----------


## muk33

> В таком случае, верю. Если я не ошибаюсь, то Аведиков участвовал в параде 1967 года в Домодедово как раз в составе "ромба" Р.Восканяна. Хотя, все же не понятно, почему они летали на ФЛах, если их строили только на " зарубеж".
> Все же мне хотелось бы узнать поточнее, что же за самолет стоит на стелле в ГЛИЦ? Насчет гаргрота я что-то не услышал ни от кого комментариев.


Вряд ли что-то клепали, там не принято - но при случае спрошу у "консультанта". Он меня, помнится, вежливо поправил, когда я назвал эту машину ПФ-ом.

----------


## Mig

> Если я не ошибаюсь, то Аведиков участвовал в параде 1967 года в Домодедово как раз в составе "ромба" Р.Восканяна. Хотя, все же не понятно, почему они летали на ФЛах, если их строили только на " зарубеж".


Что касается Аведикова - совершенно верно, в ДМД в "ромбе" он летал правым ведомым

Что касается ФЛ в КУбинке, я писал об этом на братском форуме "Стрижей": http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...33528100/20#20

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Mig, прочитал по Вашей ссылке. Действительно, история с ФЛами занятная, но меня все же "гложет червь сомнения". Если Вы сравните фото ГЛИЦевского (на памятнике) ФЛа и фото той же четверки Р.Восканяна, Вы не сможете не увидеть *большой* разницы в гаргротах того и другого самолета, вот в чем дело. Можете, также, сравнить этот ФЛ с любым ПФом. По-моему, разница очевидна.
Может, конечно, быть, что семерка В.Медведева и летала на параде на ФЛах, но, помнится, где-то я читал, что летали они на ПФМах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вряд ли что-то клепали, там не принято - но при случае спрошу у "консультанта". Он меня, помнится, вежливо поправил, когда я назвал эту машину ПФ-ом.


Но согласитесь, уважаемый muk33, что т.н. ФЛ в ГЛИЦе сильно отличается от стандартного самолета хотя бы тем, что на гаргроте имеются какие-то "дополнения", которых на обычном ПФе нет. А ведь согласно утвеждениям , ФЛ-это несколько упрощенный ПФ. Нет, на мой взгляд, в ГЛИЦе стоит, если и ФЛ, то очень не стандартный.

----------


## GK21

Уважаемые коллеги! Хотел бы сделать также несколько ремарок по данной теме, поскольку уж очень она  мне близка. Дело в том, что и 2-я и 3-я эскадрильи 234 ГИАП действительно, начиная с 1967 г., летали. на протяжении многих лет (на многочисленных показах,  парадах и визитах, о которых я как-то упоминал на форуме «Стрижей»)  на  МиГ-21ФЛ (изд. «77»), которые очень сложно перепутать  с обычным ПФ-ом, ПФЛ-ом (изд.»76») или ранним ПФС-ом (изд. «94»), так как внешне они не имеют с ним ничего общего. Но вот с поздним ПФС-ом  (тоже изд. «94») его перепутать очень даже просто, поскольку оба они имеют *широкий* *киль* одинаковой площади (такой же, как и на всех последующих модификациях МиГ-21) и старый фонарь под кресло СК и отличаются лишь тем, что на ФЛ-ах в Кубинке не было покрашена панель в верхней части киля и отсутствовали трехштырьковые антенны в соответствующих местах (правда часть поздних ПФС-ов также имела потом фонарь под кресло КМ-1 и практически не отличалась внешне от ПФМ-а).  МОжет быть по этой причине в некоторых публикациях ФЛ ("77")называют  экспортной модификацией раннего ПФМ-а ("94") (?)
Один из самолетов, летавшей до списания в  «запас» в «семерке» В.И. Медведева,  стоит сейчас на постаменте в Кубинке перед ГДО.  Такие же самолеты присутствуют на фото и кинохронике из Домодедово и изображены на многочисленных иллюстрациях в инете (МиГ21ФЛ Сирии, Индии). Что касается самолета на стелле в ГЛИЦ, то, на мой взгляд, это обычный ранний ПФ , у которого все-таки, что-то неладно с гаргротом. Вьетнамские ПФЛ-ы (ПФ-В) от него отличались только упрощенным оборудованием.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что касается самолета на стелле в ГЛИЦ, то, на мой взгляд, это обычный ранний ПФ , у которого все-таки, что-то неладно с гаргротом. Вьетнамские ПФЛ-ы (ПФ-В) от него отличались только упрощенным оборудованием.


Ну, так, а я о  чем талдычу уже который пост подряд! Гаргрот там совсем другой, что на виде сбоку, что  на виде сверху. Считаю, что нельзя этот самолет ровнять с другими ПФами, ФЛами и пр. Что это за самолет-еще нужно узнавать.

----------


## GK21

> Ну, так, а я о  чем талдычу уже который пост подряд! Гаргрот там совсем другой, что на виде сбоку, что  на виде сверху. Считаю, что нельзя этот самолет ровнять с другими ПФами, ФЛами и пр. Что это за самолет-еще нужно узнавать.


Возможно, один из первых опытных МиГ-21П

----------


## Mig

> ... но меня все же "гложет червь сомнения". Если Вы сравните фото ГЛИЦевского (на памятнике) ФЛа и фото той же четверки Р.Восканяна, Вы не сможете не увидеть *большой* разницы в гаргротах того и другого самолета, вот в чем дело. Можете, также, сравнить этот ФЛ с любым ПФом. По-моему, разница очевидна.
> Может, конечно, быть, что семерка В.Медведева и летала на параде на ФЛах, но, помнится, где-то я читал, что летали они на ПФМах.


Уважаемый Flogger,

1) похоже, общее мнение в том, что на фото МиГ-21 из ГЛИЦа - НЕ МиГ-21ФЛ
2) давайте посмотрим на настоящие МиГ-21ФЛ - индийские. ИМХО у четверки Восканяна - те же ФЛ
3) четверка МиГ-21ФЛ Восканяна для парада красилась: красный верх, светло-голубой гаргрот, «натуральный» низ. Поэтому на "парадном" ч/б фото голубой гаргрот практически сливался с фоном и был мало заметен
4) семерка Медведева на параде ДМД-1967 летала на МиГ-21ФЛ - так записано в Ист.формуляре 234 гиап. А кроме того, отец уважаемого GK21летал в составе этой семерки на параде, в его летной книжке этот полет в ДМД указан на МиГ-21ФЛ
5) согласно того же Ист. формуляра, в ДМД летчики 234 гиап летали на МиГ-21ПФМ лишь в одном случае - во время эскортирования флагмана парада Ту-22. Летчики Герасимов (ведущий), Коломенский, Хопин, Арсеньев, Маркин, Накопия.

----------


## GK21

Спасибо уважаемому коллеге MiG за обобщающий текст и иллюстрации по очень хорошему самолету. Остается только дополнить его изображениями МиГ-21ФЛ из той самой домодедовской семерки 1967 г. и современной картинкой одного из летавших в «семерке», «пятерке» и «ромбе» В.И. Медведева ФЛ-а, установленного в Новом городке на площади перед ГДО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Возможно, один из первых опытных МиГ-21П


Никак нет.
Вообще, я очень рад, что на этой ветке узнал для себя что-то новое: а именно-что у нас летали МИГ-21ФЛ. Раньше я этого не знал. И, уж тем более, не мог предположить, что в 67 году на таком великолепном параде летали на ФЛах.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из источника: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pfs.html
Дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М. Основным его отличием от предыдущей модели стала установка малогабаритного прицела АСП-ПФ, сопряженного с РЛС РП-21 и инфракрасным визиром «Самоцвет».
Может кто показать где на фотографии ИВ «Самоцвет»?

----------


## ДА-200

Думаю его нет в кабине, а прицел здесь - это ПКИ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> а прицел здесь - это ПКИ.


А вот это какой прицел?

----------


## ДА-200

ПКИ (прицел коллиматорный истребителя)

----------


## RA3DCS

> ПКИ (прицел коллиматорный истребителя)


Спасибо!

Покажите как выглядить АСП-ПФ.

----------


## ДА-200

АСП-ПФ-21 на самолете МиГ-21М


http://www.airliners.net/photo/East-...21M/1533234/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Polan...21M/1056454/L/

----------


## muk33

> инфракрасным визиром «Самоцвет».


Я в училище летал на МиГ-21С, так вот в его "Инструкции" был описан ИВП "Самоцвет". Судя по схеме приборной доски располагался он справа от оптического прицела АСП-ПФ, там где "банка" ФКП. На кафедре тактики у нас был работоспособный стенд-тренажер "Самоцвета", и хотя в программе его изучения уже не было, мы просили и нам его включали (свет в аудитории при этом выключали). Изображение в нем было похоже на то, что сейчас реализовано в ОНВ. Диаметр окуляра- сантиметров 5-7. Но поскольку он был закреплен жестко (по продольной оси) и имел довольно узкое поле зрения, от него отказались. Но на самолетах я видел оставшиеся узлы крепления, а также отбортованные и заглушенные кабели. Учитывая, что наши самолеты были 67-68 года, думаю для тех лет это было достижение!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я в училище летал на МиГ-21С, так вот в его "Инструкции" был описан ИВП "Самоцвет".


На МиГ-21С ИВП «Самоцвета» не было после доработок, или уже с завода?

----------


## Вовчек

Вопрос тем кто эксплуатировал МиГ-21ПФ и МиГ-21С.
Недавно посмотрел график зависимости максимальной скороподьемности от высоты.
У Миг-21С максимальная вертикальная скорость увеличивается от110м/с Н=0 до  115м/с Н=5000м, а у МиГ-21ПФ наоборот падает с 140-150м/с Н=0 до 115 м/с на Н=5000м. Чем это вызвано.?

----------


## RA3DCS

Пытался в интернете найти хоть какую наглядную информацию о ИВ «Самоцвет».
Нет ничего! Или такая сверхсекретная система была, или такая неудачная, что про нее давно забыли!

----------


## robert

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/robertsz/view/1619?page=0

Ф-13 ?  Ф ?

----------


## Mig

> Ф-13 ?  Ф ?


ИМХО однозначно сказать сложно: пушка по правому борту была и у Ф, и у Ф-13. То, что на фото у самолета на пилоне висит УБ-32, ни о чем не говорит: и у Ф, и у Ф-13 блоки УБ вешали на пилон без АПУ. А (совсем) узкий киль был и у ранних Ф-13:   http://militera.lib.ru/h/isaev_sm/197.jpg

----------


## шутов леонид

Роберт, ну и загадку задал. ПВД смущает. На Ф-13 оно изящное. А тут какая то блямба с низу торчит. Может не пропечатанный снимок?

----------


## ДА-200

Ф - по узкий вертикальный стабилизатор

----------


## C-22

Уважаемый Роберт! 

На фото МиГ-21Ф-13

Хорошо видно по фонарю кабины, все МиГ-21Ф и первые МиГ-21Ф-13 имели шторочное катапультируемое кресло (сиденье в терминологии тех лет) и замки временной задержки сброса фонаря в обтекателях. На фото их нет...

С уважением

----------


## Mig

> ... все МиГ-21Ф и первые МиГ-21Ф-13 имели шторочное катапультируемое кресло (сиденье в терминологии тех лет)...


А как называлась такая катапульта?

----------


## RA3DCS

> все МиГ-21Ф и первые МиГ-21Ф-13 имели шторочное катапультируемое кресло (сиденье в терминологии тех лет) и замки временной задержки сброса фонаря в обтекателях.


Спасибо за информацию!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

> А как называлась такая катапульта?


Сайт www.seatejectcolor.com дает название КК-2, не знаю, откуда они его взяли. Ни в техописании, ни в книге Агроника и Эгенбурга я названия этого кресла не нашел.
P.S. В техописании нашел только вес "сиденья летчика"-38,8 кГ, что меня удивило, я думал, оно тяжелее.

----------


## C-22

В документации проходит как "катапультируемое сиденье со шторочным устройством". Названия нет, скорее всего есть только номер чертежа...

----------


## RA3DCS

> В документации проходит как "катапультируемое сиденье со шторочным устройством". Названия нет, скорее всего есть только номер чертежа...


Может вот такое?

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, это СК. Оно стояло только на МИГ-21-х. А "шторочное" стояло на поздних МИГ-17-х, на МИГ-19-х, на первых МИГ-21.

----------


## RA3DCS

Кто подскажет? Правда к теме МиГ-21 это отношение не имеет.
На указателе топливомера СЭТС-260 имеется кнопка контроля работоспособности. При нажатии, которой стрелка должна отклониться на край шкалы. Только вот забыл, куда в начало или в конец шкалы.

----------


## FLOGGER

С этим агрегатом не общался, но, по логике, должна отклоняться до конца шкалы. Хотя, иногда бывает, что в контроле стрелка отклоняется на какое-то определенное значение.

----------


## robert

> Ф-13 ?  Ф ?


Большое спасибо для каждого для вашей помощи !

конус диаметр:
МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ, М, Р, СM, СМT, МФ... = 870мм
МиГ-21БИС = 900мм

Увидено вам всегда доработанные МиГ-21СM,СМT с 900мм и двигатель Р-25-300 ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я  так понимаю, что это диаметр в\заборника, а не конуса.

----------


## RA3DCS

Попалась фотография МиГ-21 похож на МиГ-21ПФМ, но вместо прибора ИПЛ установлен индикатор СПО-3. Кто уточнит, на каких модификациях мигов ставили станцию  предупреждения об облучении СПО-3.

----------


## muk33

> Попалась фотография МиГ-21 похож на МиГ-21ПФМ, но вместо прибора ИПЛ установлен индикатор СПО-3. Кто уточнит, на каких модификациях мигов ставили станцию  предупреждения об облучении СПО-3.


У нас в училище были "С"-ки (без СПО) и "СМ"-ы (с СПО). Наверно у нас с СМ-а и начали. Хотя это наверное не касается экспортных вариантов. Может один из них на снимке?

----------


## RA3DCS

> У нас в училище были "С"-ки (без СПО) и "СМ"-ы (с СПО). Наверно у нас с СМ-а и начали. Хотя это наверное не касается экспортных вариантов. Может один из них на снимке?


Панели  черные. Это или МиГ-21ПФМ или МиГ21Р.
На МиГ21СМ наверно уже СПО-10 была?

----------


## muk33

> Панели  черные. Это или МиГ-21ПФМ или МиГ21Р.
> На МиГ21СМ наверно уже СПО-10 была?


На "С"-ке тоже черные панели, а на СМ СПО-10. Я не об этом: судя по расположению тубуса это один из более ранних вариантов, но учитывая что на отечественных СПО ообще не было, вывод - это экспортный вариант.

----------


## RA3DCS

Станция предупреждения об облучении СПО-3.

Индикатор, пульт управления.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я в училище летал на МиГ-21С, так вот в его "Инструкции" был описан ИВП "Самоцвет".


Возвращаясь к теме ИВП «Самоцвет». Вот фотография кабины МиГ-21С, там не «Самоцвет» установлен?

----------


## muk33

> Возвращаясь к теме ИВП «Самоцвет». Вот фотография кабины МиГ-21С, там не «Самоцвет» установлен?



Во-первых это не МиГ-21С, поверьте! На "С"-ках не было зеленой кабины, только черная! О том что это не "С" говорит и наличие СПО-10, которой там тоже не было и УУА- хотя часть "С" (малая) была ими доработана, но устанавливались они слева (здесь справа), и не на щитке, а подвешивались на кронштейне переплета фонаря (как часы на первых сериях Су-27). Нештатные приборы и выключатели на щитках слева и справа от АСП (КЗА,СЕВ,МОТОРЫ,РДМ) и дополнительная кнопка на РУС  говорят о том, что данный самолет использовался во время испытаний, а расположение штатных приборов говорит, что это " как минимум СМ". Но вот эта штука под СУА оччень напоминает мне "Самоцвет"! Только на "С"-ке он устанавливался справа от АСП.

----------


## C-22

По серийному номеру 02 RED (cn 75013734) это МиГ-21бис (изделие 75). 

_"Нештатные приборы и выключатели на щитках слева и справа от АСП (КЗА,СЕВ,МОТОРЫ,РДМ) и дополнительная кнопка на РУС говорят о том, что данный самолет использовался во время испытаний"_ - это точно!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> По серийному номеру 02 RED (cn 75013734) это МиГ-21бис (изделие 75).


Да, действительно! Только почему-то в комментариях к фотографии был обозначен как МиГ-21С.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но вот эта штука под СУА


А что такое СУА? Подскажите!

----------


## Tory

> А что такое СУА? Подскажите!


3.2.4. Система управления антенной (СУА)
Система управления антенной состоит из:
. узла поиска и гиростабилизации (ПГС).
. узла управления головкой антенны (УГА).
. узла автомата захвата ( A3 ).
. узла запоминания (ЗП).
. выходных узлов системы управления антенной (УС) (по каналу ? и каналу ?).
. узла электрической пружины (ЗП).
Назначением этой части РЛГС является:
. управление антенной при взлете ракеты в режимах наведение, поиск и подготовка к захвату (узлы ПГС, УГА, УС и ЗП)
. захват цели по углу и ее последующее автосопровождение (узлы A3, ЗП,
УС, и ЗП)

Взято отсюда

http://www.bestreferat.ru/referat-55425.html

----------


## C-22

Все намного прозаичней и проще...

СУА-1 это сигнализатор угла атаки и предназначен он для выдачи летчику предупреждающего сигнала о выходе самолета на критические углы атаки. На фото виден один из его элементов - светосигнализатор СПП2-К

С уважением

----------


## Tory

А, точно,  вопрос же был по кабине:)

----------


## muk33

Не успел ответить, но тут и без меня справились. Спасибо, С-22! "Фсе правильно".:) От себя добавлю, что видимо автор фото не совсем тщательно рзобрался, что он снимает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> От себя добавлю, что видимо автор фото не совсем тщательно рзобрался, что он снимает.


Пытался связаться с автором фотографии и получить дополнительную информацию по поводу этого борта. Получил только такой ответ:
-----------------------------------------------
А если вам даже точнее чем мне известна модификация этого борта, то какая дополнительная информация вам нужна?
------------------------------------------------

----------


## RA3DCS

На первых модификациях МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС-ПФМ, Р пульт управления радиокомпасом АРК-10 находился в кабине. Затем он перекочевал в носовой отсек. На МиГ-21бис его уже в кабине  нет. Интересует, был ли пульт в кабине на МиГ-21С, СМ, СМТ?

----------


## robert

ВВС Чехии. МиГ-21МФ:

http://io.ua/vba1d4c68c7a3e21c78c813d47fbcfa3f

приборная панель от МиГ-21бис !

----------


## RA3DCS

> ВВС Чехии. МиГ-21МФ:
> 
> http://io.ua/vba1d4c68c7a3e21c78c813d47fbcfa3f
> 
> приборная панель от МиГ-21бис !


Что то Ваша ссылка не работает!!!!!

----------


## robert

> Что то Ваша ссылка не работает!!!!!


попытка снова здесь:

Фотографии самолетов МиГ-21

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что то Ваша ссылка не работает!!!!!


Все работает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все работает.


Если бы работало, не стал говорить, что не работает!
У меня открывается только вот это окно и все!

----------


## FLOGGER

А у меня открывается все, чего и Вам желаю.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ВВС Чехии. МиГ-21МФ:
> 
> http://io.ua/vba1d4c68c7a3e21c78c813d47fbcfa3f
> 
> приборная панель от МиГ-21бис !


Удалось все-таки посмотреть видео! (хотя видел его в сети раньше).
Robert, а почему Вы считаете, что там приборная панель от 21бис? 
Это МиГ-21MFN.

----------


## robert

> Robert, а почему Вы считаете, что там приборная панель от 21бис?


Проверяйте снова видео:
http://io.ua/vba1d4c68c7a3e21c78c813d47fbcfa3f

МиГ-21бис:




МиГ-21МФ:




И много других разниц....

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые участники форума! Насколько мне (да и не только мне) известно, что у наших "братьев" были и МФы и БИСы, то, думаю, не стоит особо спорить, т.к. бывают и т.н."переходные машины", в которых сплетаются  признаки как старых машин, так и новых. Поэтому может оказаться так, что этот 5603 (если это он) может иметь признаки как МФ, так и БИСа.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Проверяйте снова видео:
> 
> И много других разниц....


Роберт, к сожалению, снова не могу  посмотреть Ваши ссылки, они невидимы.
По борту 5603 могу сказать следующее МиГ-21МФ (изд 96Ф) его заводской номер 96005603 выпущен в 1975 году. 1999-2000 г. доработан под МиГ-21МФН. Видеосъемка сделана, видимо после 2000г.

----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь и у меня кина нет.

----------


## robert

> Роберт, к сожалению, снова не могу  посмотреть Ваши ссылки, они невидимы.


Техническая проблема с вебсайтом.
Я могу повторить Links немногие дни более поздно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сейчас у меня работает ссылка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сейчас у меня работает ссылка.


А фотографии, вставленные в текст сообщения?
Я и их не вижу!

----------


## FLOGGER

В посте Роберта №137? Сегодня их нет, а раньше были, я их смотрел.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Проверяйте снова видео:
> http://io.ua/vba1d4c68c7a3e21c78c813d47fbcfa3f
> 
> МиГ-21бис:
> 
> МиГ-21МФ:
> 
> И много других разниц....


Наконец то фотографии в посте Роберта 137 стали видимы. Спасибо за хорошие фотографии бис и мф, только я не могу понять какое они отношение имеют к видео МиГ-21МФН?  На видео показана кабина МиГ-21МФН  в которые в Чехии в 1999-2000 годах были переоборудованы МиГ-21МФ с бортовыми номерами  : 
2205, 2500,3008,4003,4017,4127,4175,4405,5581,5603. 
в целях обеспечения совместимости средств связи и навигационного оборудования с оборудованием, используемым в системах NATO. Были демонтированы Советское оригинальное оборудования (ЛАЗУРЬ, радиокомпас, радиовысотомер, распознаватель СРЗО-2) и заменены на устройства  в соответствии со стандартами NATO. Демонтирован был также активный ответчик KXP-756 американского производства, которым уже заменили советские СОД-57, а также была установлена резервная радиостанция ЛУН 3520. Визуальное отличие от оригинальной версии МиГ-21МФ является отсутствие  антенн радиовысотомера ниже конца крыльев, антенн СРЗО-2 ниже носа и верха крыла. Следующей особенностью является вторая антенна радиоприемника ЛУН-3520 на задней части самолета. Далее на самолёте заново появились антенны спутниковой навигации GPS, нового радиовысотомера РВ-5M,рамочная антенна радиокомпаса АРК -15М, антенна активного ответчика APX-100, навигационного оборудования VOR-32 и DME-42.

----------


## robert

> Спасибо за хорошие фотографии бис и мф


http://hunavia.hu/

> TYPE > MiG-21 FAMILY > MiG-21MF(96) COCKPIT или > MiG-21bis COCKPIT

Чех  МиГ-21МФ, другая версия:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kecko/3162909541/

----------


## RA3DCS

> http://hunavia.hu/
> 
> > TYPE > MiG-21 FAMILY > MiG-21MF(96) COCKPIT или > MiG-21bis COCKPIT


Роберт, спасибо огромное за ссылку! Очень полезный сайт, не часто встретишь в сети такой подробный фоторепортаж по кабине МиГ-21. Благодаря этому сайту выяснил, что имеющиеся у меня боковые панели от МиГ-21МФ. Еще раз Спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Следующей особенностью является вторая антенна радиоприемника ЛУН-3520 на задней части самолета. Далее на самолёте заново появились антенны спутниковой навигации GPS, нового радиовысотомера РВ-5M,рамочная антенна радиокомпаса АРК -15М, антенна активного ответчика APX-100, навигационного оборудования VOR-32 и DME-42.


Антенные система МиГ-21МФН

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина МиГ-21МФН

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще несколько фотографий МиГ-21МФН

----------


## FLOGGER

robert, огромное спасибо за ссылку!!! Как ты мог так долго скрывать такой клад?! (шутка).

----------


## robert

> Как ты мог так долго скрывать такой клад?! (шутка).


  :Smile:  

http://plasticwings.hu/21/21b.htm

NATO-IFF - Венгерское МиГ-21БИС:

----------


## FLOGGER

http://plasticwings.hu/21/21b.htm
Роберт, еще одно огромное спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

Кабина МиГ-21МФ производства 1975г., частично модернизированные в Чехословакии в 1989г.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ни кому не попадалась фотография кабины МиГ-21ПД (изд 23-31)? Очень хотелось бы посмотреть!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ни кому не попадалась фотография кабины МиГ-21ПД (изд 23-31)? Очень хотелось бы посмотреть!


Еще как хотелось бы!!! Нигде никогда не видел. А он, случаем, не стоял в МАИ? Может, оттуда кто-что скажет?

----------


## RA3DCS

Давно интересует вопрос, что это за прибор?

----------


## C-22

> Давно интересует вопрос, что это за прибор?


Указатель положения конуса УПЭС-3

----------


## RA3DCS

> Указатель положения конуса УПЭС-3


Игорь, спасибо! А ручкой задается нужное положение?

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, спасибо! А ручкой задается нужное положение?


Кремальера ручного управления конусом

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кремальера ручного управления конусом


Игорь, еще подскажите.
Положение конуса выражалось в процентах?
100% - полностью выпущен?

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, еще подскажите.
> Положение конуса выражалось в процентах?
> 100% - полностью выпущен?


Совершеннно верно, от 0 до 100%

----------


## RA3DCS

> Указатель положения конуса УПЭС-3


УПЭС-3 - расшифровывается как "указатель положения элементов самолета." ?

----------


## C-22

> УПЭС-3 - расшифровывается как "указатель положения элементов самолета." ?


Да, так и расшифровывается

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве у конуса были не фиксированные положения до 1,5 Маха и второе-больше 1,5 Маха?

----------


## Fighter

Ступенчатое выдвижение конуса было на МиГ-21ф,ф-13, и на У,УС,УМ.
Начиная с ПФ для согласования расхода воздуха через воздухозаборник и компрессор конус двигался в зависимости от Пк -степени сжатия компрессора - на дозвуковых скоростях при увеличении оборотов он убирался, а при росте скорости (при увеличении температуры на входе в компрессор Пк снижалась) -  выпускался. Кремальера служила для управления конусом при отказе автоматики, (при переходе на ручное управление) - при заходе на посадку надо было убрать конус.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо! Полезная информация!

----------


## RA3DCS

Нашел в сети учебный фильм.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99jidouD1UE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSH_CeD_xok
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOzoExKtzHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gc0cbZt5EWY

Еще бы если был на русском!!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Подскажите, что это за коробка УК-2М?

----------


## C-22

> Подскажите, что это за коробка УК-2М?


Усилитель УК-2М из комплекта радиостанции Р-832М

----------


## RA3DCS

> Усилитель УК-2М из комплекта радиостанции Р-832М


Игорь, еще уточните, переключатель М-Л (микрофон-ларингофон), КМ-ГШ (кислородная маска- гермошлем).

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, еще уточните, переключатель М-Л (микрофон-ларингофон), КМ-ГШ (кислородная маска- гермошлем).


Думаю да...

----------


## RA3DCS

Имеется самолет МиГ-21ПФ. Кресло СК вот в таком состоянии, кто может подсказать можно ли его безопасно извлечь из кабины? Чтоб ничего не сработало и не стрельнуло!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

КОНЕЧНО. При мне кресло из ЯК-28 то ли затаскивали, то ли вытаскивали (уже не помню) ничего не стрельнуло, не бабахнуло.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .....то ли затаскивали, то ли вытаскивали (уже не помню) ничего не стрельнуло, не бабахнуло.


Если бы быть уверенным, что так и будет! Ускоритель срабатывает вроде при выходе кресла.

----------


## радист

> Усилитель УК-2М из комплекта радиостанции Р-832М


Да, а тоже у Р-802.

----------


## alexvolf

> Имеется самолет МиГ-21ПФ. Кресло СК вот в таком состоянии, кто может подсказать можно ли его безопасно извлечь из кабины? Чтоб ничего не сработало и не стрельнуло!!!


 Уваж. RA3DCS
 Ваш ник напоминает радиолюбительский call// Это к слову...
Прежде чем снимать кресло ознакомтесь хотя-бы с книгой "Развитие
авиасредств спасения" автор Агранник.Машиностроение 1990г
начиная со стр.129 приметивно но достаточно хорошо и ясно показана принц.схема всех агрегатов КМ-1 в том числе и КСМ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уваж. RA3DCS
>  Ваш ник напоминает радиолюбительский call
> ... ознакомтесь хотя-бы с книгой "Развитие
> авиасредств спасения" автор Агранник.Машиностроение 1990г


RA3DCS – это мой радиолюбительский позывной.
Спасибо за подсказку, полезная книга только самолет 1964 года в нем установлено кресло СК, а про кресло СК в книге очень мало информации. Но все равно спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда можно в техописание МИГ-21 заглянуть. Там наверняка что-нибудь есть про срабатывание кресла. Но, т.к. самолет обесточен, то я думаю, что степни предохранения не снимутся. Да, мне кажется, вряд ли кресло оставлено заряженным.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда можно в техописание МИГ-21 заглянуть. 
> 
>  Да, мне кажется, вряд ли кресло оставлено заряженным.


Где бы найти это описание?

Я тоже так думаю, но ведь у нас, в отличие от буржуев все может быть!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да у меня есть маленько из т\о МИГ-21ПФ. Про кресло там кое-что есть. Показать?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да у меня есть маленько из т\о МИГ-21ПФ. Про кресло там кое-что есть. Показать?


Очень хотелось бы!

----------


## FLOGGER

Сегодня, но чуть позже. Пошел картошку жарить.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну вот, выкладываю. У меня только 3 страницы, т.к. т\о ксерокопировано не целиком.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У меня только 3 страницы,


Спасибо большое! Всю бы книжку найти! 
Удалось установить, что на креслах СК не было пороховых ускорителей только два пиропатрона. Уже лучше!

----------


## C-22

> Спасибо большое! Всю бы книжку найти! 
> Удалось установить, что на креслах СК не было пороховых ускорителей только два пиропатрона. Уже лучше!


Кресло СК комплектуется пятью пиромеханизмами (каждый со своим пиропатроном) срабатывающими от "чистой" механики посредством перемещения тяг, качалок, вытягиванием чек тросиками и т.п.. Электрики в кресле практически нет, за исключением эл.двигателя подъема и опускания чашки сиденья. Скорее всего пиропатронов в данном конкретном случае в кресле нет, но осторожность нужна. Особенно с ТСМ... Бывают и исключения из правил...

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кресло СК комплектуется пятью пиромеханизмами (каждый со своим пиропатроном)


Из собранной информации выяснилось. 
1-	пиромеханизм ТСМ-2500-38
2-	пиромеханизм раздвижной штанги стабилизирующего парашюта  215П.
3-	для подъема кресла требуется отвернуть два болта на захватах фиксации кресла с трубой пиромеханизма ТСМ-2500-38.
  Осталось выяснить, где на кресле находятся пиромеханизмы  215Р, 215Ф?
 Игорь, уточните, про 5 пиромеханизм, я насчитал только 4 пиромеханизма в кресле.

----------


## C-22

215Р находится на трубе ТСМ выше чашки сиденья (цилиндрический корпус с роликом на конце), на фото не видно. Два 215Ф (вернее их пирозатворы, каждый со своей стороны) находятся также в районе чашки сиденья. Сами же пиромеханизмы верхней частью крепятся к  рычагам системы отделения фонаря. На вашем фото рычаги и верхние части пиромеханизмов хорошо видны (по сторонам от цифр 1 и 2)

----------


## RA3DCS

Подскажите такой вопрос:
На кресле СК при катапультировании летчик нажимал на спусковые рычаги поручней сидения. 
Какую функцию выполняет на этом кресле ручка, которая находится межу ног летчика?

----------


## C-22

Держка ручного включения пиромеханизмов 215Ф (для ручного сброса фонаря с кресла после катапультирования)

----------


## RA3DCS

В продолжении темы кресло СК.
При катапультировании при проходе сидения на 50мм срабатывает пиромеханизм 215П (стабилизирующего парашюта). Штанга механизма выбивает лючок на фонаре. Уточните, что выбивалось, круглый пятак или весь задний сегмент фонаря целеком?

----------


## C-22

> В продолжении темы кресло СК.
> При катапультировании при проходе сидения на 50мм срабатывает пиромеханизм 215П (стабилизирующего парашюта). Штанга механизма выбивает лючок на фонаре. Уточните, что выбивалось, круглый пятак или весь задний сегмент фонаря целеком?


Всю крышку лючка ударяя по пятаку

С уважением

----------


## rafik888

На ранних модификациях начиная с Миг-21Ф13 с креслами СК катапультирование происходило совместно с фонарём, который защищал летчика от набегавшего воздушного потока. Отделение кресла и фонаря происходило вне кабины. После этого должен сработать вытяжной парашют (как выше назван стабилизирующим). Не примите меня в качестве эксперта, решил выложить, то что осталось в памяти со времён изучения Миг-21Ф13.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не примите меня в качестве эксперта, решил выложить, то что осталось в памяти со времён изучения Миг-21Ф13.


Было бы очень интересно! 
Я слышал, что на МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13 устанавливалось кресло немного другой конструкции чем на МиГ-21ПФ, ПФС, ПФМ

----------


## rafik888

> Было бы очень интересно! 
> Я слышал, что на МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13 устанавливалось кресло немного другой конструкции чем на МиГ-21ПФ, ПФС, ПФМ


Прошло много времени мне сейчас трудно, что-то сейчас добавить к сказаному. В интернете найдёте что на этих самолётах устанавливались кресла шторочного типа. Ну а по поводу кресла СК можно найти высказавания одного из летчиков 27иап Акчурина А.П.: 
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/4/1/38...76241_11.shtml

----------


## RA3DCS

В продолжении темы кресло СК.
Подскажите вот это, что такое пиромеханизм отцепки фонаря?

----------


## C-22

> В продолжении темы кресло СК.
> Подскажите вот это, что такое пиромеханизм отцепки фонаря?


То что обозначено ? - пиропистолет, а если смотреть по трубкам, то справа и слева пироцилиндры аварийного открывания замков фонаря. Если очень кратко - при перемещении ручки аварийного сброса фонаря срабатывает пиропистолет, газы идут в цилиндры, а они связаны с тягами аварийных замков. Замки открываются.

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> при перемещении ручки аварийного сброса фонаря срабатывает пиропистолет, газы идут в цилиндры, а они связаны с тягами аварийных замков. Замки открываются.


Игорь, Спасибо!
Подскажите при неисправности или отсутствии там пиропатрона фонарь аварийно открыть нельзя?

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, Спасибо!
> Подскажите при неисправности или отсутствии там пиропатрона фонарь аварийно открыть нельзя?


Система служит только для аварийного сброса фонаря.  Сначала при откидывании аварийной ручки идет подготовка к его сбросу - подается сжатый воздух в цилиндры подброса фонаря, при движении ручки на себя срабатывает пиропистолет, замки открываются и фонарь подбрасывается и улетает (в полете). Для надежности все тяги связаны между собой и отказ одного пироцилиндра не влияет на сброс. Ну а если нет пиропатрона то система не сработает. На то и существуют проверки...

----------


## RA3DCS

Игорь, еще подскажите.
На МиГ-21 где фонарь открывался вбок, цилиндр подброса фонаря виден на рамке фонаря. Что нельзя сказать про МиГ-21Ф,Ф-13,ПФ,ПФС где фонарь открывался вперед. Полагаю, там  функцию подброса фонаря выполняли одновременно цилиндры подъема фонаря.

----------


## C-22

> Игорь, еще подскажите.
> На МиГ-21 где фонарь открывался вбок, цилиндр подброса фонаря виден на рамке фонаря. Что нельзя сказать про МиГ-21Ф,Ф-13,ПФ,ПФС где фонарь открывался вперед. Полагаю, там  функцию подброса фонаря выполняли одновременно цилиндры подъема фонаря.


На МиГ-21Ф аварийные замки открываются от пиропистолета, а подброс  выполняется сжатым воздухом из доп. баллона воздействующем на цилиндры подъема (подъема) фонаря. Фонарь после разблокировки поднимается вверх и поворачивается относительно замков временной задержки ( в обтекателях за фонарем сверху, хорошо видны на фото МиГ-21Ф).  Это сделано затем, чтобы после его поворота на определенный угол замки вр.задержки открываются и фонарь улетает энергично, поскольку в таком положении обладает большой подъемной силой. Все вышесказанное относится к МиГ-21Ф и Ф-13 с креслом со шторкой.

МиГ-21Ф-13 с креслом СК (защита фонарем) не имеет замков временной задержки (ну это понятно), а в остальном система работает примерно так-же. На МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ с таким же креслом также. Цилиндры подъема фонаря работают и для его подброса.

На МиГ-21 с открывающимся вбок фонарем и креслом КМ-1 аварийные замки открываются от пиромеханизма или вручную в случае его отказа. Также пиротехнически подбрасывается фонарь. Шток одного из пиромеханизмов подброса виден на Вашей фото (в убраном положении).

Фух... много написал... :)

С уважением

----------


## rafik888

А что означают красные риски на замке фонаря слева? Смотри пост 196.

----------


## RA3DCS

Игорю (С-22) видимо надоело отвечать на мои вопросы. Может, кто еще сможет ответить.
При отказе автоматики управление конусом, летчик переключает управление на ручное.  Какое значение положение конуса выставляется кремальерой УПЭС-3 при различных этапах полета?

----------


## C-22

> Игорю (С-22) видимо надоело отвечать на мои вопросы. Может, кто еще сможет ответить.
> При отказе автоматики управление конусом, летчик переключает управление на ручное.  Какое значение положение конуса выставляется кремальерой УПЭС-3 при различных этапах полета?


В командировке я :) C мобильного инета много ненаработаеш :) Да и доки далеко... Как приеду, продолжим...

----------


## muk33

> В командировке я :) C мобильного инета много ненаработаеш :) Да и доки далеко... Как приеду, продолжим...


Завтра посмотрю в РЛЭ, извините, в "Инструкции летчику". Только "МиГ-21С,СМ,СМТ", других уже нету.

----------


## Igor_k

А про АСП-17 и 23 Вы не могли бы ответить(на соседней ветке)?хотя бы на уровне -брехня или нет

----------


## robert

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/b737/album/49022/?p=12

----------


## FLOGGER

Это МИГ-21С?

----------


## muk33

> Это МИГ-21С?


Похоже. Кстати недоработанный-нет щитков под створками доп.забора воздуха (т.н. "взлетными" створками) и нет перископа.
Теперь про ручное управления конусом. Итак, при отказе автоматики необходимо широкую стрелку совместить с узкой, включить ручное управление конусом и по мере уменьшения скорости вращать стрелки по следующей программе: М=1.8 и более - 50%, 1,7-40%, 1,6-1,4 - 30%, М меньше 1,4 - 20%. Перед выпуском шасси убрать конус полностью.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Теперь про ручное управления конусом. .......
> .... Перед выпуском шасси убрать конус полностью.


Спасибо за информацию! Уточните, имеется два выключателя управления конусом «Вкл, Выкл» и « Автомат, Ручное». При переходе на Ручное управление конусом выключатель «Вкл, Выкл» остается во «Вкл» положении? 
И еще вопрос в описании КТС -14 (МиГ-23МЛ) нулевое положение створок воздухозаборника соответствует показаниям прибора УПЭС-3 - 5%. На МиГ-21 нулевое положение конуса соответствует 0% по указателю УПЭС-3?

----------


## muk33

> Спасибо за информацию! Уточните, имеется два выключателя управления конусом «Вкл, Выкл» и « Автомат, Ручное». При переходе на Ручное управление конусом выключатель «Вкл, Выкл» остается во «Вкл» положении? 
> И еще вопрос в описании КТС -14 (МиГ-23МЛ) нулевое положение створок воздухозаборника соответствует показаниям прибора УПЭС-3 - 5%. На МиГ-21 нулевое положение конуса соответствует 0% по указателю УПЭС-3?


На МиГ-23 не створки, а панели. Про проценты уточню.А пульт странный, мне не знакомый. То есть я не встречал такого пульта. Посмотрю инструкцию.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На МиГ-23 не створки, а панели. Про проценты уточню.А пульт странный, мне не знакомый.


В документации еще называются «клинья воздухозаборника». Пульт от МиГ-21ПФС.

----------


## muk33

> В документации еще называются «клинья воздухозаборника». Пульт от МиГ-21ПФС.


Или так, но не створки. На ПФС не летал, не уверен что осталась его инструкция. Скорее просто электропитание системы управления конусом. На С и дальше АЗС стоял на правом вертикальном пульте.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Скорее просто электропитание системы управления конусом. На С и дальше АЗС стоял на правом вертикальном пульте.


На правом пульте МиГ-21ПФС АЗС питания системы конуса тоже есть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Про проценты уточню..


Возвращаясь к теме положения клина воздухозаборника, на одном из МиГ-ов есть такие параметры при ручной установке клина.

----------


## muk33

То, что я написал относилось к МиГ-21С,СМ,СМТ с двигателями Р-11Ф2С и Р-13. Может на других было иначе. Однако, странное место указателя. А можно фото всей приборной доски?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако, странное место указателя. А можно фото всей приборной доски?


Панель действительно редкая. Пока никто не может определить, что это за МиГ был!

----------


## C-22

> Панель действительно редкая. Пока никто не может определить, что это за МиГ был!


Приветствую! 

Не пинайте ногами  :Smile:  но это однозначно с МиГ-23. А вот с какого это вопрос.... Не с тренажера часом?

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> Приветствую! 
> но это однозначно с МиГ-23. А вот с какого это вопрос.... Не с тренажера часом?


Панель скорее всего с реального самолета. Приборы ДА-200 и ИТЭ-2 стоят самолетные, если бы с тренажера были бы имитаторы. Если посмотреть по расходомеру на самолете не было четвертого бака и полная заправка без подвесных баков составляет 3750. Если предположить, что это МиГ-23БН? Опять клин воздухозаборника, на 27 клина не было. Но то, что это не 23БМ, и не 23БК – это точно. Загадка!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

А откуда на МИГ-23 ИТЭ-2? Мотор-то один! И почему на нем написано R.P.M? С экспортного варианта? А на каком аппарате критический остаток 600л?

----------


## C-22

> Панель скорее всего с реального самолета. Приборы ДА-200 и ИТЭ-2 стоят самолетные, если бы с тренажера были бы имитаторы. Если посмотреть по расходомеру на самолете не было четвертого бака и полная заправка без подвесных баков составляет 3750. Если предположить, что это МиГ-23БН? Опять клин воздухозаборника, на 27 клина не было. Но то, что это не 23БМ, и не 23БК – это точно. Загадка!!!


Мда... Загадка. Скажу пока точно, что это не БН. Вот кусочек кабины МиГ-23МЛ с прицелом АСП-17МЛ. Похоже но не то... Жаль больше нет никакой инфы по этой панели....

С уважением

----------


## RA3DCS

> А откуда на МИГ-23 ИТЭ-2? Мотор-то один! И почему на нем написано R.P.M? С экспортного варианта? А на каком аппарате критический остаток 600л?


Насколько я знаю на МиГ-21 и 23 всегда были ИТЭ-2. Мотор то один, но ротора то два. У меня есть панель с МиГ-21 ПФС там тоже на ИТЭ -2 написано R P M. На МиГ-23 на всех (если не ошибаюсь) табло есть «Осталось 600л». На МиГ-21 –табло  «Осталось 450л».

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот кусочек кабины МиГ-23МЛ с прицелом АСП-17МЛ. Похоже но не то...


МиГ-23МЛ - совсем не то!

----------


## RA3DCS

Вопрос MUK33 но может кто еще ответит. В каком месте кабины МиГ-21С, СМ находился пульт промера режимов РЛС?
На МиГ-21ПФ, ПФС – он на левой боковой панели. На МиГ-21ПФМ, Р – уже возле лобового стекла с удлиненной ручкой. На МиГ-21М, МТ, МФ – на правой боковой панели сверху - затем перекочевал вниз на модернизированных МФ. А вот на МиГ-21СМТ и Бис – его уже нет в кабине.

----------


## muk33

> Вопрос MUK33 но может кто еще ответит. В каком месте кабины МиГ-21С, СМ находился пульт промера режимов РЛС?
> На МиГ-21ПФ, ПФС – он на левой боковой панели. На МиГ-21ПФМ, Р – уже возле лобового стекла с удлиненной ручкой. На МиГ-21М, МТ, МФ – на правой боковой панели сверху - затем перекочевал вниз на модернизированных МФ. А вот на МиГ-21СМТ и Бис – его уже нет в кабине.


На С и СМ его тоже нет в кабине. Смотрел Инструкцию, она, кстати для С/СМ/СМТ одна, с указанием отличий.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На С и СМ его тоже нет в кабине. Смотрел Инструкцию, она, кстати для С/СМ/СМТ одна, с указанием отличий.


MUK33 спасибо большое! В инструкции нет рисунка расположения оборудования в кабине С, СМ? Если есть можете выложить? Очень хотелось бы посмотреть!

----------


## muk33

> MUK33 спасибо большое! В инструкции нет рисунка расположения оборудования в кабине С, СМ? Если есть можете выложить? Очень хотелось бы посмотреть!


Он очень схематичен, но попробую отсканировать. Но только СМ, С-до сих пор под грифом.

----------


## RA3DCS

> попробую отсканировать. Но только СМ, С-до сих пор под грифом.


Ну хоть , что без грифа.
Все у нас по своему, самолетов уже нет, а бумаги все под грифом.

----------


## muk33

> Ну хоть , что без грифа.
> Все у нас по своему, самолетов уже нет, а бумаги все под грифом.


Ну "С" был не простой МиГ-21, а носитель. Поэтому его кабина до сих  пор под грифом. А так бы давно сняли. Вот сняли же гриф с РЛЭ Су-27 и Миг-29.

----------


## Антон

Чего носителя? ЯО?

----------


## muk33

Разумеется

----------


## FLOGGER

Только "С"?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Только "С"?


Так вроде и МиГ-23 и 27 тоже были носителями! Это в «Горбачевские» времена блоки стали снимать.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Панель действительно редкая. Пока никто не может определить, что это за МиГ был!


В бездонных просторах Интернета попалась фотография. Точно такая редкая панель. Осталось узнать, что это было!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Только "С"?


Я имею в виду из 21-х.

----------


## mrdetonator

> В бездонных просторах Интернета попалась фотография. Точно такая редкая панель. Осталось узнать, что это было!


Я думаю что вы точно знаете одкуда фотография, я уже хотел спрашивать вас несколько раз одкуда ж вы снимали панели кабин. Признаётес, есть это и ваша работа в каком состоянии сейчас находятся самолеты в Ходынке???  :Mad:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я думаю что вы точно знаете одкуда фотография, я уже хотел спрашивать вас несколько раз одкуда ж вы снимали панели кабин. Признаётес, есть это и ваша работа в каком состоянии сейчас находятся самолеты в Ходынке???


Откуда эта фотография я могу только предполагать. На Ходынке я никогда не был, а уж тем более кабины там не разбирал. Так, что не надо мне приписывать чужие «заслуги». А что касается этой панели, она досталась одному человеку в наследство от деда летчика (валялась в гараже).

----------


## Vovacii

> Я думаю что вы точно знаете одкуда фотография, я уже хотел спрашивать вас несколько раз одкуда ж вы снимали панели кабин. Признаётес, есть это и ваша работа в каком состоянии сейчас находятся самолеты в Ходынке???


Не судите если не знаете, панели от МиГ-21 и 23 которые Александр показывал привозил ему я и снимал их не с музейных самолетов а со списанной техники которую готовили под распил. а одна из панелей снята с купленного мной самолета(МиГ-23) т.к. он будет стоять на постаменте и там кабина не нужна(только соблазн для воришек лишний). 
Насчет техники на Ходынке вот письма которые мне приходили ответом на мои попытки спасти технику...если кто захочет все прочитать, готов отправить каждое письмо с нормальным разрешением.

----------


## Vovacii

вот письма это только ответы, исходящие сводятся к просьбам обратить внимание на состояние авиатехники,истории,при невозможности самостоятельно решить вопрос с хранением и восстановлением,передать или продать это в частные руки для сохранения и дальнейшего экспозиционирования...

----------


## RA3DCS

Позволю себе еще добавить, что Володя устав биться головой о двери чиновников, до минимума урезав семейный бюджет, и даже продал машину, чтобы спасти от уничтожения уникальный самолет. Конечно, в наше время это никто не назовет – подвигом, но что-то героическое в этом есть.

----------


## muk33

> Я имею в виду из 21-х.


Судя по всему да.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Откуда эта фотография я могу только предполагать. На Ходынке я никогда не был, а уж тем более кабины там не разбирал. Так, что не надо мне приписывать чужие «заслуги». А что касается этой панели, она досталась одному человеку в наследство от деда летчика (валялась в гараже).


Уважаемый RA3DCS и Vovacii,

Пожалуйста простите меня что я обвинил Вас в хулиганстве на Ходынском поле но когда я второй раз в жизни(в первые в 2003 г.)посетил Ходынку и увудел в каком состоянии находятса самолеты, просто жалкое зрелище, это лом металлов.  
О, Боже! и перед мойми глазами банда хулиганов, ребят до 15 лет сожгла самолет Ил-14.  :Eek:   :Mad: 

Ещё раз извините пожалуйста, и если бы вы могли показать фотографии  самолетов которые у Вас готовили под распил. Спасибо

----------


## Vovacii

Фотографии покажу, но немного позже. разбирали МиГ-21,23,29.Удалось спасти 2-21х 2-23х 1-29й. Это в Московском регионе. На Кавказе ждут транспортировки 2-25х и 2-23х.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Позволю себе еще добавить, что Володя устав биться головой о двери чиновников, до минимума урезав семейный бюджет, и даже продал машину, чтобы спасти от уничтожения уникальный самолет. Конечно, в наше время это никто не назовет – подвигом, но что-то героическое в этом есть.


Абсолютно согласен!
Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич! Низкий Вам поклон за Ваши труды.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Фотографии покажу, но немного позже. разбирали МиГ-21,23,29.Удалось спасти 2-21х 2-23х 1-29й. Это в Московском регионе. На Кавказе ждут транспортировки 2-25х и 2-23х.


Какие модификации самолета МиГ-23 у вас?

----------


## mrdetonator

формуляр експортных модификации Миг-21МФ, интересно что там не написано изд. 96Ф, но 96А с двигателем 95(Р13-300).
На Миг-21мф которые выпускал завод в Горьком для советских ВВС какий радиоприцел стояли? РП-21МА как на експортных Миг-21мф для стран Варшавского договора или более совершенный РП-22С Сафир-21?

----------


## шутов леонид

Сапфиры на из.96 не стояли. Стоял обычный ЦД.

----------


## RA3DCS

> формуляр експортных модификации Миг-21МФ, интересно что там не написано изд. 96Ф, но 96А с двигателем 95(Р13-300).


Попутный вопрос двигатель изделие 95Ф  - это двигатель Р-13Ф-300?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Попутный вопрос двигатель изделие 95Ф  - это двигатель Р-13Ф-300?



У нас на модификацях миг-21мф использовался только двигатель изд.95/Р13-300 серии от нулевой по шестую, и капитального ремонта до 200 или 500 ч. Напр. двигатель заводской номер Г71695001 есть шестая серия Р13-300.
Я точно незнаю, но наверно изд.95ф есть Р13Ф-300. Для чего вы спрашиваете когда у вас есть формуляр Миг-21МТ с изд.95Ф?   :Smile: 



RA3DCS
Помогите мне пожалуйста теперь, я ищу фото Миг-21БИС с ракетой Р-55. Спасибо

----------


## FLOGGER

Теперь я чего-то не пойму: Р13-300 и Р13Ф-300. Это что значит, что Р13-300 не имел форсажа?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Теперь я чего-то не пойму: Р13-300 и Р13Ф-300. Это что значит, что Р13-300 не имел форсажа?


Я читал что двигатель Р13Ф-300 отличалься дополнительным насосом плунжерным подавая топливо в ФК для т.н. чрезвычайного режима на форсаже.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я читал что двигатель Р13Ф-300 отличалься дополнительным насосом плунжерным подавая топливо в ФК для т.н. чрезвычайного режима на форсаже.


Вопрос с чрезвычайным режимом интересен. На МиГ-21Бис с двигателем Р-25-300 (изделие 25) – такой режим есть. Видимо есть и на Р-13Ф-300. На МиГ21СМТ выключатель чрезвычайгого режима тоже есть. Остается неясно чрезвычайный режим и второй форсаж – это одно и тоже? Но скорее всего нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Теперь я чего-то не пойму: Р13-300 и Р13Ф-300. Это что значит, что Р13-300 не имел форсажа?


Скорее всего Р13-300 не имел чрезвычайного режима.

----------


## RA3DCS

> RA3DCS
> Помогите мне пожалуйста теперь, я ищу фото Миг-21БИС с ракетой Р-55. Спасибо


К сожалению, у меня такой фотографии нет!

----------


## mrdetonator

> На МиГ21СМТ выключатель чрезвычайгого режима тоже есть.


а есть фото РУД двигателья Р13Ф-300 с выключателом чрезвычайгого режима ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> а есть фото РУД двигателья Р13Ф-300 с выключателом чрезвычайгого режима ?


Чрезвычайный режим включался выключателем перед РУД-ами. МиГ-21СМТ

----------


## RA3DCS

Выключатель ЧР на МиГ-21Бис.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Выключатель ЧР на МиГ-21Бис.


уже вижу, вот так на наших МФ....

----------


## RA3DCS

Что-то С-22 и MUK33 пропали, совершенно некому стало на вопросы отвечать.  Было бы интересно узнать еще про чрезвычайный режим, включался он выключателем, а выключался как, тоже выключателем или перемещением РУД ниже упора форсаж?
И еще интересно была в кабине, какая световая индикация включения чрезвычайного режима, или включение определялось по указателю оборотов РНД с 100,5% до 103%?

----------


## FLOGGER

А чрезвычайный форсаж и форсаж макс. -это одно и то же? Надписи у тумблеров ведь разные.

----------


## ДА-200

Режим ЧР - только на изд. 25 применяется. Ето доразкрутка РВД до 102.5%.

Допольнителная подпитка форсажа есть на 95-ом и на 25-ом изд. 
25 - подпитка через допольнительный насос НР-44 
95 - подпитка через ДЦН
Подпитка включается по:
- сопло открыто на ПФ
- РУД на ПФ
- Рк>7.2кгс/см2

----------


## RA3DCS

> Режим ЧР - только на изд. 25 применяется. Ето доразкрутка РВД до 102.5%.
> 
> Допольнителная подпитка форсажа есть на 95-ом и на 25-ом изд.


Вот опять совсем непонятно! Был ли чрезвычайный режим на (изд 95Ф) Р13Ф-300 или нет?

----------


## ДА-200

Изд. 25 - режим ЧР (включается тумблером - перенастройка регулятора оборотов насоса НР-54) и дополнительная подпитка форжажа (включается при Рк>7.2 - насос НР-44)
3 насоса - НР-54, 22, 44

Изд. 95 - только дополнительная подпитка форсажа (по Рк). Топливо из ДЦН (двигательный центробежный насос)
2 насоса - НР-54, 22

----------


## RA3DCS

ДА-200, спасибо большое за информацию по (изд 25) и (изд 95)! Вы можете подтвердить или опровергнуть предположение что на (изд 95Ф) был чрезвычайный режим форсажа?

----------


## ДА-200

Честно говоря, я не уверен что есть разница между 95 и 95Ф..

А у изд. 95 (Р13-300) ЧР нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Честно говоря, я не уверен что есть разница между 95 и 95Ф..
> 
> А у изд. 95 (Р13-300) ЧР нет.


Ну, как выяснилось МиГ21МФ – имеет двигатель (изд-95) Р-13-300, МиГ-21МТ имеет двигатель (изд-95ф) Р-13Ф-30. На МиГ-21МТ перед рудами имеется выключатель «чрезвычайный форсаж», такой же выключатель имеется на МиГ-21СМТ. На МиГ-21МФ с двигателем (изд-95) Р-13-300 такого выключателя нет.

----------


## mrdetonator

Вот нашел такой график для изделия-95. RA3DCS а есть у вас более подробных фото кабины СМТ/МТ? Возможно выложить здесь?
еще книга Двигатели 1944-2000 говорить следующее...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот нашел такой график для изделия-95. RA3DCS а есть у вас более подробных фото кабины СМТ/МТ? Возможно выложить здесь?
> еще книга Двигатели 1944-2000 говорить следующее...


Спасибо! Как видим, получено еще одно доказательство, что (изд-95Ф) имеет чрезвычайный режим. 
Фотографии кабины МиГ-21СМТ Рижского музея авиации – есть. Но нужно получить согласие автора. Если автор даст согласие – обязательно выложу.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Спасибо! Как видим, получено еще одно доказательство, что (изд-95Ф) имеет чрезвычайный режим. 
> Фотографии кабины МиГ-21СМТ Рижского музея авиации – есть. Но нужно получить согласие автора. Если автор даст согласие – обязательно выложу.


у Миг-21МТ борт11,14,15 из уч. аэр. МЭИ есть фото приборной доски? спасибо

----------


## RA3DCS

> у Миг-21МТ борт11,14,15 из уч. аэр. МЭИ есть фото приборной доски? спасибо


Тут сложнее! Поскольку вся техника там является собственностью министерства обороны (как, кстати, и на Ходынском поле) и после расформирования военной кафедры МЭИ передана в одну из воинских частей. Ну, поскольку для военных ценность эти самолеты представляют, как металлолом по закупочной цене цветного метала.  Началось их разграбление.  Володя пытался с этим бороться, даже закрасил краской панели приборов, в надежде, что это хоть как-то остановит разграбление, но это средство оказалось не очень эффективным. И на данный момент нет ни одного самолета  МиГ21МТ с полностью укомплектованной кабиной.

----------


## FLOGGER

> вся техника там является собственностью министерства обороны (как, кстати, и на Ходынском поле)


Это, кстати, очень ярко характеризует МО. Это называется "собака на сене"-сам не ам, и другим не дам.

----------


## RA3DCS

Получено разрешение от автора фотографий кабины МиГ-21СМТ (с.н. N50023100).   Автор фотографий Сергей Борщ.

----------


## RA3DCS

Фото кабины МиГ-21СМТ (продолжение)

----------


## RA3DCS

Фотографии кабины МиГ-21СМТ

----------


## радист

> Фотографии кабины МиГ-21СМТ


Спaсибо,RA3DCS

----------


## ДА-200

> Ну, как выяснилось МиГ21МФ – имеет двигатель (изд-95) Р-13-300, МиГ-21МТ имеет двигатель (изд-95ф) Р-13Ф-30. На МиГ-21МТ перед рудами имеется выключатель «чрезвычайный форсаж», такой же выключатель имеется на МиГ-21СМТ. На МиГ-21МФ с двигателем (изд-95) Р-13-300 такого выключателя нет.


Понятно. Спасибо!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спaсибо,RA3DCS


Да это не мне, а Сергею!!!!!

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Cпасибо RA3DCS и Сергей Борщ!  :Biggrin:

----------


## RA3DCS

Ну и еще фотографии кабины 76 борта из экспозиции Рижского музея авиации. Есть некоторые отличия расположения указателя угла атаки и пульта ответчика СОД-57.
Автор фотографий Сергей Борщ.
По версии Андрея Короткова и Игоря (С-22) с определенной серии машины СМТ выпускалась с маленьким накладным баком 530л. Предположительно эта одна из таких машин, но пока точного доказательства нет. Надеемся, что Сергею получится найти формуляр от этого борта.

----------


## RA3DCS

Фотографии МиГ21СМТ 76 б.н.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21СМТ б.н. - 76 (продолжение)

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21СМТ б.н 76.
Еще раз спасибо Сергею за фотографии.

----------


## mrdetonator

> МиГ-21СМТ б.н 76.
> Еще раз спасибо Сергею за фотографии.





> МиГ-21СМТ б.н 76.
> Еще раз спасибо Сергею за фотографии.


Ребята, вы молодци.......супер, очень понравилос!. :Smile:  Я могу выложить фото кабин Миг-21 чехословацких ВВС......Если интересно напишите что.

Миг-21ф13  с.н. 760710 
Миг-21ф13  с.н. 261111
Миг-21Пф    с.н. 761212
Миг-21Пф    с.н  761313
Миг-21Пфм  с.н. 94Н7908
Миг-21Пфм  с.н. 94Н7913
Миг-21Пфм  с.н. 94Н8001 
Миг-21Р      с.н. 94Р02101
Миг-21М     с.н. 961206
Миг-21М     с.н. 962073
Миг-21МФ   с.н. 969712 
Миг-21МФ   с.н. 969713 
Миг-21УМ    с.н. 516937041
Миг-21У      с.н. 660817
Миг-21У      с.н. 660646

и Миг-21Бис с.н. 75049666 ВВС Сербии


P.S. также ищу помощ у кого есть фото кабин Миг-23П и Миг-23МЛД советских ВВС и ПВО???

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я могу выложить фото кабин Миг-21 чехословацких ВВС......


Очень хотелось бы посмотреть подробные фото кабины МиГ-21Ф13, ПФ, ПФМ, Р, М.
А особенно Ф13 если не ошибаюсь, их в России кажется уже  не осталось.

----------


## mrdetonator

хорошо начну с Миг-21Ф13....
http://deton.lietadla.com/ru/mig-21f13/mig-21f13.php

----------


## RA3DCS

> хорошо начну с Миг-21Ф13....


Спасибо!!! Я поражаюсь, так хорошо сохранился, даже часы на панели целы. У нас такое невозможно!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

> У нас такое невозможно!!!


Естественно. Уважаемый RA3DCS, а Вы видели какой у чехов праздник был устроен по поводу прощания с МИГ21?  На борту МИГ-21МФ №5603 (кажется) написали "СПАСИБО!" А у нас?
Уважаемый mrdetonator, это, как я понял, самолет чехословацкой постройки? Кабина сразу была выкрашена "бирюзой" или после какого-нибудь ремонта?

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. также ищу помощ у кого есть фото кабин Миг-23П ...


Фотографий кабины МиГ-23П нет. Есть одна книга и два альбома по КТС -14.  Но насколько рисунок кабины КТС-14 и кабина реального МиГ-23П соответствует друг другу – загадка?

----------


## RA3DCS

КТС-14 (продолжение).

----------


## mrdetonator

Сорри, но были какие-то проблемы с входом на форум в течении недели, тепер все в порядке. Напишу ещё что-нибуть про 0710, истинный номер серии 760710(7 серия) чехословацкого производства, модификация ФР-фоторазведчик который мог нести на пылонах фотоаппараты АФА 39. начал експлуатироваться 17.11.1967 у 9. иап Бехыне ввс ЧССР, с мая 1985 летал у 4. иап Пардубице и наконец в 1993 передан на поезде как уже нелетающий самолет, резерв ВВС Словакии на авиабазу Слиач. Теперь он служит как експонат частного Авиа музея в деревни Томчаны при городе Мартин. После ремонта в музее была и приборная доска перекрасена в цвет бирюзы. Да, должна быть чёрного цвета..... :Redface: 

как обещал, теперь я выложу кабину МиГ-21ПФ...
 кабина Миг-21ПФ номер 1212

----------


## mrdetonator

> Фотографий кабины МиГ-23П нет. Есть одна книга и два альбома по КТС -14.  Но насколько рисунок кабины КТС-14 и кабина реального МиГ-23П соответствует друг другу – загадка?


Спасибо, пожалуйста виложите еще рисунки позиции 8 и 13. Пока, график кабины походит на простую модификацию МЛ а не П. А что в Московской области уже никаких Миг-23П ненаходиться? :Eek:

----------


## RA3DCS

> пожалуйста виложите еще рисунки позиции 8 и 13.


К сожалению, в имеющихся двух альбомах и книге по КТС-14 по этим позициям ничего нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> как обещал, теперь я выложу кабину МиГ-21ПФ... номер 1212


Mrdetonator – спасибо за фотографии!!! Ждем продолжение!!!

----------


## радист

Не хочу открыть собственную тему, а в принципе это тоже про МиГ-21:
у кого то есть тех. описание МРП-56П?

----------


## RA3DCS

> у кого то есть тех. описание МРП-56П?


Кристиан, у меня есть! Отправил, формат DJVU.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто подскажет, вот этот аппарат в Кубинке-это МИГ-21ФЛ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Он очень схематичен, но попробую отсканировать. Но только СМ,.....


Олег (muk33) Вы обещали показать рисунки кабины МиГ-21СМ.
Так мы их и не увидели!!!!

----------


## Fighter

> хорошо начну с Миг-21Ф13....
> http://deton.lietadla.com/ru/mig-21f13/mig-21f13.php


Спасибо за снимки. Да, этот МиГ-21Ф-13 чешского производства.

У наших (в Качинском училище в 1971-72) была черно-серая кабина, было несколько МиГ-21ф с двумя пушками НР-30, (много самолетов с авиагоризонтом АГИ).  Самолеты были с заправкой 2100,  все самолеты с заправкой 2400 после 1967 отдали Египту. Зеленый фон в кабине у нас появился лишь на МиГ-21СМ.
По поводу чрезвычайного резима (ЧР) двигателя. На МиГ-21СМТ (Р13Ф-300) он был, включался выключателем слева впереди РУД, при положении РУД  "полный форсаж", при  его включении загоралась лампа на табло "Второй форсаж". "Второй форсаж" также автоматически включался на разгоне при М>1,5. На МиГ-21бис (Р25-300) режим "ЧР" так же включался выключателем впереди РУД,  немного отличным по расположению от СМТ. Второй форсаж на разгоне не включался. Режим "ЧР" на МиГ-21бис включался на высотах до 4000м и сопровождался некоторым забросом оборотов n1/n2 и температуры за турбиной. Использовал этот режим не очень часто, но приходилось, на облетах двигателя, иногда при пилотаже и показухах. Прирост тяги на взлете был не очень ощутимым, на сложном пилотаже в данном диаппазоне тоже. Наибольший прирост тяги "ЧР" происходил на больших приборных скоростях, когда этот прирост тоже был не очень заметен, так как на этих режимах предельная по тяге перегрузка без "ЧР"составляла 6-7, а с ЧР увеличивалась на 0,5-0,6. В инструкции летчику приводилось значение тяги (высотно-скоростные характеристики)  9900 кгс на приборной скорости 1000 у земли. На МиГ-21 бис комплекс пилотажа вираж,горка с переходом в вираж, пикирование, петля с повотором,  горка, переворот на горке, петля, две косые петли, полупетля при энергичном пилотировании мог выполняться с одним выключением форсажа на петле с поворотом.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Зеленый фон в кабине у нас появился лишь на МиГ-21СМ......
> По поводу чрезвычайного резима (ЧР) двигателя. На МиГ-21СМТ (Р13Ф-300) он был, включался выключателем слева впереди РУД,.......


Fighter, спасибо за дополнение и уточнение.
Я тут задавал вопрос по поводу расположения пульта АРК-10 в кабине. Но никто на него ответить так и не смог.
 На первых модификациях МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС-ПФМ, Р пульт управления радиокомпасом АРК-10 находился в кабине на правом пульте. Затем он перекочевал в носовой отсек. На МиГ-21СМТ, МТ, М, МФ в кабине уже только упрощенный пульт АРК. Интересует, какой пульт был в кабине на МиГ-21С, СМ?
Может Вы, сможете этот вопрос прояснить?

----------


## Fighter

> Fighter, спасибо за дополнение и уточнение.
> Я тут задавал вопрос по поводу расположения пульта АРК-10 в кабине. Но никто на него ответить так и не смог.
>  На первых модификациях МиГ-21Ф, Ф-13, ПФ, ПФС-ПФМ, Р пульт управления радиокомпасом АРК-10 находился в кабине на правом пульте. Затем он перекочевал в носовой отсек. На МиГ-21СМТ, МТ, М, МФ в кабине уже только упрощенный пульт АРК. Интересует, какой пульт был в кабине на МиГ-21С, СМ?
> Может Вы, сможете этот вопрос прояснить?


Первоначально предполагалось, что в случае необходимости полета на новые аэродромы, на которые АРК не был заранее настроен, летчик может произвести настройку на новую ПРС сам. Такие пульты были на первых МиГ-21 до С. Далее вполне справедливо решили, что в полете на одноместном самолете такую настройку произвести крайне сложно и основной пульт убрали в носовой отсек, оставив в кабине только пульт с 10 кнопками заранее настроенных на земле  ПРС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ...Такие пульты были на первых МиГ-21 до С.


Значит на МиГ-21С, СМ основного пульта АРК-10 в кабине уже не было! Спасибо, еще один вопрос прояснили!

----------


## RA3DCS

На некоторых модификациях МиГ-21 (М, МФ,МТ, УМ) устанавливался  АРК-10 со счетчиком дальности. Может, кто пояснить, принцип работы, как работал счетчик дальности? Описание найти, нигде не удалось! Или где документацию можно почитать!

----------


## радист

Это у меня уже 30 лет спустя, но стараюсь.

Счетчик дальности дает очень приблизительную информацию о расстоянии до ДПРМ – но только при условии, что все время в АРК настроен соответствующи ДПРМ.
СД это электромеханическое устройство, работает оно в роде так:
Перед взлетом на ВПП в ручную устанавливают 004, так как расстояние до ДПРМ приблизительно 4км. Сейчас, в зависимости от скорости полета и курсового угла к ДПРМ электромотор вращается с разными оборотами и направлением – а через редуктор и барабанчики, показанная дальность увеличивается (курс 180°), уменьшается (курс 0°) или остается постоянным (курс 90°, 270°), промежуточные значения курса соответственно. При перелете ДПРМ показание должно быть 0.
Если во время полета переключаешь АРК или пропадет сигнал от ДПРМ, то показание будет ложное.
Но ошибка большая, из за не учета ветра в скорости, и из за погрешности механизма.

----------


## Fighter

> Это у меня уже 30 лет спустя, но стараюсь.
> 
> Счетчик дальности дает очень приблизительную информацию о расстоянии до ДПРМ – но только при условии, что все время в АРК настроен соответствующи ДПРМ.
> СД это электромеханическое устройство, работает оно в роде так:
> Перед взлетом на ВПП в ручную устанавливают 004, так как расстояние до ДПРМ приблизительно 4км. Сейчас, в зависимости от скорости полета и курсового угла к ДПРМ электромотор вращается с разными оборотами и направлением – а через редуктор и барабанчики, показанная дальность увеличивается (курс 180°), уменьшается (курс 0°) или остается постоянным (курс 90°, 270°), промежуточные значения курса соответственно. При перелете ДПРМ показание должно быть 0.
> Если во время полета переключаешь АРК или пропадет сигнал от ДПРМ, то показание будет ложное.
> Но ошибка большая, из за не учета ветра в скорости, и из за погрешности механизма.


Да примерно так и было, это не РСБН. Даже без преключений АРК за полет 25-30 минут эта штука показывала в лучшем случае цену бутылки водки в 1935 году. Никто эти данные не брал в серьез, так, в качестве интереса, что там накрутилось, и что это могло бы значить.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо большое за информацию по счетчику дальности! Система сейчас уже представляет интерес только как памятник инженерной мысли!

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что за ПФМ такой?

----------


## robert

МиГ-21бис >

Что такое максимальная нагрузка несущей конструкции без ущерба ?
10.5-11 Г ?

----------


## Fighter

> МиГ-21бис >
> 
> Что такое максимальная нагрузка несущей конструкции без ущерба ?
> 10.5-11 Г ?


10,5-11 - Это перегрузка в полете, при которой появляются остаточные деформации в конструкции, а также может произойти разрушение самолета. Эксплуатационная перегрузка ny э max (диаппазон, устанавливаемый для различных конфигураций и остатков топлива - на МиГ-21бис от 5 до 8,5), указываемая в инструкции летчику (РЛЭ), обычно, ниже в 1.2-1,4 раза. Поэтому, случайные превышения максимальной эксплутационной перегрузки, обычно, не приводят к появлению остаточных деформаций.
Из личного опыта - в училище на МиГ-21ф-13 и МиГ-21пф, на которых был бароспидограф и не было САРППа, у курсантов был спор, какую перегрузку привезут из полета (стрелка на указателе перегрузки фиксировала ее максимальное значение в полете). Соревнование велось между девяткой и десяткой.  В Афганистане на МиГ-21ум один раз пришлось "выводить из горы" с перегрузкой более 10 (по указателю), по САРПП пик 11,5. Спарку проверили в ТЭЧ - никаких остаточных деформаций.

----------


## robert

Fighter,
Большое спасибо для вашего ответа !

На моем полке я увидел МиГ-21бис  с 11Г(САРПП).
Были отказы и утечка топлива на накладного бака.
Не было никакое другое повреждение.

Другие МиГ-21бис  с 11Г имели малые волны на поверхности крылов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На моем полке я видел МиГ-21бис  с 11Г(САРПП).
> Были отказы и утечка топлива на накладном бака.
> Не было никаких других повреждение.
> 
> Другие МиГ-21бис  с 11Г имели малые волны на поверхности крылов.


Видимо не на всех самолетах такие предельные перегрузки проходят бесследно.

----------


## RA3DCS

На самолетах с МиГ-21С и выше устанавливалась станция предупреждения об облучении СПО-10 (изделие С3М).

Индикатор С3М-5А, С3М-5Б находится на козырьке кабины. 
Вопрос: где находился пульт управления С3М-4, С3М-4А?

----------


## RA3DCS

В архивах А. Суворова появилась книга Самолет 96А. Руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию ГК-300. Книга 4. Авиационное оборудование.

http://narod.ru/disk/10367471000/Arhiv163_300.zip.html

Но придется скачать весь архив 284Мб.

----------


## AndyK

> В архивах А. Суворова появилась книга Самолет 96А. Руководство по эксплуатации и техническому обслуживанию ГК-300. Книга 4. Авиационное оборудование.
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/10367471000/Arhiv163_300.zip.html
> 
> Но придется скачать весь архив 284Мб.


Саша, у меня есть эта книга в пдф.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, у меня есть эта книга в пдф.


Андрей, теперь у меня тоже есть скачал сегодня весь архив!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопрос: где находился пульт управления С3М-4, С3М-4А?


Перечитал внимательней, техническое описание на СПО-10 и выяснилось, что комплект СПО-10 для легких самолетах не имеет пульта управления. Пульт входит в комплект только для тяжелых самолетов.
Иногда бывает ТО полезно еще раз посмотреть.

----------


## RA3DCS

Как известно на МиГ-21 имеется выключатель «бустер элеронов» . Возникает вопрос про необходимость выключении бустера элерона в полете? И как ведет себя выключенный бустер – работает как жесткая тяга?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Как известно на МиГ-21 имеется выключатель «бустер элеронов» . Возникает вопрос про необходимость выключении бустера элерона в полете? И как ведет себя выключенный бустер – работает как жесткая тяга?


Никто так ответить на этот вопрос тут не смог! Вот такое описание нашел. 
---------------------------------------------------------------

На участке питания бустеров элеронов в линии давления установлен электромагнитный кран ГА-190Б, предназначенный для отключения бустеров элеронов в аварийном случае (заклинение или авторотация двигателя, неисправность бустеров элеронов – вождение, тряска) и при наземных проверках.
Кран ГА-190Б переключается одновременно с краном ГА-190Б, установленным на линии питания бустеров элеронов в основной гидросистеме, общим  выключателем, установленным на левом пульте кабины. При установке переключателя в положение «ВЫКЛ.» полностью отключается питание бустеров элеронов, и управление элеронами производится механически.
     В случае отключения бустеров элеронов или падении давления одновременно в обеих гидросистемах управление, в процессе снижения давления, при перепаде давлений в бустере между нагнетанием и сливом, равным 5±1 кг/см&#178;, в бустерах срабатывают клапаны кольцевания полостей силового цилиндра и механизм стопорения распределительного золотника бустера. Срабатывание стопора превращает бустеры в жесткие звенья без люфтов от золотников, а кольцевание полостей силовых цилиндров не создает дополнительных усилий при ручном управлении элеронами.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Еще один вопрос прояснили!

----------


## RA3DCS

Один коллега собирает макет кабины МиГ-21, и ему досталась довольно интересная панель. От какой  именно модификации МиГ-21 эта панель остается загадкой?

----------


## Архангельск

> ...От какой  именно модификации МиГ-21 эта панель остается загадкой?


Вот фотография МиГ-21бис:
кабина МиГ-21бис 
А вот запрашиваемая:
А вот Ваша 
Сходство имеется? :D

----------


## Архангельск

Ещё фотографии кабины МиГ-21. Идентифицируют как МиГ-21бис:
Кабина МиГ-21 
Кабина МиГ-21

----------


## Архангельск

Фотографии кабин МиГ-21:

http://i033.radikal.ru/0910/17/d9ebee0b1718.jpg
http://www.navoine.ru/files/articles/1090/1634.jpg
http://avia.all-tagan.org/index.php?...=wmark&mid=111      МиГ-21бис
http://dlm3.meta.ua/pic/0/34/132/8J1...-27%2020:34:47
http://files.radioscanner.ru/uploade..._dalinosti.jpg           МиГ-21 с АРК (М, МФ, МТ)
http://radioloc.narod.ru/pictures/ris8.JPG
http://akc-kpdu.org.ua/main/photo/026.jpg КТС         МиГ-21ПФМ
http://bvvaul-barnaul.narod.ru/1978-...978Arx_054.jpg
http://www.tayyareci.com/rus-ucaklar...ig21kokpit.jpg
http://www.airforce-technology.com/p...mages/iai3.jpg
http://img.crazys.info/files/i/2008....958_elbit3.jpg
http://bvvaul17.ru/gallery/main.php?...serialNumber=2            МиГ-21ПФ
http://s57.radikal.ru/i156/0911/32/396fc1c4569f.jpg          МиГ-21-93
http://www.authorit.ru/images/mig21.jpg
http://www.vaul.ru/samol/MiG-21/kabina%20miga21-3.jpg
http://avia-museum.narod.ru/cockpits/mig-21-93.jpg          МиГ-21-93
http://i024.radikal.ru/0712/d0/7cad6a263674.jpg
http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/attach...21_cockpit.jpg
http://m.io.ua/img_aa/medium/0652/96/06529688.jpg         МиГ-21 бис

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот фотография МиГ-21бис:
> кабина МиГ-21бис 
> А вот запрашиваемая:
> А вот Ваша 
> Сходство имеется? :D


Спасибо большое за фотографии кабины МиГ-21, но как видите ни одна панель не подходит. Обратите внимание на расположение авиагоризонта. Такого расположения нет ни на одной фотографии.

----------


## Архангельск

> Спасибо большое за фотографии кабины МиГ-21,


:D Продолжу поиск. Интересно. 



> но как видите ни одна панель не подходит. Обратите внимание на расположение авиагоризонта. Такого расположения нет ни на одной фотографии.


Может вот этот форум поможет? 
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=34793
C этой фотографией АГД-1. Пишут, что он устанавливался на МиГ-21УМ. По моему на Вашей фотографии тоже он.
http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/attachmen...4&d=1122737260

----------


## RA3DCS

> C этой фотографией АГД-1. Пишут, что он устанавливался на МиГ-21УМ. По моему на Вашей фотографии тоже он.
> http://www.sukhoi.ru/forum/attachmen...4&d=1122737260


Авиагоризонт там АГД-1 но интересно его расположение на панели, практически по центру. Возможно эта панель от  бис первых серий. Но пока только предположение.

----------


## RA3DCS

Что это за фиксатор  на РУД (упоры максимал, форсаж, СПС – не нужны).

----------


## robert

МиГ-21CМ - В каком полку ? >

http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html

----------


## FLOGGER

robert, спасибо за ссылочку. Обожаю хронику с нашими старыми самолетами, жаль, Су-7 мало "засвечен", а уж Су-9-вообще нет. Но до чего ж красив 21-й! Как увижу красивые кадры или интересные кадры, так хочется снова модель его сделать, хотя их у меня и так 5 штук стоит на полке.

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=robert;64849]МиГ-21CМ - В каком полку ? >

Летчики - в спасательных жилетах, на кадрах и красивые равнины, и горы... Случаем, не Ейского ли училища МиГи?

----------


## Bambr

> МиГ-21CМ - В каком полку ? >
> 
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html


Посмотрел ролик и увидел интересный для себя кадр.

Специалисты объясните, чего и сколько подвешено?

----------


## FLOGGER

Это, по-моему ничего ни сколько не подвешено. Это, сдается мне, телега с учебными ракетами. Они еще называются, по-моему, массо-габаритный макет (как-то так).

----------


## FLOGGER

> Летчики - в спасательных жилетах, на кадрах и красивые равнины, и горы... Случаем, не Ейского ли училища МиГи?


Наверняка это строевая часть, это не училище.

----------


## Bambr

> Это, по-моему ничего ни сколько не подвешено. Это, сдается мне, телега с учебными ракетами. Они еще называются, по-моему, массо-габаритный макет (как-то так).


Спасибо, не рассмотрел. :Frown:

----------


## RA3DCS

Как известно на БД самолета наносили формулярный номер. Очень часто на музейных экспонатах видно на балочных держателях совершенно другой номер, даже другой модификации. Ну, это и понятно в музее можно подвесить что угодно. Меня интересует, при эксплуатации в строевых частях могли на самолет поставить неродной БД с другого самолета?

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, Ваш вопрос нужно бы разделить на 2 стороны. Первая, если под словом "могли" подразумевать физическую возможность подвески. Тогда-да, подвесить можно что угодно. Но вообще, насколько мне известно, да и Вам тоже, за каждой машиной все подвески были закреплены и на них были подписаны и номер борта и сторона подвески (прав, лев). Это вторая сторона. Думаю, что это связано с минимизацией проблем при эксплуатации.

----------


## Mig

> Наверняка это строевая часть, это не училище.


Почему Вы так думаете? В училище же были не только курсанты... :Smile: 
ИМХО в те времена такого рода масштабные съемки легче было организовать именно в училище для учебных целей, чем в строевом полку при сохранении режима секретности и т.д.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Почему Вы так думаете?


Мне так кажется.

----------


## Bambr

> Наверняка это строевая часть, это не училище.


Поддерживаю FLOGGERа. Фильм снимался в 1974г. МиГ-21СМ в это время был относительно новым самолетом и в качестве учебного его скорее всего не использовали. На нашем аэродроме (702 уап ЧВВАУЛ) в середине 80-x летали на ПФ и ПФМ.

----------


## PPV

Это выкадровка из художественного фильма начала-середины 70-х. Сравнительно недавно его показывали по ТВ, названия я не помню. По моему, съемки осуществлялись где-то на севере...

----------


## FLOGGER

В конце этого ролика было название фильма-"Потому что люблю". Вроде, так.
P.S. Да, на севера там природа больше походит.

----------


## Bambr

Скачал и посмотрел фильм полностью. В начало фильма действие происходит на Севере и показаны МиГ-21Р, а потом главного героя отправляют в командировку и там полеты уже идут на СМ.

----------


## robert

> В начало фильма действие происходит на Севере и показаны МиГ-21Р.


http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html

Нет, это самолет не МиГ-21Р, то есть МиГ-21СМ с специальный переключатель-коробки для атомной бомбы.
См. спец-пилона под фюзеляжем > 02:10, 02:29, 03:00!, 05;19
(oчевидно, не из училище)

05:26 > 3 x МиГ-21 бис !

----------


## Bambr

> http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html
> 
> Нет, это самолет не МиГ-21Р, то есть МиГ-21СМ с специальный переключатель-коробки для атомной бомбы.
> См. спец-пилона под фюзеляжем > 02:10, 02:29, 03:00!, 05;19
> (oчевидно, не из училище)
> 
> 05:26 > 3 x МиГ-21 бис !


Я не про нарезку, а про сам фильм "Потому что люблю".



в этом кадре видна законцовка левого крыла, если ошибаюсь - поправьте.

----------


## robert

> Я не про нарезку, а про сам фильм "Потому что люблю".


Ах...Извините! Я не понял...
Я думал, вы говорите о первых секунд в этом видео(специальный переключатель-коробки в кабине):
http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html




> в этом кадре видна законцовка левого крыла, если ошибаюсь - поправьте.


Эти 'сигары-CПО' были на несколько МиГ-21СМ также

http://spotters.net.ua/files/images/...024_large.jpeg

См. видео  > 05:01
http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html
МиГ-21Р или МиГ-21СМ(с 'сигары-CПО' на концах крыла) ?

04:18 > МиГ-21бис ! 
http://video.mail.ru/mail/balcity/_myvideo/32.html

Фильм был снят на трех различных полков(?)

----------


## Bambr

> Фильм был снят на трех различных полков(?)


Минимум в 2-х, в начале фильма самолеты с красными б/н, потом с синими.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скачал и посмотрел фильм полностью.


А где Вы скачали фильм, точнее, откуда? Я сделал 2 попытки и обе неудачные. Оба раза фильм до конца не скачался.
P.S. Честно говоря, я никакого спецпилона не разглядел. Если можно, то скрин, пож.
Ветки по 21-му уже перепутались. Вопрос: СПО-3, антенны, стояли на законцовках крыла. А, когда стояла не СПО-3, то где стояли ее антенны?. Теперь я выяснил, что и на "М" стояли такие же антенны...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопрос: СПО-3, антенны, стояли на законцовках крыла. А, когда стояла не СПО-3, то где стояли ее антенны?. ..


СПО-10 антенны стояли на передней кромке крыла и  у руля направления в хвостовой части.

----------


## Bambr

> А где Вы скачали фильм, точнее, откуда? Я сделал 2 попытки и обе неудачные. Оба раза фильм до конца не скачался.


Качал отсюда http://film.arjlover.net/film/potomu.chto.ljublju.avi.
Сегодня в течении дня залью на файлообменник.

----------


## FLOGGER

Bambr, спасибо, уже не надо. Я вчера все-таки скачал его с Torrent'ов. Фильм, кстати, и неплохой. Там есть кадр, где на правом пилоне номер виден, но толком не разобрать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> СПО-10 антенны стояли на передней кромке крыла и  у руля направления в хвостовой части.


На киле, видимо, вот эта. А на крыле?

----------


## Bambr

> Bambr, спасибо, уже не надо. Я вчера все-таки скачал его с Torrent'ов. Фильм, кстати, и неплохой. Там есть кадр, где на правом пилоне номер виден, но толком не разобрать.


Я тоже обратил внимание. Борт 06 красный, с обтекателями на законцовках. 
А какой кадр когда самолет идет над морем ниже линии горизонта!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, я тоже сначала даже не поверил, что он так низко над водой идет. Съемки в фильме хорошие и интересные. Жаль, качество не шибко. Хотелось бы почетче.
До чего же robert внимателен! В ролике на 5.25 действительно хвосты БИСов! Начинаю верить, что там МИГи действительно с какими-то спецпилонами. Вот только бы увидеть их. Я смотрел-смотрел, но ничего, кроме каких-то двух крючков под брюхом не увидел.

----------


## robert

> В ролике на 5.25 действительно хвосты БИСов! .


См. 04:18 > 100% МиГ-21бис также !  :Wink:

----------


## Bambr

FLOGGER, посмотрите в начале полной версии (когда полеты на Севере), я не увидел пушки, может это МиГ-21С? Я думаю на Севере съемки велись в каком-то полку ПВО, там мелькает антенна П-14 и на КП РТВэшники сидят.
В полной версии еще видна спарка ботовой "68" синий, в эпизоде когда забыли ТП засунуть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А на крыле?


Вот на крыле.

----------


## PPV

> FLOGGER, посмотрите в начале полной версии (когда полеты на Севере), я не увидел пушки, может это МиГ-21С? Я думаю на Севере съемки велись в каком-то полку ПВО, там мелькает антенна П-14 и на КП РТВэшники сидят.
> В полной версии еще видна спарка ботовой "68" синий, в эпизоде когда забыли ТП засунуть.


А что, разве МиГ-21 были в каком-нибудь полку ПВО? Если у Вас есть сведения по этому поводу - поделитесь, пожалуйста?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот на крыле.


Нет, уважаемый RA3DCS, такие картинки у меня тоже есть. Вы покажите антенну СПО на том крыле, картинку которого я показал.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет, уважаемый RA3DCS, такие картинки у меня тоже есть. Вы покажите антенну СПО на том крыле, картинку которого я показал.


При том качестве фотографии ее можно и не увидеть! И к тому же надо учитывать что СПО-10 ставилась не на все М и СМ .

----------


## FLOGGER

Дело  не в качестве фотографий, а в том, что антенн СПО в передней кромке крыла ТАМ НЕТ. С СПО-3 мы, вроде, разобрались. СПО-10, как Вы говорите, стоит не везде. А что стоит? Вообще СПО нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что стоит? Вообще СПО нет?


СПО-10 поголовно появилась на МиГ-21МФ и выше и на доработанных М и МС.

----------


## FLOGGER

> СПО-10 поголовно появилась на МиГ-21МФ и выше и на доработанных М и МС.


СМ, наверное. А до СМ, МФ, БИС? Вообще небыло СПО?

----------


## RA3DCS

> СМ, наверное. А до СМ, МФ, БИС? Вообще небыло СПО?


Ну да СМ!!!   Было СПО-3 на МиГ-21Р и некоторых СМ, М и возможно на С.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне никак не угомониться. А на  Ф, ПФ, ПФС, ПФМ? Там не было СПО?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А на  Ф, ПФ, ФПС, ПФМ? Там не было СПО?


Нет, не было!!!!

----------


## PPV

> Дело  не в качестве фотографий, а в том, что антенн СПО в передней кромке крыла ТАМ НЕТ. С СПО-3 мы, вроде, разобрались. СПО-10, как Вы говорите, стоит не везде. А что стоит? Вообще СПО нет?


Мужики, а вы не ошибаетесь с названиями? Разве была СПО-3? Вроде-бы, была СПО-10, она же "Сирена-3", или уже у меня склероз? ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Разве была СПО-3? Вроде-бы, была СПО-10, она же "Сирена-3", или уже у меня склероз? ...


Павел, СПО-10 появилась позже!  Сначала была СПО-3. СПО-10 еще называлась (изд. С3М)

----------


## PPV

> Павел, СПО-10 появилась позже!  Сначала была СПО-3. СПО-10 еще называлась (изд. С3М)


Все правильно, СПО-10, она же "Сирена-3М", сокращенно С-3М. До нее была "Сирена-2". А что же такое тогда СПО-3?

----------


## RA3DCS

> До нее была "Сирена-2". А что же такое тогда СПО-3?


Я не знаю, что такое Сирена-2! Но СПО-3 я Вам на фото выше показал! Возможно это одно и тоже.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет, не было!!!!


Спасибо, буду знать.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот здесь http://army.lv/?s=503&id=158 речь идет про Ту-95, но все равно. Не знаю, можно верить или нет?

----------


## PPV

> Я не знаю, что такое Сирена-2! Но СПО-3 я Вам на фото выше показал! Возможно это одно и тоже.


Сейчас ради интереса кинул в Яндексе "СПО", и вылезла куча ссылок, из которых с удивлением узнал, что СПО-2 это "Сирена-2", СПО-3 это "Сирена-3", правда при этом, по другим источникам, СПО-10 это все-таки Сирена-3, ну и т.д. Так что тут явная каша, надо разбираться...

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, так вот по той ссылке, что я привел по Ту-95, там же и написано, что СПО-2-Сирена-2, а СПО-3-Сирена-3. Я почему и спросил, можно ли этому верить?

----------


## Bambr

> А что, разве МиГ-21 были в каком-нибудь полку ПВО? Если у Вас есть сведения по этому поводу - поделитесь, пожалуйста?


Спасибо за подсказку. В 1974 действительно МиГ-21 в авиации ПВО не было. По состоянию на январь 1980 - 308-й иап (Буревестник, Итуруп) в/ч 78636 Миг-21Бис. Зацепил меня этот фильм вот и хочу выяснить где же это снималось.

----------


## AndyK

> Сейчас ради интереса кинул в Яндексе "СПО", и вылезла куча ссылок, из которых с удивлением узнал, что СПО-2 это "Сирена-2", СПО-3 это "Сирена-3", правда при этом, по другим источникам, СПО-10 это все-таки Сирена-3, ну и т.д. Так что тут явная каша, надо разбираться...


СПО-3 "Сирена-3", СПО-10 "Сирена-3М" - вроде так.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет, не было!!!!


Вообще, мне представляется очень странным отсутствие СПО на ранних МИГ-21. Ведь первая "Сирена" появилась еще на МИГ-15 в Корее. Пролистал сегодня "трехтомник" Н. Якубовича по МИГ-21, так только в одном месте у него нашел упоминание об СПО-10 на МИГ-21С. ВСЕ. Кто, что знает об СПО на ранних 21-х? Действительно не было?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вообще, мне представляется очень странным отсутствие СПО на ранних МИГ-21. ....... Действительно не было?


Действительно не было!!! И встроенных пушек не было, и радиовысотомера на ПФ не было. Так как кто-то посчитал, что высотному истребителю это оборудование совершенно не нужно!!! Достаточно ракет на двух точках подвески, после пуска которых, истребитель превращался в «Голубя МИРА».
Но время вносит сои коррективы!

----------


## FLOGGER

> И встроенных пушек не было,


Ну, что касается пушек, то не мы одни были такие умные. В Штатах на каких-то Фантиках тоже не было пушек. Сейчас легко судить об ошибках.



> и радиовысотомера на ПФ не было.


Вот тут я не знаю. Хотя я не вижу на ПФе признаков наличия РВ-У, тем не менее, на Уголке написано, что РВ-УМ был.



> Так как кто-то посчитал, что высотному истребителю это оборудование совершенно не нужно!!!


Самолет создавался по заданию ГКАТ.



> Достаточно ракет на двух точках подвески,


Такова была идеология перехвата в то время. Да и трудно, наверное, было тогда на 21-й повесить больше ракет



> после пуска которых, истребитель превращался в «Голубя МИРА».


Так, наверное, любой истребитель, выпустив весь запас ракет, превращается в эту птицу. А заодно хочется узнать, много ли побед одержали наши летчики в возд. боях. используя пушку после того, как ракеты были израсходованы?  Это вопрос безо всякого сарказма, просто сейчас пришло в голову. 



> Но время вносит сои коррективы!


Так всегда и бывает, это закономерно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хотя я не вижу на ПФе признаков наличия РВ-У, тем не менее, на Уголке написано, что РВ-УМ был.
> .


Если на Уголке написано, что был! Это совсем не означает, что радиовысотомер действительно был!! Ну, если Вы уже своим глазам не верите!!! А верите тому, что где-то написано! …….

----------


## FLOGGER

Я уже начинаю чувствовать себя виноватым. Можно подумать, что это я на Уголке статью писал-не вижу, а написал, что вижу.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я уже начинаю чувствовать себя виноватым. .


Да Вы, то тут причем?
Если все эти «писатели» читали форумы, где разбираются, выявляются их ляпы и делали бы коррективы в своих произведениях (а не торопились скорей опубликовать свои работы, совсем не разобравшись про что пишут) было бы совсем замечательно. Но этого, к сожалению, не происходит, и продолжают эти ляпы кочевать по разным изданиям. А с другой стороны столь ли важно простому человеку (далекому от авиации) был ли радиовысотомер на МиГ-21ПФ или как правильно называлась СПО? Для таких это сойдет! Другое дело, что фанатов авиации, эти произведения давно не устраивают.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот на этих картинках-это не тот спецпилон, о котором говорил robert? Где-то есть более толковые фото этого устройства? Сразу можно не понять, о чем идет речь. Так вот  речь идет о том *нечто*, что находтся сразу за ГШ-23. Как видим,это не пилон для ПТБ, но и не его отсутствие. Там что-то есть, но *что?*

----------


## Bambr

> Эти 'сигары-CПО' были на несколько МиГ-21СМ также
> http://spotters.net.ua/files/images/...024_large.jpeg





Сомневаюсь я, что это СМ - перископа нет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Легче допустить, что на каких-то СМах не было перископов, чем предположить какую-то другую модификацию 21-го. Я думаю, что это СМ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Легче допустить, что на каких-то СМах не было перископов,......


На СМ не было перископов. Правда есть сведения, что несколько СМ были выпущены с перископами и внешне были абсолютно неотличимы от МФ.

----------


## FLOGGER

В Москве-то в Музее ВС СМ с перископом. Да и не только он. Много СМов были с перископами. Но, вроде, не все.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Москве-то в Музее ВС СМ с перископом. Да и не только он. Много СМов были с перископами. Но, вроде, не все.


Давайте разберемся.
Кто может внешне отличить СМ от МФ, приведите отличия.
СМ изначально не имели перископа, возможно после капитального ремонта они перископ получили. Чем тогда внешне СМ отличается от МФ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я их различить не могу. А в СССР были МФы?

----------


## robert

> Я их различить не могу. А в СССР были МФы?


АСТРАХАНЬ
АСТРАХАНЬ
АСТРАХАНЬ


 МиГ-21мф. Кущёвская 1979 г. Высота 8400м. После перехвата
http://airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha_12.htm

----------


## Bambr

> Легче допустить, что на каких-то СМах не было перископов, чем предположить какую-то другую модификацию 21-го. Я думаю, что это СМ.


Одна голова - хорошо, а три - Змей Горыныч :Biggrin: . С Вашей подачи разобрался: 
"Изначально зеркал заднего обзора самолеты не имели, также как и жаропрочных накладных панелей в районе пушки. В ряде случаев зеркала и панели монтировали на самолеты в ходе ремонта, после чего истребители становились внешне идентичными более поздней модификации МиГ-21МФ."

Спасибо. Вот еще бы найти инфу про СПО-3 на СМах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> АСТРАХАНЬ
> АСТРАХАНЬ
> АСТРАХАНЬ
> 
> 
>  МиГ-21мф. Кущёвская 1979 г. Высота 8400м. После перехвата
> http://airforce.ru/history/kacha/kacha_12.htm


Robert, хочу уточнить. Три фото МИГ-21 изд.96-это "М" или "МФ"? Если просто  изд. 96, то это "М". Если 96Ф, то это "МФ". Вообще, МИГ-21М, которые стояли на вооружении соцстран, они имели пушки ГШ-23 или нет? И почему Вы думаете, что МИГ-21 на нижнем фото-это МИГ-21МФ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот еще бы найти инфу про СПО-3 на СМах.


Да неплохо бы. Вот только где?

----------


## FLOGGER

Хочу узнать у сообщества: к чему отнести этот аппарат? И второй (кто знает подробнее?)

----------


## RA3DCS

Вчера посетил славный город Луховицы. Там возле здания администрации устроено, что-то вроде небольшого открытого музея военной техники. Имеется два самолета Л-29 и Миг-21, но довольно редкой модификации.
Давайте вместе попробуем определить, что это за МиГ.
Самолет полностью перекрашен, створки шасси закрыты, так что обнаружить надписи о серийном номере, (кроме таблички в месте крепления цилиндра шасси) не удалось. 
Начнем с хвостовой части. Вверху имеется антенна РСБН-2С. Но отсутствуют антенны СПО-10, хотя на плоскостях они есть (вернее, что от них осталось).

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, это какой-то вариант СМ, доработанный для проведения каких-то испытаний, исследований. Возможно, РСБН испытывали. Вот, почему нет на киле антенн СПО-10, непонятно. Кстати, цилиндр, где крепится СПРД, тоже отсутствует, там какая-то то ли заглушка, то ли еще чего-то. А другие фото можно увидеть? НЧФ, например, фонарь? Но точно, я думаю, теперь уже никто не скажет. Кстати, номер на табличке, по-моему,  не относится к номеру самолета. Скорее, это номер детали.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....Кстати, номер на табличке, по-моему,  не относится к номеру самолета. Скорее, это номер детали.


Скорее всего, это последние цифры серийного номера самолета. На СМТ Рижского музея таблички с серийным номером имеются на том же самом месте. Сравните!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Похоже, это какой-то вариант СМ, доработанный для проведения каких-то испытаний, исследований. .... Кстати, цилиндр, где крепится СПРД, тоже отсутствует, там какая-то то ли заглушка, то ли еще чего-то..


Что это экспериментальный самолет понятно по одной антенне РСБН и это точно не СМ а скорее М или С.
Цилиндр крепления и сброса СПРД на самолете имеется! Там еще много интересных отличий – вечером покажу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что это экспериментальный самолет понятно по одной антенне РСБН и это точно не СМ а скорее М или С.


Мне трудно судить, я весь самолет не вижу.



> Цилиндр крепления и сброса СПРД на самолете имеется!


Теперь убедился.



> Там еще много интересных отличий – вечером покажу.


Верю. Надеюсь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скорее всего, это последние цифры серийного номера самолета. На СМТ Рижского музея таблички с серийным номером имеются на том же самом месте. Сравните!


Похоже, да. Согласен. Но номер на луховицком все равно не разберу. Вижу только 17, вроде. На рижских-там 4 цифры, здесь я только 2 вижу.

----------


## RA3DCS

Ниже створки дополнительной подпитки воздухом отсутствуют  «ласты» которые были на модификациях СМ и выше. 
В носовой части имеется нарост. Видимо из за него антенна СРО-2 перекочевала назад за створки носовой стойки шасси к антенне радиокомпаса АРК-10. Встроенная пушка на самолете отсутствует. Возможно, ее демонтировали, но мне кажется что ее все же не было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ...Вижу только 17, вроде. На рижских-там 4 цифры, здесь я только 2 вижу.


Номер на табличке 103   цифра 17 нанесена ниже и что означает не понятно, поскольку на другой табличке под цифрой 103 написано уже 20.

----------


## FLOGGER

То, что Вы называете "наростом", скорее всего кронштейн установки передней антенны РСБН. Антенна СРО встала сзади не поэтому, а по чему-то другому, т.к. штатное её место заглушено (оно на нижнем в\заборнике, видно). Отсутствие защиты створки доп. забора воздуха говорит, на мой взгляд о том, что фюз-ж был изначально взят не СМовский, а более ранний. С, например. Передний торм. щиток тоже не пушечного варианта, простой. Вот смущает меня какой-то узел под ф-жем в виде ролика. Вполне может быть, что это остатки крепления пушки ГШ-23, но на "С"  пушки не  было. Хотя, конечно, могли взять и "СМ", снять пушку, заменить щиток, поставить опытную РСБН... Да-а, а нам тут голову ломай, чего там они понаделали? Ясно одно: машина эта  не стандартная, переделана была для каких-то испытаний (РСБН, еще чего-то) и пытаться привязать ее к какому-то определенному типу в чистом виде-неправильно. Неплохо бы выяснить какие типы 21-х выпускали Луховицы? Но мне сдается, что делали его из СМа, скорее всего. Т.е. лучше всего было бы выяснить, какой ф-ж был взят за основу для этой машины, этим и ограничиться. Потому что все остальное могут переделать, и очень сильно. История МИГов полна таких примеров.
P.S. Нет, думаю, что все же этот кронштейн не от ГШ-23. Тот, мне кажется, должен быть сделан заодно со шпангоутом.

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще одной особенностью самолета является наличие датчика (предположительно) температуры на левом борту кабины? В штатном варианте на этом имеется месте заглушка. Фонарь кабины без перископа. Датчик угла  атаки – особенностей не имеет.

----------


## RA3DCS

И пожалуй самое интересное это короб по правому борту кабины, соединяющий отсек радиооборудования с закабинным отсеком.

----------


## FLOGGER

Скорее всего, это "С", т.к. у него тоже на этом же месте стоял приемник темп. Хотя, это, конечно, мелочь по сравнению с теми доработками, которые сделаны на машине.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Скорее всего, это "С",


Cамолет имеет дополнительный ПВД с длинной трубой. На МиГ-21С вроде был ТП-156М. 
Опять же не факт ПВД могли изменить!

----------


## Bambr

А может этот?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А может этот?


Похож! А с другой стороны нет рисунка?

----------


## Bambr

Как говорил С.С. Горбунков "будем искать" :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Cамолет имеет дополнительный ПВД с длинной трубой. На МиГ-21С вроде был ТП-156М. 
> Опять же не факт ПВД могли изменить!


Да и этот ПВД не шибко похож на стандартный.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Похож! А с другой стороны нет рисунка?


Думаю, нет, т.к. у Гордона все боковики только с левой стороны. А не видно каких-либо признаков б\н?

----------


## Bambr

Есть еще такое фото



Это МиГ-21СМ доработанный по проекту беспилотного ударного самолета МиГ-21ДП. Имеет короб по правому борту и какую спецантенну вместо пушки.

----------


## Bambr

> Хочу узнать у сообщества: к чему отнести этот аппарат? И второй (кто знает подробнее?)


Бортовой 20 "красный" это МиГ-21Р с установленным РП-22, проходил испытания в ГКНИИ ВВС.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, я тоже полагал, что это "Р".

----------


## FLOGGER

> Есть еще такое фото
> 
> 
> 
> Это МиГ-21МФ использовался для отработки Р-72 и Р-73. Имеет короб по правому борту и какую спецантенну вместо пушки.


Нет, это совсем другая машина, ее я помню. Возле нее я познакомился с Б.А.Орловым. Долго с ним разговаривали...

----------


## Bambr

Уважаемый FLOGGER, а об этой машине у Вас есть какая-нибудь информация? Я знаю только, что она была доработа по программе беспилотного ударного самолета(21-14). Хотелось бы знать летала ли она в беспилотном режиме? Еще есть фото с подвеской Р-72 и Р-73, что делалось по этой программе?

----------


## PPV

> ...Еще есть фото с подвеской Р-72 и Р-73, что делалось по этой программе?


А что такое Р-72?

----------


## FLOGGER

Наверное, просто ошибка, имел в виду Р-27.

----------


## Bambr

> Наверное, просто ошибка, имел в виду Р-27.


Да, конечно Р-27.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще одной особенностью самолета является наличие датчика (предположительно) температуры на левом борту кабины? .


Вот такую информацию нашел.
А вот подпись, что такая трубка была только на ПФМ – ложная. Как видим, была еще на С.

----------


## RA3DCS

Из очень скудной информации по серийным номерам МиГ-21С имея номер 103 на табличке  Луховицского мига можно выдвинуть версию, что это третья машина первой серии,  и имеет серийный номер N95210103

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый RA3DCS, если не секрет, откуда информация двух Ваших крайних  постов?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Уважаемый RA3DCS, если не секрет, откуда информация двух Ваших крайних  постов?


По трубке Вентури вот здесь есть.

----------


## FLOGGER

А по Луховицким номерам?
P.S.Одно из этих изданий у меня есть (их 2, кажется?), так там я нашел столько "ляпов", что как источник информации они для меня просто не существуют. Только фото.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А по Луховицким номерам?
> P.S.Одно из этих изданий у меня есть (их 2, кажется?), так там я нашел столько "ляпов", что как источник информации они для меня просто не существуют. Только фото.


Это точно есть такой грех!!!!!
По Луховицкому мигу пока предположение, пытаюсь выйти на Монинский музей. Если окажется, что там, на самолете МиГ-21С табличка с номером 102 то мои предположения будут верны.

----------


## FLOGGER

А почему там должно быть 102? А з\н монинского 21С известен?

----------


## Bambr

> А почему там должно быть 102? А з\н монинского 21С известен?


Известен N95210102.

Возле РОСТО ЮВАО установлен еще один МиГ с таким же расположением носовых антенн СРО как и на луховицком, бортовой у него 07 "красный" завтра выложу фото.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересный у него номер. Выходит, это буквально первый самолет мод. "С".
 Тогда скорее всего это он на фото.
P.S. Тут, как говорится, "сами мы не местные". А где это, ЮВАО? Это не тот, что за Ходынским полем? Я больше в М-ве 21-х не знаю.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возле РОСТО ЮВАО установлен еще один МиГ с таким же расположением носовых антенн СРО как и на луховицком, бортовой у него 07 "красный" завтра выложу фото.


Похоже, с него в книгу Гордона рисунок попал.
Номерок серийный бы его посмотреть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Известен N95210102.
> .


Если это точно его номер, значит Луховицкий его «родной брат» третий самолет МиГ-21С.

----------


## FLOGGER

Чет я не пойму, у него, что, штанга посредине стоит, не смещена вправо? Или меня глючит?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чет я не пойму, у него, что, штанга посредине стоит, не смещена вправо? Или меня глючит?


Наверно ракурс и качество снимков такие, надеемся, что Bambr получше снимки покажет.

----------


## Bambr

> Если это точно его номер...


Ну вот уважаемые FLOGGER и RA3DCS с Вашей подачи я в очередной раз начал "плющить источник". Задался вопросом откуда известно, что у Монинского МиГа з/н 95210102? А ниоткуда, от "сказочника" Гордона. В его труде "Созданный для боя 2" приводится фото МиГ-21С с бортовым 02 красный и подписью, что это Второй предсерийный экземпляр МиГ-21С (завод. N 95210102), смотрим на фото и видим датчик АП-155. НО НА МОНИНСКОМ ЕГО НЕТ!!! Мое личное мнение это прототип Е-7С т.е. переделанный МиГ-21ПФС (з/н 76210725). А луховицкий может иметь и номер 76210103. С этими опытными самолями всю голову сломаешь ведь они участвовали в нескольких программах испытаний и неоднократно переделывались.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот что я вам расскажу. Довольно много лет назад я не раз крутил в руках журнал, посвященный машинам монинского музея. Но, так и не купил, думал, ни к чему он мне. А там была почти вся история почти каждой монинской машины: дата выпуска, налет, з\н, кто крайний раз летал, когда пришла в музей и пр. Выпущен он был то ли на базе "КР", то ли "АиК", не помню. Нет ли у кого этого издания? Вот там, я думаю, есть з\н и этого МИГа. Можно еще поспрошать у тех, кто там работает, у реставраторов. На Сухом.ру есть кто-то оттуда. Сидор, по-моему.

----------


## Bambr

Обещанные фото 07-го. ПВД действительно по центру. Привожу подпись для старой фотографии из книги Гордона и Ганстона "MiG-21 Fishbed":
"Type 95s, the MiG-21S first of the new-generation fighters this RP-22 "Saphir" radar and extra spine fuel. The PVD booms is at 12 o`clock."

----------


## FLOGGER

Да-а... А на монинском смещена вправо. Логично предположить, что монинский более поздний, чем этот.

----------


## Bambr

Вот бы еще рассмотреть бортовой второго 92 или 02. FLOGGER вопрос. Выше Вы приводили снимок с 92-м в полете. Это выкадровка из фильма который есть у Вас или вырезано из книги Гордона?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, это из фильма я вытащил.

----------


## Bambr

> Да, это из фильма я вытащил.


Ок. Пожалуйста, на досуге гляньте сколько у него пилонов и если показывают левый борт есть ли датчик АП-155. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## FLOGGER

Пилонов-то у него 4, это  и так видно. А, вот, левого борта нет. Да и это-то всего неск. секунд.

----------


## Bambr

У меня цензурных слов в адрес Гордона -НЕТ!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Кстати, Монино тоже дает з\н 92-го борта 95210102. Налет=2284, в Монино с 06.71г. Только у них на сайте он числится как...МИГ-21ПФС!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кстати, Монино тоже дает з\н 92-го борта 95210102. Налет=2284, в Монино с 06.71г. Только у них на сайте он числится как...МИГ-21ПФС!


И в музее его в 93 переименовали, зачем-то?

----------


## FLOGGER

А на ЯКе-36 номер 35 намалевапли... Интересно, кому это все неймется? Я бы на месте реставраторов, если бы была такая возможность, ЯК-36 вообще отмыл бы до железа.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Только у них на сайте он числится как...МИГ-21ПФС!


Ну, бухгалтерию музея можно понять, если по бумагам числится «корова рыжая с одним рогом – одна штука» она так и останется с одним рогом и не станет никогда с двумя рогами. Но как понять наших писателей и фотографов?
На странице сайта 
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/R...nskaya+obl./12
Указан серийный  номер 96011788 – (и номер указан правильно)  а тип самолета указан как Бис!
Понятно, если неизвестен серийный номер, в определении типа самолета могут возникнуть трудности, но тут то явный «ЛЯП» и еще какой!

----------


## FLOGGER

А хороший самолет, кстати. Сохранился он довольно неплохо, с виду все цело. Ему бы еще вернуть оригинальную окраску-во красавец был бы! 
P.S. И как мы его окрестим? Изд.96-это "М". Это не "МФ" ли, часом?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это не "МФ" ли, часом?


МФ это! А кстати МФ выпускали оба завода московский и позже горьковский, знает, кто как по серийному номеру определить завод выпуска?

----------


## Bambr

> Кстати, Монино тоже дает з\н 92-го борта 95210102. Налет=2284, в Монино с 06.71г. Только у них на сайте он числится как...МИГ-21ПФС!


Я два года назад поднимал тему про этот самолет, для себя понял, что это переоборудованный на заводе ПФС, ставший вторым предсерийным. Я хочу собственными глазами взглянуть на его номер, т.к. в литературе упоминается МиГ-21ПФС 76210725 как прототип МиГ-21С.

----------


## Bambr

> МФ это! А кстати МФ выпускали оба завода московский и позже горьковский, знает, кто как по серийному номеру определить завод выпуска?


6 - знаков Москва МиГ-21МФ с 969812 по 969815 выпущены в сентябре-октябре 1974 для ЧССР.
8 - знаков Горький.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 6 - знаков Москва
> 8 - знаков Горький.


Если бы так просто, но на самолете имеется еще укороченный  номер 961788.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21ПФС 76210725 как прототип МиГ-21С.


Вообще-то, 76-это ПФ.

----------


## Bambr

> Вообще-то, 76-это ПФ.


Упс, а ведь точно "изделие 76". Ну что же будем работать. И мое желание осмотреть ниши шасси монинского самолета только растет.
Вот одна из отправных точек моих рассуждений:
"Летом 1963 года на заводе No. 21 (в соответствии с решением Президиума Совета министров СССР по военно-промышленным вопросам от 24 сентября 1962 г.) две машины (*включая No. 76210725 - летающая лаборатория с большим "стажем"*), которые получили в ОКБ обозначение *Е-7С*, переоборудовали под систему вооружения, состоявшую из РЛС "Сапфир-21" (РП-22) и ракет К-13Р с полуактивной радиолокационной головкой самонаведения. Система применялась впоследствии на самолете МиГ-21С."

----------


## FLOGGER

> И мое желание осмотреть ниши шасси монинского самолета только растет.


Уважаемый Bambr, а в Монино сейчас можно попасть к нишам? Там, говорят, оградки понаставили, не пускают близко к технике. Я так слышал.



> 76210725 - летающая лаборатория с большим "стажем", которые получили в ОКБ обозначение *Е-7С*, переоборудовали под систему вооружения, состоявшую из РЛС "Сапфир-21" (РП-22) и ракет К-13Р с полуактивной радиолокационной головкой самонаведения. Система применялась впоследствии на самолете МиГ-21С."


Мне кажется, что это говорит только о том, что на ПФ поставили РП-22, но он так и остался ПФом (я имею в виду гаргрот). Т. е. он  с виду ПФ, но не машина 02 (МИГ-21С).

----------


## Bambr

> Уважаемый Bambr, а в Монино сейчас можно попасть к нишам? Там, говорят, оградки понаставили, не пускают близко к технике. Я так слышал.


Увы, я даже так видел. Уже в сентябре 2008 я не смог к самолетам подойти. Есть правда вариант договориться с волонтерами и пару дней поработать на благо музея. Но это теперь до следующей весны.




> Мне кажется, что это говорит только о том, что на ПФ поставили РП-22, но он так и остался ПФом (я имею в виду гаргрот). Т. е. он  с виду ПФ, но не машина 02 (МИГ-21С).


Вот еще инфа:
"21 сентября 1963 г. доработанный самолет, получивший обозначение Е-7С (С – от названия станции «Сапфир»), был передан на заводские испытания, а на ГСИ его предъявили 13 мая 1964 г *Он представлял собой серийный МиГ-21ПФ № 76210725, на котором после завершения испытаний вертикального оперения увеличенной площади установили новую РЛС.* При серийном производстве нового самолета в его конструкцию планировали внедрить множество других изменений, что позволило бы увеличить эффективность применения на малых высотах. Для проверки всех нововведений заводу № 21 в Горьком совместно с ОКБ-155 поручили дополнительно построить и предъявить на ГСИ два самолета в серийной конфигурации, оборудованных станциями Сапфир-21.

Обе машины построили в 1964 г. На первой из них Е-7С N95210101 доводили РЛС и бортовые системы, на второй – № 95210102 (борт «92» красный) – подвеску четырех ракет"

У меня есть только один аргумент подкрепляющий мои сомнения - отсутствие датчика АП-155. МиГ-21С с б/н 02 его имеет. А что подписям под фото доверять на 100% нельзя я продемонстрировал в посте 439. Вот если бы найти фото левой стороны "92-го" 60-х годов... В принципе по монинскому можно взять таймаут до весны как писал выше. МиГ в РОСТО на ул. Заречье 3. Я смогу осмотреть через пару месяцев, у меня друг живет в 15-ти минут ходьбы от того места. Есть у меня думка, что он "родной брат" луховицкого, в смысле, что по одной программе испытаний "Полет-ОИ" работали.

----------


## Mig

> Вот еще инфа:
> "21 сентября 1963 г. доработанный самолет, получивший обозначение Е-7С (С – от названия станции «Сапфир»), был передан на заводские испытания, а на ГСИ его предъявили 13 мая 1964 г *Он представлял собой серийный МиГ-21ПФ № 76210725, на котором после завершения испытаний вертикального оперения увеличенной площади установили новую РЛС.* При серийном производстве нового самолета в его конструкцию планировали внедрить множество других изменений, что позволило бы увеличить эффективность применения на малых высотах. Для проверки всех нововведений заводу № 21 в Горьком совместно с ОКБ-155 поручили дополнительно построить и предъявить на ГСИ два самолета в серийной конфигурации, оборудованных станциями Сапфир-21.
> Обе машины построили в 1964 г. На первой из них Е-7С N95210101 доводили РЛС и бортовые системы, на второй – № 95210102 (борт «92» красный) – подвеску четырех ракет"


Вот фото из брошюры музея издания 2002 г. В тексте говорится: "Экспонируемый в музее МиГ-21ПФС (налет 284 часа) был построен в июне 1964 года. Последний полет выполнил летчик Рухлятко 29 октября 1970 г. В музей самолет поступил 30 июня 1971 г." (С. 37)

----------


## FLOGGER

Cергей, да это уже все известно. Видимо, у Вас как раз тот журнал, про который я писал, журнал по  монинскому музею. Там  много интересного.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уже в сентябре 2008 я не смог к самолетам подойти.


Эти монинские-это просто к...ы. Я там бывал десятки раз, но всякий раз я подходил к нему с внутренним волнением. И не столько от встречи с самолетами, с историей авиации, сколько от предстоящей встречи с администрацией этого заведения. У них столько раз менялись правила от полного запрета на съемку или каких-то безумных тарифов до свободного пребывания на его территории, что я всякий раз не знал, чего от них ждать, с чем или с кем придется столкнуться.



> Есть правда вариант договориться с волонтерами и пару дней поработать на благо музея.


А как там насчет денег?



> Но это теперь до следующей весны.


У меня есть небольшой шанс попасть в М-ву во второй половине октября.



> У меня есть только один аргумент подкрепляющий мои сомнения - отсутствие датчика АП-155. МиГ-21С с б/н 02 его имеет.


Единственное, что я могу предположить в спасение реноме "02"-го, это то, что, может быть, ДУА ему поставили позже



> А что подписям под фото доверять на 100% нельзя я продемонстрировал в посте 439.


Я это знаю уже давно. Тут дело в том, что чаще автор в этом не виноват. Не помню, с кем я говорил, но мне объясили, что это так. А вообще действительно, я не видел, по-моему, *ни одной* книги по авиации, где хоть в одном бы месте не было путаницы. К сожалению, это очень частое явление.



> Вот если бы найти фото левой стороны "92-го" 60-х годов...


Увы...



> Я смогу осмотреть через пару месяцев, у меня друг живет в 15-ти минут ходьбы от того места. Есть у меня думка, что он "родной брат" луховицкого, в смысле, что по одной программе испытаний "Полет-ОИ" работали.


Желаю успеха!

----------


## FLOGGER

Посмотрел толстую книгу Гордона понял ситуацию так, что 76210725 использовался только для отработки РП-22 и пр., но он не являлся прототипом 21С. Прототипами 21С стали в 64-м году два ПФМа, которые и переделали в прототипы "С". Судя по Гордону, это были (или они стали) 95210101 и 95210102, который и получил потом б\н 92. А "С" с б\н 02 Гордон не идентифицирует как второй предсерийный "С". Поэтому, я думаю, на 02 есть ДУА, а на 92 его нет. Это разные самолеты, я так понял.
P.S.Вообще мне очень жаль, что Гордон нахерачил столько книг на англ. языке. По-моему, здесь читателей больше, чем на Западе. Сиди теперь,  мучайся с английским. Писал бы на русском. и на перевод тратиться не надо было бы. (в смысле, ему)

----------


## Bambr

Гордон вообще красавец, вот это:
"_21 сентября 1963 г. доработанный самолет, получивший обозначение Е-7С (С – от названия станции «Сапфир»), был передан на заводские испытания, а на ГСИ его предъявили 13 мая 1964 г Он представлял собой серийный МиГ-21ПФ № 76210725, на котором после завершения испытаний вертикального оперения увеличенной площади установили новую РЛС. При серийном производстве нового самолета в его конструкцию планировали внедрить множество других изменений, что позволило бы увеличить эффективность применения на малых высотах. Для проверки всех нововведений заводу № 21 в Горьком совместно с ОКБ-155 поручили дополнительно построить и предъявить на ГСИ два самолета в серийной конфигурации, оборудованных станциями Сапфир-21."_
взято из него же - Авиация и Время 06 2007 "Созданный для боя часть 2".

    Если к вышеизложенному добавить из "Famous Russia Aircraft MiG-21" вот это:
"_In 1964 the Gorkiy aircraft factory converted two standard MiG-21PFMs into the prototypes of the production-standard Ye-7S; in this guise the fighter received the service designation MiG-21S and the product code izdelie 95."_

А потом закрыть глаза на вот это

тогда кое-что начинает стыковаться.

----------


## FLOGGER

Смущает меня наличие ДУА на обоих. Не думаю я, что с "92"-го стали бы ДУА снимать, будь он бывшим "02".
P.S.Жаль, Арсеньев сюда не заглядывает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Смущает меня наличие ДУА на обоих. Не думаю я, что с "92"-го стали бы ДУА снимать, будь он бывшим "02".


Получил ответ по Монинскому МиГ-21С:
----------------------------------------------
Будет вам фото шильдика, только это займет или 2, или 5, или 6 недель, видимо...
-----------------------------------------------
Ждем!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

Лучше бы сам съездил, да дружбан московский что-то молчит. Заодно и на БИС глянуть.

----------


## AndyK

> P.S.Жаль, Арсеньев сюда не заглядывает.


Уж он то знает все (или почти все) по 50,50бис и 75!

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот и я о том же.

----------


## Bambr

> Получил ответ по Монинскому МиГ-21С:
> ----------------------------------------------
> Будет вам фото шильдика, только это займет или 2, или 5, или 6 недель, видимо...
> -----------------------------------------------
> Ждем!!!!


Оч-ч-ч-ч-ч-ень ждем.

----------


## Migarius

> Вот ФЛ, памятник находится на территории ГЛИЦ (то что это ФЛ сказал человек, на нем летавший, заслуженный летчик-испытатель).


Серийный номер этого самолёта 76211301. Т.е. это МиГ-21ПФ, так как, насколько мне известно, серийные номера МиГ-21ФЛ начинаются на 77.

----------


## Migarius

> Из источника: http://www.airwar.ru/enc/fighter/mig21pfs.html
> Дальнейшим развитием истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФС стал МиГ-21ПФМ, получивший заводской шифр Е-7М. Основным его отличием от предыдущей модели стала установка малогабаритного прицела АСП-ПФ, сопряженного с РЛС РП-21 и инфракрасным визиром «Самоцвет».
> Может кто показать где на фотографии ИВ «Самоцвет»?


В приведённой Вами цитате, которая явно не из указанного источника (её там просто нет), а из упомянутой в нём статьи Е.Арсеньева и Д.Баранова "Истребитель МиГ-21ПФ. Штрихи к портрету" (см. журнал М-хобби №4 за 2000 г., стр. 38), речь идёт об опытном Е-7М. На этой же странице приводилась фото кабины Е-7М (см. фото ниже), где прекрасно видно расположение АСП-ПФ и ИК-визира "Самоцвет".
Далее на стр. 39 читаем: "В 1964 г. самолёт Е-7М успешно прошёл госиспытания и был рекомендован к принятию на вооружение. Однако новое прицельное оборудование было внедрено в серию только на модификации МиГ-21С (Е-7С)". Поэтому в кабине серийного МиГ-21ПФМ прицел АСП-ПФ и ИК-визир "Самоцвет" искать не стоит.

----------


## Migarius

> Ну "С" был не простой МиГ-21, а носитель. Поэтому его кабина до сих  пор под грифом. А так бы давно сняли. Вот сняли же гриф с РЛЭ Су-27 и Миг-29.


Не каждый МиГ-21С был носителем. Указанные Вами самолёты имели название МиГ-21СН. А кабина МиГ-21С давно не секрет. Вы её можете увидеть в одном из творений Е.Гордона ... в книге из серии Red Star (volume 34) - "Mikoyan MiG-25 Foxbat: Guardian on the Soviet Borders". То, что Е.Гордон "великий спец" на форуме уже неоднократно говорилось и я повторятся не буду. Но вверху на страницах 86 и 87 указанной книги о МиГ-25 приведены две фотографии кабины серийного истребителя МиГ-21С №950СЧ20. Одну из них привожу ниже.

----------


## Migarius

> Есть еще такое фото
> 
> Вложение 27478
> 
> Это МиГ-21СМ доработанный по проекту беспилотного ударного самолета МиГ-21ДП. Имеет короб по правому борту и какую спецантенну вместо пушки.


По жизни борт 44 всегда был МиГом-21С (тип 95). И начал он свою сознательную жизнь в Горьком в январе 1967 года. Из сборочного цеха машина вышла без пушечного вооружения. А гондолу ГП-9 она получила в свой арсенал только в октябре 1969 года. Перископ "прописался" на откидной части фонаря в ноябре 1971 года...

----------


## Migarius

> Уважаемый FLOGGER, а об этой машине у Вас есть какая-нибудь информация? Я знаю только, что она была доработа по программе беспилотного ударного самолета(21-14). Хотелось бы знать летала ли она в беспилотном режиме? Еще есть фото с подвеской Р-72 и Р-73, что делалось по этой программе?


Ракеты на борт 44 навешивали исключительно для демонстрации на выставках - в 1989 г. на Ходынке и в 1992 г. в Жуковском на МосАэрошоу-92. Как же, МиГ-21 и без ракет. Одним словом бутафория, не связанная с программой МиГ-21ДП "Кречет". Последний испытательный полёт борт 44 выполнил 19 мая 1987 г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ...Но вверху на страницах 86 и 87 указанной книги о МиГ-25 приведены две фотографии кабины серийного истребителя МиГ-21С №950СЧ20.


Только у Гордона они подписаны как МиГ-25П.

----------


## Migarius

> Только у Гордона они подписаны как МиГ-25П.


У него много чего написано, чему верить не стоит. Он сказочник ещё тот :Smile:  Только, как я уже писал, это фото кабины серийного МиГ-21С №950СЧ20. Кстати на фото, если присмотреться, в носовой части, которая выглядывает из-за среза козырька, видна присущая 21-м перехватчикам деталька (см. фото) :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

А глаза ей кто приделал?

----------


## FLOGGER

> приведены две фотографии кабины серийного истребителя МиГ-21С №950СЧ20. Одну из них привожу ниже.


Так это фото действительно обычного серийного МИГ-21С? Т. е. кабины всех "С" были такими или я чего-то опять не понял?

----------


## Migarius

> Так это фото действительно обычного серийного МИГ-21С? Т. е. кабины всех "С" были такими или я чего-то опять не понял?


Это кабина обычного серийного МиГ-21С, если точно 20-й машины 7-й серии. По ходу жизни самолёта она могла меняться в процессе доработок.

----------


## Migarius

> А глаза ей кто приделал?


Там сидит спиртовой бачок антиобледенительной системы и гляди во всю когда спирт привезут. Ему без него ну никак :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, что за ПФМ такой?


На фото самолёт-мишень М-21М на базе истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФМ. Фотография похоже сделана в ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот, спасибо! А то я уж думал, никогда ответа не дождусь. На крыльях у него-это антенны? Я, собствено, только из-за этих "палок" и заинтересовался этим фото.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это кабина обычного серийного МиГ-21С, если точно 20-й машины 7-й серии. По ходу жизни самолёта она могла меняться в процессе доработок.


Это очень интересно, т. к. я бы ни за что сам не догадался, что это кабина серийного "С". Спасибо тебе большое.

----------


## Migarius

> Вот, спасибо! А то я уж думал, никогда ответа не дождусь. На крыльях у него-это антенны? Я, собствено, только из-за этих "палок" и заинтересовался этим фото.


На фото также видно две круглые антенны (вполне возможно линзы Люниберга для увеличения ЭПР) под фюзеляжем. Одна перед стойкой и одна за ней. А также  держатели трассеров рядом с контейнером парашюта.

----------


## Bambr

> На фото самолёт-мишень М-21М на базе истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФМ. Фотография похоже сделана в ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.


От меня тоже спасибо. Я про М-21(М) все время забываю.

В Виннице такая мишень стоит как памятник.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Однако новое прицельное оборудование было внедрено в серию только на модификации МиГ-21С (Е-7С)". Поэтому в кабине серийного МиГ-21ПФМ прицел АСП-ПФ и ИК-визир "Самоцвет" искать не стоит.


Migarius, подскажите ИК-визир "Самоцвет" устанавливался на все серийные МиГ-21С?

----------


## Migarius

> Migarius, подскажите ИК-визир "Самоцвет" устанавливался на все серийные МиГ-21С?


Думаю, что да. По крайней мере информации утверждающей обратное у меня нет.

----------


## muk33

> Вот фото из брошюры музея издания 2002 г. В тексте говорится: "Экспонируемый в музее МиГ-21ПФС (налет 284 часа) был построен в июне 1964 года. Последний полет выполнил летчик Рухлятко 29 октября 1970 г. В музей самолет поступил 30 июня 1971 г." (С. 37)


Не РухляТко, а РухляДко. Заслуженный летчик-испытатель Николай Васильевич Рухлядко, командир 1 испытательной эскадрильи 1 Управления ГНИКИ ВВС погиб  15 сентября 1981 года в испытательном полете на самолете Су-24 (взрыв топливного бака из-за негерметичности клапана кислородной подпитки двигателя). Его именем названа улица в Ахтубинске.

----------


## muk33

> Не каждый МиГ-21С был носителем. Указанные Вами самолёты имели название МиГ-21СН. А кабина МиГ-21С давно не секрет.


Указаний по рассекречиванию РЛЭ, точнее "Инструкции летчику МиГ-21СМ (С,СМТ)" не поступало. (В отличие от Су-27 и МиГ-29 :Cool: ) Как хранились в секретке, так и хранятся. :Smile:  Вообще-то я констатировал факт:все вклейки в РЛЭ несекретные, кроме вклейки кабины МиГ-21С. Модификация СН в документации отсутствует. Может это "фантазия" типа МиГ-23Л и МЛА, которые официально назывались М и МЛ, просто с некоторыми отличиями в составе оборудования.

----------


## muk33

> Там сидит спиртовой бачок антиобледенительной системы и гляди во всю когда спирт привезут. Ему без него ну никак


Не только. Две горловины из-за того, что бачок был внутри поделен на две неравные части. Меньшая для противообледенительной, бОльшая для охлаждения локатора. Расход, если мне не изменяет память, 40 гр/мин в ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНОМ и 100гр/мин в ПОЛНОМ. Фиксировали время работы локатора, ответственный в каждой АЭ записывал, сверял со слитым остатком (либо по линейке в процессе полетов). Остаток в конце полетов делился по-братски между летным и ИТС. Лично увозил на велосипеде 3-х литровые банки инструктору домой.

----------


## muk33

> На фото самолёт-мишень М-21М на базе истребителя-перехватчика МиГ-21ПФМ. Фотография похоже сделана в ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова.


Так точно.

----------


## Migarius

> Указаний по рассекречиванию РЛЭ МиГ-21СМ(С,СМТ) не поступало. (В отличие от Су-27 и МиГ-29) Модификация СН в документации отсутствует. Может это "фантазия" типа МиГ-23Л и МЛА, которые официально назывались М и МЛ, просто с некоторыми отличиями в составе оборудования.


Нет это не фантазия, впрочем как и существование МиГ-23МЛА. Завод "Знамя Труда" официально указывает, что выпустил 1100 таких самолётов в 1977-1983 гг. Причём он их отделяет от МиГ-23МЛ. Да и в материалах по расследованию аварий и катастроф попадаются МиГ-23МЛА.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так точно.


А что же раньше не ответили?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Может это "фантазия" типа МиГ-23Л и МЛА, которые официально назывались М и МЛ, просто с некоторыми отличиями в составе оборудования.


Сорри за офф-топик, но это уже не загадка, надо было только посмотреть в кабины МЛ и сравнить с МЛА. На ранних МЛ стояли РЛС изд.324МЛ и на МЛА Н-003 установлена и какая там разница? Просто отсутствуют расширенные режимы обнаружения и селектиции цели на фоне земли и в радиоконтрастной облачности в условиях активных и пассивных помех БСI, БСII, БСIII. На изд. 324МЛ только несложной режим БС и другие отличия как более совершенный АСП-17МЛ вместо АСП-23ДЦМ и т.д. В формулярах самолетов написано изд. 23-12A(Миг-23МЛА), если я неошибаюсь до 1985 г. строился на экспорт,

----------


## mrdetonator

> Однако новое прицельное оборудование было внедрено в серию только на модификации МиГ-21С (Е-7С)". Поэтому в кабине серийного МиГ-21ПФМ прицел АСП-ПФ и ИК-визир "Самоцвет" искать не стоит.


Мигарюс, а есть и фото внешнего вида этой машины, серийного МиГ-21С, 20-й машины 7-й серии и основных данных по ИК визире САМОЦВЕТ ? Является САМОЦВЕТ улучшеной модификацией визира СИВ-52? 

спасибо

----------


## Migarius

> Мигарюс, а есть и фото внешнего вида этой машины, серийного МиГ-21С, 20-й машины 7-й серии?


Фото машины 950СЧ20 к сожалению нет, а вот фото его собрата по серии в этой теме уже мелькало, в посте №457. Машина, которую Е.Гордон выдаёт за якобы первый предсерийный МиГ-21С №95210101 на самом деле серийный МиГ-21С №950СЧ14. Стоит отметить, что пушечная гондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных эСок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами уже в строю.

----------


## Migarius

> Мигариус, а есть ... основные данные по ИК визиру САМОЦВЕТ ? Является САМОЦВЕТ улучшенной модификацией визира СИВ-52? 
> 
> спасибо


- Инфракрасный визир ИВП-2 «Самоцвет» был сопряжён как с РЛС «Сапфир-21» так и с прицелом АСП-ПФ. Он значительно расширял возможности применения МиГ-21С ночью и позволял обнаруживать цели в ночных условиях вне облачности со стороны задней полусферы под ракурсом 0/4 - 1/4. Дальность обнаружения Ил-28 составляла 4-12 км в зависимости от высоты полёта, ракурса и режима работы двигателей  бомбардировщика.
- Данными о том, является ли ИВП-2 "Самоцвет" улучшенной модификацией визира СИВ-52 не располагаю.

----------


## RA3DCS

Migarius, подскажите самолет в Луховицах пост- 392.  Как, по Вашему мнению, версия, что это один их первых  МиГ-21С имеет право на существование?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Машина, которую Е.Гордон выдаёт за якобы первый предсерийный МиГ-21С №95210101 на самом деле серийный МиГ-21С №950СЧ14.


А машина с б\н 02-это что?



> Стоит отметить, что пушечная гондола ГП-9 нашла прописку под фюзеляжем серийных эСок только с машины №950СТ15. Все выпущенные ранее МиГ-21С дорабатывались заводскими бригадами уже в строю.


Тогда 2 вопроса.
1)*ВСЕ* МИГ-21С дорабатывались ГП-9 или выборочно?
2)После установки ГП-9 она могла быть снята в полку или уже нет? Т. е., намертво ее приделывали или в ТЭЧи могли снять?

----------


## mrdetonator

> - Инфракрасный визир ИВП-2 «Самоцвет» был сопряжён как с РЛС «Сапфир-21» так и с прицелом АСП-ПФ. Он значительно расширял возможности применения МиГ-21С ночью и позволял обнаруживать цели в ночных условиях вне облачности со стороны задней полусферы под ракурсом 0/4 - 1/4. Дальность обнаружения Ил-28 составляла 4-12 км в зависимости от высоты полёта, ракурса и режима работы двигателей  бомбардировщика.
> - Данными о том, является ли ИВП-2 "Самоцвет" улучшенной модификацией визира СИВ-52 не располагаю.


Спасибо, интересно также что небыло никакого экспорта Самоцвета. У нас с визирами СИВ-52 летчики очень редко летали и применялься только на Миг21Ф-13. По характеристикам и возможностям боевого применения на больших скоростях и высотах практически бесполезный инструмент. Есть и книга по РТЕ СИВ-52, использование визира в ночных условиях вне облачности со задней полусферы, дальность обнаружения самолета Ил-18 на высоте 7-8 км(предельная высота применения 9км) составляла не менее 3-4 км и он был сопряжён с прицелом АСП-4Н.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть и книга по РТЕ СИВ-52, использование визира в ночных условиях.......и он был сопряжён с прицелом АСП-4Н.


Мартин, а нет в этой книге вида СИВ-52 на фоне приборной панели МиГ-21Ф-13?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Мартин, а нет в этой книге вида СИВ-52 на фоне приборной панели МиГ-21Ф-13?


такых в книге нет,только с прицелами АСП-4Н и АСП-5Н (забыл написть, сорры), но в публикации о Миг-21Ф от 4+ есть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .... но в публикации о Миг-21Ф от 4+ есть.


Мартин, Спасибо!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

А что, есть публикация 4+ отдельно по МИГ-21Ф?

----------


## mrdetonator

> А что, есть публикация 4+ отдельно по МИГ-21Ф?


видимо ты неискал вообще  :Smile: 
http://www.farposst.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9726

----------


## RA3DCS

На одном из форумов зашел спор о заправке топливом самолета МиГ-21. Утверждается, что на МиГ-21 допускалась только полная заправка топливных баков, мотивируя тем, что при неполной заправке топливо будет вырабатываться неправильно (нарушая центровку). Однако установлено, что на МиГ-21Р допускалась неполная заправка.  
Есть у кого официальный документ типа «Инструкция по заправке самолета МиГ-21 топливом» или что-то подобное. Чтобы развеять эти сомнения!

----------


## mrdetonator

> На одном из форумов зашел спор о заправке топливом самолета МиГ-21. Утверждается, что на МиГ-21 допускалась только полная заправка топливных баков, мотивируя тем, что при неполной заправке топливо будет вырабатываться неправильно (нарушая центровку). Однако установлено, что на МиГ-21Р допускалась неполная заправка.  
> Есть у кого официальный документ типа «Инструкция по заправке самолета МиГ-21 топливом» или что-то подобное. Чтобы развеять эти сомнения!


Александр, проблема втом что при заправке Миг-21 нет бортовой системы которая определить количество топлива в машине. Если при заправке "самотеком" через горловину на спине (бак но.7) заправщик увидел керосин 2-3см от верху он прекратил, "машина полная" и расходомер установил на 2600л. Несмотря на то что в инструкции пишут только о полной заправке и у нас тоже делали обыкновенно полную, во время демонстрационных полётов на авиашоу Миг-21МФ заправяли без бака но.7. Расходомер установили на фактически заправленное в баки количество топлива во фюзеляже минус бак но.7, то есть 2200л. Все работало нормално, надув баков, перекачивание, выработка топлива и в конечном итоге центровка самолета. В принципе топливная система Миг-21 должна работать безотказно и с меньшими заправками топливом, но мы не испытивали.

----------


## радист

Для "боевых" машин не вспомню, а спарки у нас часто летвли с 1/2 заправеой. Количество заправленного топлива определили по показанию прибора наземного заправочного устройства.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ... у нас тоже делали обыкновенно полную, во время демонстрационных полётов на авиашоу Миг-21МФ заправяли без бака но.7..


Мартин, спасибо, что ответили!
Хотелось бы увидеть официальный документ. Какой минимальный запас топлива должен быть на самолете при неполной заправке?
Например, по МиГ-21Р есть такая инструкция:

Топливную систему заполняется согласно поставленному заданию. Количество топлива не может быть менее 1400 л. 
С целью проверки количества заправленного топлива перед запуском двигателя на 2-3 мин включить АЗС "НАСОС 1 ГР. БАКОВ". На сигнальном табло должны загореться лампы "1 ГР. БАКОВ" и "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ". 
В полёте сигнализация об израсходовании топлива из отдельных групп баков срабатывает при таких же остатках топлива, как при полной заправке топливной системы. После загорания лампы "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ" проверить включение АЗС "НАСОС 3 ГР. БАКОВ". 
Топливную систему разрешается заправлять частично не более четыре раза подряд, после чего следует заправить её полностью. 
С частично заправленной топливной системой разрешается выполнять полёты по системе на пробивание облаков и другие непродолжительные или не требующие большего количества топлива задания. Разрешается выполнять три полёта по кругу подряд без дозаправки топливной системы и дозарядки воздушной системы при выполнении следующих условий: 
а) с самолёта должны быть сняты все подвески; 
б) перед первым взлётом топливная система самолёта должна быть заправлена не менее 1400 л топлива; 
в) перед первой посадкой остаток топлива должен быть не более 1100 л; 
г) после второго взлёта не убирать шасси (с целью охлаждения колёс); 
д) разрешается выполнять крайний взлёт с остатком топлива не менее 800 л и давлением в основной воздушной системе не менее 70 кГ/см2 (6,8 МПа); 
е) тормозной парашют, если не было такой необходимости ранее, рекомендуется выпускать после третьей посадки.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Мартин, спасибо, что ответили!
> Хотелось бы увидеть официальный документ. Какой минимальный запас топлива должен быть на самолете при неполной заправке?
> Например, по МиГ-21Р есть такая инструкция:
> 
> Топливную систему заполняется согласно поставленному заданию. Количество топлива не может быть менее 1400 л. 
> С целью проверки количества заправленного топлива перед запуском двигателя на 2-3 мин включить АЗС "НАСОС 1 ГР. БАКОВ". На сигнальном табло должны загореться лампы "1 ГР. БАКОВ" и "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ". 
> В полёте сигнализация об израсходовании топлива из отдельных групп баков срабатывает при таких же остатках топлива, как при полной заправке топливной системы. После загорания лампы "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ" проверить включение АЗС "НАСОС 3 ГР. БАКОВ". 
> Топливную систему разрешается заправлять частично не более четыре раза подряд, после чего следует заправить её полностью. 
> С частично заправленной топливной системой разрешается выполнять полёты по системе на пробивание облаков и другие непродолжительные или не требующие большего количества топлива задания. Разрешается выполнять три полёта по кругу подряд без дозаправки топливной системы и дозарядки воздушной системы при выполнении следующих условий: 
> ...


Да, в каждой инструкции лётчику (на ческом языку) Миг-21ПФ, ПФМ, М, МФ и Р есть глава "полёты с частично заправленной топливной системой". Там написано то же самое как вы написали.

----------


## mrdetonator

> а спарки у нас часто летвли с 1/2 заправеой. Количество заправленного топлива определили по показанию прибора наземного заправочного устройства.


Спасибо, так я тоже думал, но коллеги уже непомят если так делали... :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, в каждой инструкции лётчику (на ческом языку) Миг-21ПФ, ПФМ, М, МФ и Р есть глава "полёты с частично заправленной топливной системой". Там написано то же самое как вы написали.


Мартин, а точно для этих модификаций МиГ-21 имеются точно такие параметры как были указаны для МиГ-21Р?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Мартин, а точно для этих модификаций МиГ-21 имеются точно такие параметры как были указаны для МиГ-21Р?


Да, информация вполне идентична. 

*Топливную систему заполняется согласно поставленному заданию. Количество топлива не может быть менее 1400 л.
С целью проверки количества заправленного топлива перед запуском двигателя на 2-3 мин включить АЗС "НАСОС 1 ГР. БАКОВ". На сигнальном табло должны загореться лампы "1 ГР. БАКОВ" и "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ".
В полёте сигнализация об израсходовании топлива из отдельных групп баков срабатывает при таких же остатках топлива, как при полной заправке топливной системы. После загорания лампы "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ" проверить включение АЗС "НАСОС 3 ГР. БАКОВ".
Топливную систему разрешается заправлять частично не более четыре раза подряд, после чего следует заправить её полностью.*

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, информация вполне идентична.


Марнин Спасибо, а Вы имеете доступ к этому документу?
Если имеете, можете показать этот фрагмент инструкции?

----------


## mrdetonator

> Марнин Спасибо, а Вы имеете доступ к этому документу?
> Если имеете, можете показать этот фрагмент инструкции?


Александр, все документы у нас в архиве в книжном виде, совсем 100 инструкции по Миг-21 всех модификаций, я час назад перелистывал но сейчас уже нельзя выложить, сорры. Однако вы сказали что у вас есть документ по МиГ-21Р на русском языке, затем для чего нужен на ческом? Текст идентичен и нельзя определить кроме глазами если он для ПФ, ПФМ, М, МФ или Р, только по обложке.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Текст идентичен и нельзя определить кроме глазами если он для ПФ, ПФМ, М, МФ или Р, только по обложке.


Мартин, меня смущает вот что. На последующих модификациях МиГ-21 менялась конструкция топливной системы. Например, на МиГ-21Р появился накладной бак большей емкости 340л, когда вернули встроенную пушку изменения, коснулись второго бака. 
Мартин, можете подтвердить, что на модификациях МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ допускалась неполная направка топливной системы при минимальном количестве заправляемого топлива 1400л?

----------


## RA3DCS

Документального подтверждения по неполной заправке МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ так и не нашлось, так, что вопрос остается открытым.

----------


## Fighter

> Документального подтверждения по неполной заправке МиГ-21ПФ, ПФМ так и не нашлось, так, что вопрос остается открытым.


В Качинском училище (72-73 гг) по кругу обычно летали на ПФ с неполной заправкой (1500-1800л).

----------


## Fighter

> Да, информация вполне идентична. 
> 
> *Топливную систему заполняется согласно поставленному заданию. Количество топлива не может быть менее 1400 л.
> С целью проверки количества заправленного топлива перед запуском двигателя на 2-3 мин включить АЗС "НАСОС 1 ГР. БАКОВ". На сигнальном табло должны загореться лампы "1 ГР. БАКОВ" и "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ".
> В полёте сигнализация об израсходовании топлива из отдельных групп баков срабатывает при таких же остатках топлива, как при полной заправке топливной системы. После загорания лампы "ОСТАЛОСЬ 450 ЛИТРОВ" проверить включение АЗС "НАСОС 3 ГР. БАКОВ".
> Топливную систему разрешается заправлять частично не более четыре раза подряд, после чего следует заправить её полностью.*


 Все правильно, за исключением того, что лампы "1 гр. баков"  и "Остаток450 л" должны не гореть, а погаснуть. Насосы 1 и 3 гр. включаются перед запуском двигателя. Лампа "1гр баков" загорается при остатке
1000-1100 л, "Остаток 450 л" - при остатке 450 л, а лампа "3 гр. баков" при остатке 300-350 л. Чтобы при остатке 1100 л лампа "1 гр." не "мозолила глаза" насос можно было выключить. Загорание лампы при большем, чем 1100 л остатке говорило о том, что топливо из первой группы не вырабатывается, и вырабатываемый остаток составляет 1100л

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все правильно, за исключением того, что лампы "1 гр. баков"  и "Остаток450 л" должны не гореть, а погаснуть.


Тут Вы, что-то путаете. Лампы потухнут, если в первой группе есть топливо, если нет, будут гореть.

----------


## Fighter

> Тут Вы, что-то путаете. Лампы потухнут, если в первой группе есть топливо, если нет, будут гореть.


А что тут путать, если запрвка больше 1100, то насос 1 гр качает топливо, если менее, то группа пуста и загорается лампа 1 гр. Таким образом, при неполной заправке 1400 лампы 1 гр, а тем более 450 гореть  не должны. Извините, у меня налет на ф/ф-13, ПФ, ПФЛ, ПФМ, С, СМТ, МФ и бис более 2000 часов. Практически, с ПФ в ТС групп 1, рн, и 3  за исключением общего запаса ничего особенно не изменилось.

----------


## FLOGGER

Воспользуюсь случаем и спрошу Вас, уважаемый Fighter, встречали ли Вы самолет "изд. 50 бис"?  Если этот вопрос уже задавал, прошу извинить, значит, забыл.

----------


## Fighter

> Воспользуюсь случаем и спрошу Вас, уважаемый Fighter, встречали ли Вы самолет "изд. 50 бис"?  Если этот вопрос уже задавал, прошу извинить, значит, забыл.


Пожалуй не встречал. В Виттштоке (73-74 гг, 33иап) у нас были обычные горбатые СМТ (изд.50) с заправкой 3100 и двигателем Р13Ф-300 с режимом ЧР и вторым форсажем на разгоне. Далее в Дамгартене (773 иап) летал на бисах с двигателем Р25Ф-300 с режимом ЧР, но без второго форсажа на М>1,5. В 75 г. получили эскадрилью модернизированных бисов с РСБН и ракетами Р-60, Р-13М и Р-58 (остальные самолеты под эти ракеты дорабатывали в полку). В Ивано-Франковске и Березе тоже были обычные бисы. хотя слышал о варианте СМТ с малым накладным баком (по сути это были СМ только с двигателем  не Р13-300, а Р13ф-300.) Кстати, двигатели Р13-300 были на отдельных спарках МиГ-21ум.

----------


## AndyK

> Хотя слышал о варианте СМТ с малым накладным баком (по сути это были СМ только с двигателем  не Р13-300, а Р13ф-300.) Кстати, двигатели Р13-300 были на отдельных спарках МиГ-21ум.


Не совсем так, эти СМТ с накладным баком 320 л, который перекочевал с них на БИС. На СМ бак меньше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не совсем так, эти СМТ с накладным баком 320 л, который перекочевал с них на БИС. На СМ бак меньше.


Андрей тут видимо ошибся, имелся в виду бак 530л!

----------


## mrdetonator

> Все правильно, за исключением того, что лампы "1 гр. баков"  и "Остаток450 л" должны не гореть, а погаснуть.


Совершенно верно, так написано во всех инструкциях *что лампы "1 гр. баков" и "Остаток450 л" на табло Т-10 не могут загореться в течении 2-3минут при нажатом АЗС "НАСОС 1 ГР. БАКОВ" во время проверки количества заправленного топлива перед запуском двигателя на земле.*
Благодаря Вам что вы незабыли такие детали топливной системы самолета Миг-21, извините пожалуйста что я незаметил! 




> хотя слышал о варианте СМТ с малым накладным баком (по сути это были СМ только с двигателем не Р13-300, а Р13ф-300.) .


Возможно, что модификация Миг-21СМТ с движком Р13Ф-300 и малым накладным баком по типу Миг-21бис(530л) а не СМ(340л) была называна на заводе изд.50 БИС?

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Fighter, благодарю Вас за ответ. Еще одна просьба: не могли бы Вы заглянуть в тему "21-е спарки" здесь же, в "Матчасти"? Там у меня есть вопрос, который меня тоже сильно интересует. Я подумал, что, если Вы летали на всех 21-х, то на всех спарках, уж, наверняка. Заранее Вам благодарен.

----------


## AndyK

> Возможно, что модификация Миг-21СМТ с движком Р13Ф-300 и малым накладным баком по типу Миг-21бис(530л) а не СМ(340л) была называна на заводе изд.50 БИС?


Нет. СМТ с малым баком - изд.50

----------


## RA3DCS

Уважаемый Fighter, можете уточнить? Сигнальная лампа «Осталось 450л» срабатывает до загорания зеленой лампы « 3 гр. баков» или после?

----------


## Fighter

> Уважаемый Fighter, можете уточнить? Сигнальная лампа «Осталось 450л» срабатывает до загорания зеленой лампы « 3 гр. баков» или после?


Конечно, до!  "3 гр" это 350-300 л, уже менее аварийного остатка - на один круг, может чуть более....

http://airforce.ru/staff/fighter/page_02.htm

----------


## Fighter

> Не совсем так, эти СМТ с накладным баком 320 л, который перекочевал с них на БИС. На СМ бак меньше.


Не помню о накладных баках, но на СМ  и бис был одинаковый (внешне) накладной бак  и (точно!), одинаковый запас топлива без ПТБ - 2750 л!

----------


## Fighter

> Уважаемый Fighter, благодарю Вас за ответ. Еще одна просьба: не могли бы Вы заглянуть в тему "21-е спарки" здесь же, в "Матчасти"? Там у меня есть вопрос, который меня тоже сильно интересует. Я подумал, что, если Вы летали на всех 21-х, то на всех спарках, уж, наверняка. Заранее Вам благодарен.


Уважаемый FLOGGER, Тему посмотрел, летал в училище на МиГ-21у как с узким, так и с более широким и широким килем, с ТП внизу и под килем. Разберу училищные фото и попробую Вам ответить. На третьем курсе мы летали на МиГ-21ф-13 с узким и более широким килем, колесами малого диаметра и с ТП внизу (и на Миг-21ф  с узким килем с двумя НР-30 и заправкой 1800). Спарки были с узким и чуть более широким килем. На четвертом курсе летали на ПФ с более широким килем, большими колесами, и появились спарки с широким (с зеленой антенной наверху) килем и ТП под килем.

----------


## AndyK

> Не помню о накладных баках, но на СМ  и бис был одинаковый (внешне) накладной бак  и (точно!), одинаковый запас топлива без ПТБ - 2750 л!


Никак нет, Николай. Гаргроты БИС и СМ внешне отличались, и по факту - на 21БИС бак 530 л, а на 21СМ - 340 л. Внешне не отличались гаргротами БИС и СМТ с малым баком. Их вообще можно было отличить по воздухозаборникам и лючкам на гроте у основания киля. Может вы путаете СМ и СМТ с малым баком?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все правильно, за исключением того, что лампы "1 гр. баков"  и "Остаток450 л" должны не гореть, а погаснуть.


Выяснили, что в переводе "инструкции летчику МиГ-21Р" допущена ошибка. Там написано, что лампы гореть должны!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Получил ответ по Монинскому МиГ-21С:
> ----------------------------------------------
> Будет вам фото шильдика, только это займет или 2, или 5, или 6 недель, видимо...
> -----------------------------------------------
> Ждем!!!!


Ну наконец дождались. Монинцы сумели сфотографировать шильдики. И довольно интересная картина выходит. Номера то все разные.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Монинцы сумели сфотографировать шильдики. .


Что ни у кого мнений нет? А просили шильдики показать. 
Что-то меня терзают смутные сомнения, что Мониский МиГ-21С совсем не «С». На одном шильдике видна дата выпуска 16.2.64. А ведь МиГ-21С начали выпускать в 66г.

----------


## timsz

А на шильдиках номер самолета? Не агрегатов? А их могли и позже, и раньше выпустить.

----------


## PPV

> А на шильдиках номер самолета? Не агрегатов? А их могли и позже, и раньше выпустить.


При сборке самолета различные агрегаты берут из задела, и совсем не обязательно они должны совпадать по номерам на шильдиках. Разница зависит от величины серий и размера задела, и при большом объеме производства может быть весьма ощутима.
По поводу даты 1964 год - возможно, что это опытный МиГ-21С, построенный на базе серийного МиГ-21 более ранних модификаций...

----------


## RA3DCS

> При сборке самолета различные агрегаты берут из задела, и совсем не обязательно они должны совпадать по номерам на шильдиках.


Опять нужно уточнить, что считать агрегатом? Если планер самолета считать агрегатом, что же тогда все остальное? Согласен например в досерийной машине могут быть основные части фюзеляжа от разных серий, на то она и экспериментальная машина. Но в серийном производстве это неправильно. Выходит, налепили планеров наклепали шильдиков, а собирать начали, как попало. Странная технология производства. 
В свое время интересовался серийными номерами чешских Л-410. Там на каждой крупной детали планера (фюзеляж, крыло в нескольких местах, хвостовое оперение, руль направления, элероны, закрылки) на всем имеется шильдик с серийным номером и все номера совпадают. Почему в нашем производстве такое было возможно, или специально, чтоб враги не узнали, сколько мы самолетов делали? 
Только выходило, наоборот, про все, что за пределы союза попадало все (кроме нас) все знали. Известны практически все серийные и формулярные номера забугорных МиГ-21, а в своих мы разобраться не можем. Если уж шильдики с серийным номером не несут информацию о настоящем серийном номере, где тогда искать на самолете настоящий серийный номер?

----------


## PPV

> Опять нужно уточнить, что считать агрегатом? Если планер самолета считать агрегатом, что же тогда все остальное? Согласен например в досерийной машине могут быть основные части фюзеляжа от разных серий, на то она и экспериментальная машина. Но в серийном производстве это неправильно. Выходит, налепили планеров наклепали шильдиков, а собирать начали, как попало. Странная технология производства. 
> ...Если уж шильдики с серийным номером не несут информацию о настоящем серийном номере, где тогда искать на самолете настоящий серийный номер?


Так и не понял, чем конкретно Вы возмущены? Тем, что по шильдику на отдельных агрегатах советских самолетов самолетов нельзя было однозначно определить его серийный номер? Так такой задачи в серийном производстве не ставилось. Основная задача завода была - сдать необходимое количество экземпляров самолета, определенное по плану. Самолет разбит в технологическом плане на n-ное количество агрегатов, и это деление отнюдь не заканчивается на уровне фюзеляж - крыло - оперение, а идет гораздо глубже (см. курс "Детали машин и механизмов"). Каждый агрегат выпускается на своем производственном участке, в необходимом количестве экземпляров, и на каждом для отчетности ставится шильдик, который по форме соответствует общему серийному номеру. В целом объемы производства агрегатов планера соответствуют плановым объемам выпуска самолета на заводе, и составляют для каждого конкретного цеха задел по производству. Однако в процессе работ, как и по жизни, возможны любые ситуации, например, когда по каким-то причинам часть агрегатов требует доработки, и т.п. В такой ситуации неизбежно в работу для сборки и установки на очередной самолет пойдет любой другой готовый агрегат, который лежит в цеху в заделе ...
Окочательная сборка самолета осуществляется не в агрегатных цехах, а дальше, в цехах агрегатной сборки, а окончательная стыковка - уже перед самым сборочным цехом. Именно здесь, насколько я понимаю, каждому конкретному самолету присваивался серийный номер, который определялся обычно по номеру шильдика на фюзеляже (например, в нише ПОШ). Обычно на самолет наклеивается бумажка с соответствующим номером, и далее самолет вплоть до ЛИС "едет" с этой бумажкой. А уже после облета на ЛИС, выполнения всех необходимых процедур сдачи и приемки машины ВП, самолет передается в покраску, где на нем, в соответствии со схемой окраски, в нужных местах наносятся серийные номера.

----------


## timsz

Похоже, 104-09 серийник. Нет противоречий?

----------


## Кацперский

Не надо забывать, что отдельные агрегаты в случае поломки меняются и в строю (из запасов АТС).

----------


## RA3DCS

> В такой ситуации неизбежно в работу для сборки и установки на очередной самолет пойдет любой другой готовый агрегат, который лежит в цеху в заделе ...
> .


Всех тонкостей производства мы вряд ли сейчас узнаем. Но мне такое верится с трудом. Можно еще допустить такой «бардак» в начальной стадии при наладки выпуска новой модификации. 
А были ли бирки на основных деталях планера, до окончательной сборки самолета ведь на многих внутренних поверхностях деталях имеются серийные номера, где краской, а где просто карандашом.

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще одна фотография Монинского МиГ21С.
01 серия 02 самолет! Следует, что истинный серийный номер 21 нужно в нише передней стойки искать.

----------


## Migarius

> Вложение 27538Вложение 27539
> 
> Обещанные фото 07-го. ПВД действительно по центру. Привожу подпись для старой фотографии из книги Гордона и Ганстона "MiG-21 Fishbed":
> "Type 95s, the MiG-21S first of the new-generation fighters this RP-22 "Saphir" radar and extra spine fuel. The PVD booms is at 12 o`clock."


При внимательном рассмотрении борт 07 не имеет никакого отношения к МиГ-21С, хотя и похож при беглом взгляде. Ни тебе системы СПС, ни креплений для стартовых ускорителей.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, эта фотография задает новые вопросы по 21-му. Действительно, нет ни того, ни другого и это непонятно.Migarius, а Вы ездили к этому самолету или это чужое фото? Просто раньше не было детальных фото этой машины, только общий вид. Там он как "С" выглядит.

----------


## Migarius

> Да, эта фотография задает новые вопросы по 21-му. Действительно, нет ни того, ни другого и это непонятно.Migarius, а Вы ездили к этому самолету или это чужое фото? Просто раньше не было детальных фото этой машины, только общий вид. Там он как "С" выглядит.


Ездил с товарищем к данному самолёту с целью подробного изучения этого экземпляра. Первоначально также предполагали, что едем в гости с МиГ-21С. Но как правильно отметил Bambr в посте #431: _"С этими опытными самолями всю голову сломаешь ведь они участвовали в нескольких программах испытаний и неоднократно переделывались"._ Не поверите, FLOGGER! На поверку этот якобы МиГ-21С оказался МиГом-21ПФ, который в ходе всякого рода испытаний изменился до неузнаваемости!!!

----------


## Mig

> Не поверите! На поверку этот якобы МиГ-21С оказался МиГом-21ПФ, который в ходе всякого рода испытаний изменился до неузнаваемости!!!


"Я балдю..." (с)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не поверите, FLOGGER! На поверку этот якобы МиГ-21С оказался МиГом-21ПФ, который в ходе всякого рода испытаний изменился до неузнаваемости!!!


Это просто здорово! Я очень рад, что Вам удалось установить первоначальный тип самолета! 
После просмотра Вашей фотографии я подумал: "Ну не может же это быть ПФ?" Т. к ПФС\ПФМ уже имел и то и другое, не говоря уже о гаргроте. А оказалось может!
Уважаемый Migarius, надеюсь, что Вы со временем сможете уточнить историю этого самолета. Думаю, он заинтересовал Вас очень сильно.
 С Днем Победы!

----------


## Migarius

> Это просто здорово! Я очень рад, что Вам удалось установить первоначальный тип самолета! 
> После просмотра Вашей фотографии я подумал: "Ну не может же это быть ПФ?" Т. к ПФС\ПФМ уже имел и то и другое, не говоря уже о гаргроте. А оказалось может!
> Уважаемый Migarius, надеюсь, что Вы со временем сможете уточнить историю этого самолета. Думаю, он заинтересовал Вас очень сильно.
>  С Днем Победы!


Серийный номер машины отчётливо виден по крайней мере в шести местах (щитках шасси (прав., лев.), стабилизаторе (низ прав., низ лев.), руле направления и киле). Поначалу у меня возникли сомнения насчёт ПФа, когда я обнаружил серийный номер на щитках шасси и стабилизаторе. Подумал, может это запчасти от ПФа использовали при подготовке самолёта к установке в качестве памятника. Но когда я увидел номер 76211525 на киле и руле направления, сомнения отпали. На данный момент могу сказать, лишь то, что его собрат по серии №76211524 также использовался для всякого рода испытаний.
С Днём Победы!

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно все же, когда и зачем ему приделали гаргрот и киль от "С"?

----------


## Igor_k

Есть вопрос по матчасти,конкретно по СПО-10.В случае если есть несколько источников излучения,как они отображаются -количество,направление,сте  пень опасности?Если упрощенно -если есть наземная РЛС с одного напавления и пара бортовых с другого -что она будет показывать?

----------


## Кацперский

У СПО-10 не было пульта где отображались бы тип облучаения, режим захвата. Был простой индикатор указывавший сектор облучения (четверть). В случае облучения несколькими РЛС лампы загорались поочерёдно. Да не везде стоял индикатор - тогда об облучении лётчик узнавал по сигналу в телефонах, без никакой дополнительной информации.

----------


## Igor_k

> У СПО-10 не было пульта где отображались бы тип облучаения, режим захвата.


Спасибо.Но картина получается невеселая -что есть прибор,что нет его -почти без разницы

----------


## Кацперский

В общем да. Самая невесёлая была, где отсутствовал индикатор. Лётчик только знал, что есть облучение и каков режим работы РЛС - обнаружение или сопровождение. Направление не было известно. Противоракетный манёвр выполнялся практически "﻿втёмную".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Самая невесёлая была, где отсутствовал индикатор.


Радек, а на каких модификациях не было индикатора?

----------


## Кацперский

Саш, проще сказать на каких он был :)
МиГ-21СМ, МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МФ, МиГ-21СМТ, МиГ-21бис.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, проще сказать на каких он был :)
> МиГ-21СМ, МиГ-21М, МиГ-21МФ, МиГ-21СМТ, МиГ-21бис.


Да но на них и индикатор С3М-5А(Б) тоже везде был. и еще видимо МиГ-21С нужно добавить и МиГ-21Р со станцией СПО-3.

----------


## Кацперский

Да, а о чём я говорю?))) На них был.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, а о чём я говорю?))) На них был.


А на каких 21 индикатора не было? А звуковая сигнализация об облучения была?

----------


## Кацперский

Тут я загнул насчёт СПО-10. По-моему у СПО-2 не было индикатора на МиГ-21Ф и МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## радист

У наших машин в ГДР вообще СПО-10 был только начиная с МиГ-21М, у изд.76 и 94 ее не было.

----------


## Кацперский

*радист* всё верно, на 76 и 94 не было. На 76 кроме того РВ-УМ отсутствовал.
Ещё по поводу СПО-2 - она предупреждала только в ЗПС.

----------


## alexvolf

> *радист* всё верно, на 76 и 94 не было. На 76 кроме того РВ-УМ отсутствовал.
> Ещё по поводу СПО-2 - она предупреждала только в ЗПС.



А сколько детекторов включалось в СПО-2? Как-то странно выходит
последнее..

----------


## Кацперский

У меня нет ТО, пишу, что вычитал. Если в ЗПС то на киле две штуки стоять должны всего лишь. Вы смотрю знаете побольше, поделитесь.

----------


## Lans2

> Тут я загнул насчёт СПО-10. По-моему у СПО-2 не было индикатора на МиГ-21Ф и МиГ-21Ф-13.


хм.. что-то запутался.. ранее же говорилось что СПО появилось только начиная с мод. 21С.. или не так?

----------


## RA3DCS

> хм.. что-то запутался.. ранее же говорилось что СПО появилось только начиная с мод. 21С.. или не так?


Только видимо не от рождения, а уже в процессе эксплуатации.

----------


## Lans2

> Только видимо не от рождения, а уже в процессе эксплуатации.


то есть, МиГ-21С СПО-10 получили уже в ходе войсковой эксплуатации?

----------


## RA3DCS

> то есть, МиГ-21С СПО-10 получили уже в ходе войсковой эксплуатации?


Хотя как утверждает Muk33 у них в училище были "С"-ки (без СПО) и "СМ"-ы (с СПО).

----------


## Migarius

> ...Уважаемый Migarius, надеюсь, что Вы со временем сможете уточнить историю этого самолета. Думаю, он заинтересовал Вас очень сильно.


Вот и первая находка, подтверждающая, что машина №76211525  использовалась в качестве летающей лаборатории - на ней отрабатывали ракету Х-23 для истребителя МиГ-23.

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересная новость! Но при чем здесь гаргрот? Наверное, еще какие-то исследования проводились? Жаль, что самолет не имеет никаких признаков наличия ПУ под Х-23. Может, со временм, найдутся фото?

----------


## RA3DCS

Уточненные данные по серийному номеру Луховицкого МиГ-21С. В нише переднего шасси обнаружен номер 0305. Оказалось номер в консоли крыла 103 не несет информацию о серийном номере самолета.

----------


## FLOGGER

А не может быть, что 103-это и есть серия, если единица лишняя для запутывания супостата?

----------


## Migarius

> А не может быть, что 103-это и есть серия, если единица лишняя для запутывания супостата?


Вчера с товарищем изучали сей пепелац в Луховицах. Помимо цифрового серийника, что в нише передней стойки шасси, у него есть буквено-цифровой серийник СО05 на съёмных лючках. Изучение самолёта даёт основание полагать, что это МиГ-21С №950СО05. Крыло у него похоже не родное и принадлежит скорее МиГ-21ПФМ. Настораживают самопальные зализы и сверху и снизу и неточное соответствие щитков основных стоек шасси соответствующим вырезам в крыле. Да и фюзеляж имеет много заплат, в том числе и большой площади, что говорит о печальном состоянии самолёта перед его превращением в памятник.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Migarius, мы надеемся, что Вы сможете по з\н что-либо найти по этой машине. 
А почему Вы решили, что крыло от ПФМа? Понятно, что оно было отстыковано и, видимо, задолго до установки его на постамент, и зализы были потеряны. Но почему ПФМ?

----------


## Migarius

> Уважаемый Migarius, мы надеемся, что Вы сможете по з\н что-либо найти по этой машине. 
> А почему Вы решили, что крыло от ПФМа? Понятно, что оно было отстыковано и, видимо, задолго до установки его на постамент, и зализы были потеряны. Но почему ПФМ?


Наличие двух узлов внешней подвески и системы СПС

----------


## Migarius

Кстати, если в Монино действительно стоит МиГ-21С №95210102 (борт 92), то крыло  у него получается тоже не родное, так как имеет всего два узла внешней подвески. Известно, что машина №95210102 проходила испытания с четырьмя узлами внешней подвески. Это подтверждают архивные данные. Да и на кадрах кинохроники борт 92 имеет четыре узла внешней подвески.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Наличие двух узлов внешней подвески и системы СПС


Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати, если в Монино действительно стоит МиГ-21С №95210102 (борт 92), то крыло  у него получается тоже не родное, так как имеет всего два узла внешней подвески. Известно, что машина №95210102 проходила испытания с четырьмя узлами внешней подвески. Это подтверждают архивные данные. Да и на кадрах кинохроники борт 92 имеет четыре узла внешней подвески.


 Может, они просто демонтированы по каким-то причинам? Надо смотреть само крыло-и на верхней и на нижней пов-сти видны узлы установки пилонов. Тогда будет понятно  родное или нет.
P.S. В посте Александра от 04.04.11 есть подтверждение о номере монинского 21-го 0102.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Помимо цифрового серийника, что в нише передней стойки шасси, у него есть буквено-цифровой серийник СО05 на съёмных лючках. .


Мигариус, подскажите в каком месте лючок с буквенным номером?, я что то его не видел!

----------


## Migarius

> Может, они просто демонтированы по каким-то причинам? Надо смотреть само крыло-и на верхней и на нижней пов-сти видны узлы установки пилонов. Тогда будет понятно  родное или нет.


Вообще-то я этому вопросу уделял специальное внимание будучи в музее, где с пристрастием изучал крыло снизу и сверху. Следов наличия четырёх узлов внешней подвески обнаружено не было.

----------


## Migarius

> Мигариус, подскажите в каком месте лючок с буквенным номером?, я что то его не видел!


Надо быть внимательней. В сопло загляните. Там их два - справа и слева. Приведённое выше фото я перевернул на 180 градусов, чтобы удобно было читать. А вот второй как он есть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Наличие двух узлов внешней подвески и системы СПС


Еще подскажите, разве на МиГ-21С небыло системы СПС?

----------


## Migarius

> Еще подскажите, разве на МиГ-21С не было системы СПС?


На серийных МиГ-21С была система СПС и ЧЕТЫРЕ узла внешней подвески.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На серийных МиГ-21С была система СПС и ЧЕТЫРЕ узла внешней подвески.


Т.Е на Луховицком МиГ-21С крыло без системы СПС?

----------


## FLOGGER

Почему, на луховицком  и СПС есть, и 4 узла подвески.

----------


## Migarius

> Почему, на луховицком  и СПС есть, и 4 узла подвески.


Да, совершенно верно. Тут уже был я не внимательный. :Smile:  Четыре узла в наличии. Только заделали их капитально. Выходит крыло родное и самолёт в комплекте. А про СПС я и говорил, что она присутствует. А при первом взгляде в глаза бросились только два узла внешней подвески. Пошёл искать снятое снизу крыло монинского МиГ-21С, может и там проглядел. :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Надо быть внимательней. В сопло загляните. Там их два - справа и слева.


В сопло заглядывал! Но видимо не очень внимательно!

----------


## Migarius

> В сопло заглядывал! Но видимо не очень внимательно!


На Вашем фото отметил оба лючка, фотографии которых я приводил :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> На Вашем фото отметил оба лючка, фотографии которых я приводил


Да я уже понял, что это они, только номеров на них сам не видел!

----------


## Migarius

> Да я уже понял, что это они, только номеров на них сам не видел!


Разве сразу всё углядишь. Я вот сам из четырёх узлов внешней подвески поначалу разглядел только два. Вот и подумал, что крыло от ПФМа. А оно оказывается родное.

----------


## RA3DCS

Мигариус, подскажите как, по вашему мнению, в 60 -70 годах было системой на самолеты ставить консоли крыла других серий (в смысле, что номера на консолях не соответствуют самолету) или такое явление было только в начале освоения новых серий?
Кстати имя Ваше, если не трудно подскажите! А то по кликухам как то неприятно общаться!

----------


## Migarius

> Мигариус, подскажите как, по вашему мнению, в 60 -70 годах было системой на самолеты ставить консоли крыла других серий (в смысле, что номера на консолях не соответствуют самолету) или такое явление было только в начале освоения новых серий?
> Кстати имя Ваше, если не трудно подскажите! А то по кликухам как то неприятно общаться!


Помимо бирок с серийными номерами на самолётах присутствуют и агрегатные бирки, которые имели консоли крыла, стабилизатор, рули направления, элероны и т.п. Их размещение на серийном заводе регламентирует соответствующий чертёж. Не имея такого документа можно предположить, что скорее всего на уголках в консолях крыла стоят именно агрегатные бирки. На МиГ-21СМ №150СТ22 (15-06-22), что находится в ЦМВС, например, такая же петрушка. На одном угольнике стоит номер 106 37, а на другом 106 46. Сравнивая его номера с номерами Луховицкого МиГ-21С (03-05, 103 17 и 103 20) можно сделать вывод, что по данным агрегатным биркам можно вычислить только серию, в которой шла машина. В одном случае 3-я, в другом 6-я. После перехода с буквенно-цифровой системы нумерации на цифровую изменился и шифр наносимый на агрегатные бирки, что можно наглядно увидеть на бирках МиГ-21СМТ в Рижском музее.

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо! Но на Монинском МиГ-21С этих цифр на консолях еще больше 103-06, 105-09, 104-21.
Опять это музейные экспонаты, там самолет могли собрать из разных кусков. А строевых МиГ-21 уже не найти!
Хотелось бы уточнить еще вопрос структуру написания буквенного и цифрового номера. Например, для Луховицкого МиГ-21С 95210305 и 950СО05. для цифрового 95- код изделия, 21- код завода, 03- серия, 05- номер самолета в серии. Для буквенного 95- код изделия, 0-??, СО05- серия и номер. Интересно в документации на самолет, какой номер фигурирует?

----------


## FLOGGER

> На одном угольнике стоит номер 106 37, а на другом 106 46. Сравнивая его номера с номерами Луховицкого МиГ-21С (03-05, 103 17 и 103 20)


Значит, похоже, я был прав, предположив, что в числе "103" зашифрована серия-03, а единица для ненавистного супостата. Ну и вообще для интересующихся.

----------


## timsz

> 0-??


Похоже, что зарезервировано для модификаций, вроде "94Р".

----------


## Lans2

а кто в курсе, что это за моделька, какого проекта?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Похоже, что зарезервировано для модификаций, вроде "94Р".


А "Р" разве указывается в номере?

----------


## FLOGGER

Этот самолет я идентифицирую как "Р", но номер здесь необычный, вроде. Это не 30-й завод, случаем?

----------


## Migarius

> Этот самолет я идентифицирую как "Р", но номер здесь необычный, вроде. Это не 30-й завод, случаем?


030АТ22 - это МиГ-21Р (тип 03) завода №21

----------


## FLOGGER

Migarius, уважаемый, большое спасибо за уточнение. То, что это "Р", я знал, но номер вызывал у меня смущение.

----------


## robert

" Летчик-космонавт СССР Анатолий Филипченко перед тренировочным полетом. "

01.07.1975 / МиГ-21СMT ??? >




(где ? полк ?)

----------


## RA3DCS

Достался вот такой фонарь. Внутри обнаружил бирку 95-10-01.
Вроде бы все понятно тип 95 Миг-21С, 10 серия, первый самолет.
Но смущает изумрудный цвет. Были ли МиГ-21С в такой окраске кабины? Или это СМ ( изд-95М) в старом варианте обозначения !!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще один шильдик с фонаря.
Я даже затрудняюсь назвать модификацию.
Какое будет мнение уважаемых коллег?

----------


## Кацперский

И никаких других фот нету Саша?

Всех с великим праздником!

----------


## RA3DCS

> И никаких других фот нету Саша?


Радек, фото чего бирки или фонаря?

----------


## Кацперский

> фото чего бирки или фонаря?


Каких-либо или там один фонарь отдельно от самолёта?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Каких-либо или там один фонарь отдельно от самолёта?


Один фонарь.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Памятник возле бывшего тамбовского ВВАИУ:



Фотография отсюда: gurow — альбом «Памятники Тамбова.МиГ-21.Училище связи.» на Яндекс.Фотках

Что за модификация? МиГ-21Ф? Смущает антенна посреди гаргрота.

----------


## FLOGGER

Судя по всему, обычный Ф-13. Антенна посредине пусть Вас не смущает, я встречал такие и раньше. С чем она работает, не знаю. А вот вопрос есть: задняя часть фонаря закрашена или зашита, как это делали чехи?

----------


## RA3DCS

Антенна это видимо СРО "Барий" Задняя часть фонаря закрашена.

----------


## lindr

Ну раз уж Александр тут, вот мой вопрос:

на фото МиГ-21Ф-13, в сайта ЧВАУЛ, видны номера на пилонах 0702 и 0412, имеют ли они отношению к серийнику?, какого завода машина по моим данным 740412 на заводе №30 не было а 0412 завода №21 вроде был еще МиГ-21Ф 72210412.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну раз уж Александр тут, вот мой вопрос:
> 
> на фото МиГ-21Ф-13, в сайта ЧВАУЛ, видны номера на пилонах 0702 и 0412, имеют ли они отношению к серийнику?, какого завода машина по моим данным 740412 на заводе №30 не было а 0412 завода №21 вроде был еще МиГ-21Ф 72210412.



Раз номера на пилонах имеются, естественно они имеют отношение к серийнику.
Серийные номера Ф-13 на 21 заводе начались с 0101. до самолета  0401 устанавливалось шторное катапультное кресло. До самолета 0701 в фюзеляже между шпангоутами 14 - 16 не предусматривалось место под бак 2А. До самолета 0815 в крыле имеется один бак, расположенный в носке крыла.

----------


## lindr

Ну хорошо, применительно к конкретному борту, ваше мнение? Какого он завода и какой серийный? Антенна на крыле вроде отличалась у завода №30 и №21 по форме или нет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну хорошо, применительно к конкретному борту, ваше мнение? Какого он завода и какой серийный? Антенна на крыле вроде отличалась у завода №30 и №21 по форме или нет?


Я полагаю машина горьковского завода 0412. В учебном полку АПУ-3С могли повесить от чужого самолета. Когда мы разбирали отличия МиГ-21МФ, конструкция антенны радиовысотомера была одним из элементов отличия заводов. Но я теперь склоняюсь к мнению, что это ошибка, антенна РВ-УМ все же не может служить доказательством принадлежности к разным авиазаводам. Сам авиазавод эти антенны не изготавливал. РВ-УМ делал Каменск-Уральск. Различия конструкции антенн, скорее всего, связано с различными производственными сериями.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я поддерживаю точку зрения Саши. Тут налицо смешение агрегатов с разных машин. Антенна РВ, я считаю, не является определяющим признаком принадлежности самолета тому или иному заводу. Эта антенна применялась не только с РВ-УМ, а еще, как минимум, и с РВ-2. Я уже где-то, когда-то писал об этом. ЕМНИП, то вторая антенна - более поздняя.

----------


## lindr

> Вот еще один шильдик с фонаря.
>  Я даже затрудняюсь назвать модификацию.
>  Какое будет мнение уважаемых коллег?


думаю дохлый номер, помните я выкладывал шильдики индонезийских МиГ-21Ф-13, часть нормальные, часть ХЗ

----------


## lindr

Вот интересный кадр, как Вы думаете это МиГ-21ПФМ? (94А7107)

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот интересный кадр, как Вы думаете это МиГ-21ПФМ? (94А7107)


Очень похоже!

----------


## FLOGGER

А что в этом кадре интересного? Чем он интересен?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что в этом кадре интересного? Чем он интересен?


Валера, интерес бывает разный! Например, серийный номер вьетнамского самолета может тоже представлять интерес.

----------


## lindr

> А что в этом кадре интересного? Чем он интересен?


Интересно можно ли в таком ракурсе точно определить тип.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Валера, интерес бывает разный! Например, серийный номер вьетнамского самолета может тоже представлять интерес.


Теперь понятно.



> Интересно можно ли в таком ракурсе точно определить тип.


Мне кажется, нет.

----------


## lindr

Вот еще интересный вопрос из Вьетнама выставлен МиГ-21МФ 5121, на приведенном снимке хорошо читается номер 

96*6703* - тут все правильно, это самолет завода №30 выпуска 1972 года, на нем Фам Туан действительно мог сбить Б-52 но в источниках почему-то указан другой зав номер *96010112* и это номер машины Горьковского завода. 

Последние МИГ-21МФ завода №30 были 99 серии, выпущены в декабре 1974 известны 

969901	МФ	№30			10.11.74	ЧССР	9901	4.SLP, 5.SLP потерян 21.04.81
969902	МФ	№30			1974	ЧССР	9902	4.SLP, 5.SLP потерян 04.05.88
969903	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22865	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969904	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22866	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969905	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22867	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969906	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22868	L-15M LORAP СРЮ
969907	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22869	
969908	МФ	№30			1974	Югославия	22870	

Кто сможет объяснить это несоответствие?

----------


## FLOGGER

Объяснить я не могу, а предположить могу. Во-первых, мы не знаем, что написано на табличке у самолета. А, во-вторых, это мог быть *один* из самолетов, на которых летал Фам Туан и этот может быть просто символом самолета, на котором был сбит Фам Туаном Б-52.
Да и источник... Мы же не знаем, насколько он скрупулезен? Мы же находили ошибки у наших "источников" (Гордон, Якубович).

----------


## lindr

Мы знаем, что написано на табличке у самолета http://karopka.ru/upload/comments/c52/SANY0195.JPG

В источниках указан именно этот самолет на этом месте, но под тем номером, которого у него быть не могло.

И что самое интересное: возможно это не единственный 5121

----------


## RA3DCS

> но в источниках почему-то указан другой зав номер *96010112* и это номер машины Горьковского завода. 
> 
> Кто сможет объяснить это несоответствие?


На машине Горьковского завода Фам Туан сбить Б-52 не мог. Горьковский завод начал производство МиГ-21МФ в 1975 году.

----------


## Transit

> И что самое интересное: возможно это не единственный 5121 Вложение 49685


Приведенная вами фотография сделана в 2002 году на площадке офицерской школы ВВС Ня Транг, где 5121 находился много лет в качестве учебного пособия. В октябре 2007 передан музею г.Ханой.
Историей самолета плотно занимался писатель п-к Нгуен Минь Нгок, он и был инициатором установки его на постамент. В одной из журнальных статей Нгок приводил заводской номер МиГ-21МФ 5121 как 6005 и давал выписки из формуляра по полетам за декабрь 1972 года:
3.12.72 - 2
4.12.72 - 2
7.12.72 - 3
8.12.72 - 1
15.12.72 - 4
27.12.72 - 2

Почему на щитке другой номер сложно сказать.

----------


## lindr

> На машине Горьковского завода Фам Туан сбить Б-52 не мог. Горьковский завод начал производство МиГ-21МФ в 1975 году.


Я в курсе, потому и написал 




> В источниках указан именно этот самолет на этом месте, но под тем номером, которого у него быть не могло.





> Историей самолета плотно занимался писатель п-к Нгуен Минь Нгок, он и был инициатором установки его на постамент. В одной из журнальных статей Нгок приводил заводской номер МиГ-21МФ 5121 как 6005 и давал выписки из формуляра по полетам за декабрь 1972 года:
>  3.12.72 - 2
>  4.12.72 - 2
>  7.12.72 - 3
>  8.12.72 - 1
>  15.12.72 - 4
>  27.12.72 - 2
> 
>  Почему на щитке другой номер сложно сказать.


Вот этой информации я доверяю на 100%, 6703 это скорее конец 1972, мог к декабрю не успеть достигнуть боеготовности.

Значит получается во Вьетнаме были как минимум МФ 49-й, 60-й, 67-й серий.

----------


## AndyM

There are two MiG-21MFs marked as 5121 in Hanoi:

Bao Tang Phong Khong 
This aircraft has been there since at least May 1990.  It was still there in March 2013.
It has 10102 and 10112 stencilled in various places.
It is the aircraft in lindr's photo.

Bao Tang Quan Doi 
This aircraft arrived in October 2007 from Nha Trang.  It was still there in March 2013.
It has 6203 on both main undercarriage doors.
It has 6005 in the undercarriage bay (right side), also on the gun fairing and right nose-wheel door.
It has 4902 on the left nose-wheel door

Andy

----------


## lindr

> This aircraft has been there since at least May 1990. It was still there in March 2013.
>  It has 10102 and 10112 stencilled in various places.
>  It is the aircraft in lindr's photo.
> 
>  Bao Tang Quan Doi 
>  This aircraft arrived in October 2007 from Nha Trang. It was still there in March 2013.
>  It has 6203 on both main undercarriage doors.
>  It has 6005 in the undercarriage bay (right side), also on the gun fairing and right nose-wheel door.
>  It has 4902 on the left nose-wheel door
> ...


Становится интересно, значит их все таки 2, вот кстати фото второго, вероятно настоящего.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

The "Bao Tang Phong Khong'' MiG-21MF 5121 is in reality 5159.


Regards,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## RA3DCS

На нашем сайте имеется фотография монумента. МиГ-21ПФМ/ПФС (тип-77)

Местонахождение: о.Балхаш, г.Приозерск
Дата съемки: 2008 г.
Фото: Алексей Зайцев

Почему тип -77 и что за коробка перед щитками носовой стойки?

----------


## lindr

Все не так просто в Приозерске не один миг-21

Вот еще в HD бн 01 возможно автор посчитал, что они одного типа оба тип-77, ФЛ

http://vpk-news.ru/sites/default/fil...7/_MG_6121.JPG

http://vpk-news.ru/sites/default/fil...7/_MG_6125.JPG

http://vpk-news.ru/sites/default/fil..._MG_6128_1.JPG

----------


## FLOGGER

43-й это, скорее всего, ранний ПФМ, у него СПС. А 01-й трудно понять, скорее ФЛ. Насчет коробки ничего сказать не могу. Издалека на ТП похож, но, вроде, не он. Да и не слышал никогда, чтоб на 21-х ТП испытывались. А что там вообще было на Балхаше?

----------


## Migarius

> 43-й это, скорее всего, ранний ПФМ, у него СПС. А 01-й трудно понять, скорее ФЛ. Насчет коробки ничего сказать не могу. Издалека на ТП похож, но, вроде, не он. Да и не слышал никогда, чтоб на 21-х ТП испытывались. А что там вообще было на Балхаше?


43-й это самолёт-мишень, 01-й поможет опознать фото с другого ракурса. Ну, а если погуглить то и про то, что на Балхаше было найти можно :Smile: 

Испытательный полигон «Сары-Шаган» МО

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Migarius, благодарю за ответ. Но, насколько я понимаю, №43 же не сразу стал мишенью? В мишени же переоборудовались обычные машины или нет? Ну, а с 01-м я ошибся, т. к. по одному из снимков мне показалось, что у него широкий киль. Ошибся. ПФ, стало быть. Про Сары-Шаган, конечно, слышал. Говорят, секретность там была сумасшедшая. Просто в моей  голове Балхаш и Сары-Шаган не совпадают, плохо у меня с географией. :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> ...насколько я понимаю, №43 же не сразу стал мишенью? В мишени же переоборудовались обычные машины или нет?...


Естественно раньше борт №43 был обычной машиной, вернее истребителем, а когда ушёл на пенсию, но мог ещё летать, то стал самолётом-мишенью :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Снова бирки!
Что можно сказать про эти машины?

----------


## lindr

Навскидку я бы сказал, что это МиГ-21М/МФ/МТ 964111, 964112 71 года выпуска. Было бы проще, если бы Вы рассказали подробнее об объектах съемки.

----------


## FLOGGER

Прошу прощения, вопрос не в тему, но... К меня уже несколько дней очень плохо открывается и сам Форум, и ветки, а фото - так вообще не могу открыть! Это у меня у одного такая "радость" или еще у кого?
Вот сейчас фото шильдиков так и не открылись...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это у меня у одного такая "радость" или еще у кого?
> ..


Валера Ты не одинок!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот новая бирка  теперь с откидной части фонаря. Тоже самое, что на предыдущем фото (с неподвижной части)  просто там не пропечатался «0». Если предположить, что 67 это год выпуска, выходит 20 серия 24 самолет. Хотя по базе данных Lindr в 1967 ПФС/ПФМ завода 30  уже были 50-65 серии, у 21 завода  25 серия.

----------


## lindr

> Хотя по базе данных Lindr в 1967 ПФС/ПФМ завода 30 уже были 50-65 серии, у 21 завода 25 серия.


На заводе №30 ПФМ начались с 40-й, на заводе №21 выпуск ПФМ завершен в 1966, у меня машины 24-й серии помечены 1966, но это не значит, что 25-я это 1967.

----------


## lindr

Вопрос к экспертам: как Вы считаете на фото МиГ-21Ф-13 или J-7 (чистый)?

Доп факты:

- бортовой у КНДР содержит часть серийного

- номер на щитке шасси вроде длинный и похож на номера Горьковского завода, номера завода № 30 и китайские - четырехзначные.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопрос к экспертам: как Вы считаете на фото МиГ-21Ф-13 или J-7 (чистый)?
> .


Китайские J-7 отличались контейнером тормозного парашюта в основании киля.

----------


## lindr

> Китайские J-7 отличались контейнером тормозного парашюта в основании киля.


Таки нет,  на вашем снимке J-7I, посмотрите на фото албанских F-7A эскпортная версия J-7

----------


## RA3DCS

> Таки нет, на вашем снимке J-7I


Тогда выходит J-7I, был без ракетного вооружения но с двумя пушками?

----------


## FLOGGER

Похоже, он был готов и к УРВВ. Вот что пишет по этому поводу АиК в статье про 21-е КНР:


Я так понимаю, что он мог нести К-13, но их просто не было. И его доработали второй НР-30.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот и первая находка, подтверждающая, что машина №76211525 использовалась в качестве летающей лаборатории - на ней отрабатывали ракету Х-23 для истребителя МиГ-23.


Поправка, самолет 76-211525 головной самолет для отработки улучшенной системы аварийного покидания СК-3 с креслом КМ-1 и козырьковым фонарем. Оборудовался 3-х канальным автопилотом АП-155 и системой «полет ОИ», обеспечивающей автоматический заход на посадку, баком №7 увеличенной емкости, килем увеличенной площади с тормозным парашютом в основании киля.

----------


## lindr

Интересное фото 1987 года, не поздний МиГ-21Р в ли это ?

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KgC7NVTRC9...NEV+1+1987.jpg

----------


## Кацперский

Однозначно МиГ-21Р. А почему "поздний"? Кстати, у него всё же остаётся ТП-156М, вместо ПВД-7, хотя их заменять стали в каком году, напомните. Не 1977? А тут прошло 10 лет и он всё с ним.

----------


## lindr

> А почему "поздний"?


Виден контейнер с левой стороны и перископ. Думаете доработка?

----------


## CRC

> Виден контейнер с левой стороны .....


Если это то, что вы имеете в виду, это крышка кабеля питания контейнеров D, R, N

----------


## Кацперский

> перископ. Думаете доработка?


Легко. Для меня перископ не является никаким отличительным признаком.

----------


## CRC

Гордон пишет в своей книге что МиГ-21RF представляет собой локальное имя в Египте модифицированные истребители МиГ-21Р.

Интересно, будет ли самолет модифицированы для Eгиптян действительно локальной версии, или так модифицированных самолетов были сделаны в Советском Союзе как короткие в стандартной комплектации.

----------


## Кацперский

Да, интересно было бы поглазеть на эти встроенные АФА. У кого-нибудь есть фото? Я вроде не встречал. Может очередной миф какой-то?

----------


## CRC

Я ожидаю, что вы с номером версии МиГ-21 RF является производителем самолета. Эта комбинация RF расшифровывается как, Pазведочный-Foto, и это связано положить три камеры АФА-39 в модуле , по крайней мере изображения вы можете увидеть три окна в объектив.Не случайно было написано о версии RF в 80-х, некоторая информация в документах, должно было быть.Я наткнулся на упоминание о самолете МиГ-21RF с тремя камерами АФА-39 в документациею по польском языке.
Отсюда мое предположение.

----------


## Кацперский

Тогда да, получается самолёт существовал реально, раз была документация. В страны ОВД не поставлялся точно.

----------


## CRC

Я очень интересной, где монтируется оборудование SPO-3. Под фюзеляжем с фотоаппаратом, или в этом же месте, как и в МиГ-21М  
Приемные антенны в версии РФ все еще находится на кончике крыла

----------


## bnn

Интересно а разве на 21Р можно установить центральный пилон топливного бака? Или это что-то другое

----------


## babcia131

Mожно установить центральный пилон топливного бака. :Biggrin: 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lindr

> Да, интересно было бы поглазеть на эти встроенные АФА. У кого-нибудь есть фото? Я вроде не встречал. Может очередной миф какой-то?


Отчего же миф? Вот фото одного из МиГ-21РФ 

94Р01724	РФ	№21	17	24	1969	Египет	8506	64sq Одесса 2007

----------


## Кацперский

> Отчего же миф?


Ну как отчего. Мало ли мы могли прочитать в различных монографиях выдумок? Лично я втречал МиГ-21РФ только на рисунках. Нарисовать можно что угодно. А вот теперь увидел и фото. Благодарю!

----------


## lindr

Всегда пожалуйста! Эти фото уже 5 лет как лежат в сети  :Smile:  Кстати некрашеный борт на заднем плане - это тоже РФ

----------


## Кацперский

> Эти фото уже 5 лет как лежат в сети


Если честно, информацию по нему искал довольно давно. Да искать одно, а находить - другое))




> стати некрашеный борт на заднем плане - это тоже РФ


Вне всяких сомнений  :Smile:

----------


## Ratkin

> Вопрос, с каких моделей МиГ-21 стал иметь фонарь кабины открывающийся вбок а не вверх?


Начиная с МиГ-21ПФМ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Начиная с МиГ-21ПФМ


Неверный ответ! Это все СПС.

----------


## CRC

> Неверный ответ! Это все СПС.


Александр, у вас есть, любая фотография или рисунок Миг-21PFS с КМ-1 ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, у вас есть, любая фотография или рисунок Миг-21PFS с КМ-1 ?


Анджей, кресло СК-3 или КМ-1 стало устанавливаться на тип-94 с номера 94211221 по номер 94211225 и с номера 94211314 уже серийно, соответственно была изменена конфигурация боковых панелей. Изменения приборной доски произошо с номера 94212001. Рисунки есть я их уже выкладывал.

----------


## Lans2

> МиГ-21РФ только на рисунках.


так что такое РФ? экспортный разведчик со встроенными АФА и двигателем Р13?

----------


## Кацперский

> так что такое РФ? экспортный разведчик со встроенными АФА и двигателем Р13?


Какой у него движок - не могу знать. Да он скорее всего шёл только на экспорт, причём не в страны ОВД. У нас летали всегда с контейнерами. С ними боевые возможности намного больше.

----------


## Lans2

а это не самостоятельная доработка египтян?

----------


## Кацперский

> а это не самостоятельная доработка египтян?


Исключено. Выше было сказано, что в техдокументации на польском языке есть упоминание про 3 встроенных АФА. Ну точно не египтяне передали нам её))

----------


## RA3DCS

> что в техдокументации на польском языке есть упоминание про 3 встроенных АФА. Ну точно не египтяне передали нам её))


Ну все есть в польской документации, и чего в нашей ничего нет?

----------


## Кацперский

> Ну все есть в польской документации, и чего в нашей ничего нет?


А ты спроси у CRC, где он про это читал. Или у тебя полный комплект бумажек на тип 94Р?

----------


## CRC

Это список сообщений фотоаппаратурыпринадлежащ  его к определенным типам самолетов, которые могут сделать разведку.Открывает описание МиГ-21Р .... есть и Су-7 / вот каждый пятый самолет была построена АФА-39 / .. и есть самолет МиГ-21 RF-времени, которая имеет три камеры АФА-39.
Поэтому мое предложение, что МиГ-21RF являлся модификацией производителя.

Издательство возникло во второй половине 70-х

----------


## Кацперский

Самолёт выпускался на заводе № 21 как разведчик. Не думаю, что египтяне дураки и в ходе эксплуатации предпочли три А-39 разведконтейнерам. Он должен изначально быть с теми же тремя АФА.

Кстати, по всей видимости мог ходить на разведку с подфюзеляжным баком.

----------


## CRC

Отправной точкой является то, что русские продали самолеты, но не продают контейнеров , D  R. Был подготовлен для египтян ersatz

----------


## Кацперский

А в какие страны вне ОВД поставлялись МиГ-21Р? Купить разведчик без разведаппаратуры попахивает идиотизмом  :Biggrin:

----------


## CRC

Но в ОВД без  контейнеров типа N.

----------


## Кацперский

И без контейнера Б (или по-другому Т). Но я не об этом.

----------


## CRC

Я знаю, но это бы мало немного политической дискуссии

 В этом случае , то как это продукт 96F? Какой самолет?

----------


## babcia131

Я думаю, что: :Confused: 



> MiG-21MF (1970; *Izdeliye 96F*; NATO "Fishbed-J")
> M = Modernizirovannyy ("Modernised")
> F = Forsirovannyy ("Uprated [engine]")
> Export version of the MiG-21SM, with RP-22 radar and R13-300 turbojet. The choice of weapons loads was increased with the addition of the R-60 (NATO: AA-8 "Aphid") and later the R-60M IR-seeking AAM. These were also licence-built in India by HAL as the Type 88.



Чертежи от инструкции MiG-21BISON ?
MIG-21 Fishbed

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чертежи от инструкции MiG-21BISON ?
> MIG-21 Fishbed


Все стянули с нашего сайта: www.Airforce.ru - МиГ-21БИС UPG

----------


## babcia131

Tак быстро я скачал ,что я не заметил :Frown:  Извините.

----------


## CRC

Что это такое, то,, продукт 96MF,,? :Biggrin:

----------


## babcia131

Что такое " 96MF " я не знаю ? . Вы спрашивали про " 96F " :Rolleyes:  Это может МиГ-21МФ c двигателем R-13-300 и дополнительным форсажeм [ переключается в зависимости от скорости Ma ]

----------


## Кацперский

> Что это такое, то,, продукт 96MF,,?


Откуда такое обозначение?

----------


## CRC

С доставкой серых

----------


## Кацперский

В формуляре так написали, что ли? Мы дожили до времён, когда нельзя ничего утверждать, если нет документального подтверждения. Слишком много выдумок и "сочинений". У тебя есть подтверждение?

----------


## Transit

> а это не самостоятельная доработка египтян?


Согласно египетским источникам (воспоминания ветерана 123-й авиационной бригады ВВС Египта ген.м-ра Мамдух Хишмата) окло 10 МиГ-21Р были получены египтом в 1969 году. Советские камеры в подвесном контейнере давали хороший результат при фотографировании с высоты не менее 500 м, в то время как все полеты над территорией противника приходилось выполнять в целях безопасности на предельно малых высотах, до 100 м. Поэтому было принято решение доработать самолеты английскими камерами фирмы "Винтен", дававшими хорошую картинку на расстоянии 25-и кратном высоте полета (т.е. со 100 м удавалось отснять поверхность на 2500 м всторону). Доработка осуществлялась местными инженерами установившими блок из четырех камер в обтекателе за нишей носовой опоры. 

Так что блок под фюзеляжем скорее всего доработка египтян, на основе которой, возможно, появилось что то похожее и в заводском исполнении. На фото один из МиГ-21РФ №8511 123-й бригады ВВС Египта после вынужденной посадки (не вышла левая опора шасси).

----------


## Кацперский

> Советские камеры в подвесном контейнере давали хороший результат при фотографировании с высоты не менее 500 м


А подтверждение есть, что контейнер "Д" поставлялся в Египет? Или только воспонимания ветерана?




> все полеты над территорией противника приходилось выполнять в целях безопасности на предельно малых высотах, до 100 м


Вам не кажется, что к такой информации следует подходить осторожно? Какая фоторазведка на ПМВ? Плановая?  :Eek:  Перспективную и то с трудом представляю. Как получить чёткие аэрофотоснимки? И каково покрытие площади? Это что, типа зайти на цель и сделать одну фотку, точечную что ли. Посмотрите на компоновку того самого отсека фотоаппаратуры за нишей передней стойки. Какую съёмку он позволяет выполнять? Каков угол наклона объективов по отношению к горизонтальной плоскости и направлению полёта?

----------


## CRC

Мы видим, вариант з  английскими камерами фирмы "Винтен? Доступны у нас фотографии  показывают только три камеры.
МиГ-21Р с контейнером типа D, может привести к фоторазведку  на высоте 100 метров с использованием камер-39

----------


## Кацперский

> на высоте 100 метров с использованием камер-39


Точно не плановую. Перспективную да.

----------


## Transit

> Вам не кажется, что к такой информации следует подходить осторожно? Какая фоторазведка на ПМВ? Плановая?  Перспективную и то с трудом представляю.


Именно с ПМВ вели перспективную фоторазведку британские "Хантеры" в ходе боевых действий в Адене. Примеры изображений полученных с фотокамер Винтен Ф95 можно посмотреть на сайте radfanhunters.
Основываясь на опыте применения систем Винтен с ПМВ египтяне вполне обоснованно выбрали английское оборудование, интегрировав его в наш авиационный комплекс. Благодаря применению маловысотного профиля полета над территорией противника удалось избежать больших потерь разведчиков в войне на истощение.

----------


## CRC

. Вы приобретено или продано с  МиГ-21P в Египет самолеты c контейнеры  тип D? Если так, то мы можем говорить о, комплексe воздушной разведки,,, но если Египет получил тот же самый самолет без контейнера, это было просто МиГ-21ПФМ с двумя дополнительными танков.Ничего больше

----------


## Кацперский

> Именно с ПМВ вели перспективную фоторазведку британские "Хантеры" в ходе боевых действий в Адене. Примеры изображений полученных с фотокамер Винтен Ф95 можно посмотреть на сайте radfanhunters.
> Основываясь на опыте применения систем Винтен с ПМВ египтяне вполне обоснованно выбрали английское оборудование, интегрировав его в наш авиационный комплекс. Благодаря применению маловысотного профиля полета над территорией противника удалось избежать больших потерь разведчиков в войне на истощение.


Тогда покажите мне фотку МиГ-21РФ с фотокамерой для перспективной съёмки, а то я не вижу. Перспективная съёмка имеет смысл (небольшой правда) на ПМВ только при направлении снимающей камеры по полёту. В противном случае не получить чётких снимков (тут даже конструктивные решения внедрённые на МиГ-25 не спасут положение). Слишком большие углы надо компенсировать. Ну а по полёту у нас получается что-то типа современных беспилотников. Можно заснять маршрут полёта с полосой земли небольшой ширины, не более.

Указанная Вами причина отказа от контейнера "Д", судя по всему, не соответствует действительности. В нём была камера для перспективы, а на МиГ-21РФ её нет. Объяснить это можно только так: Египет не отказался от контейнеров "Д", поскольку никогда их не получил. И вопрос откуда на самолётах отсек с фотооборудованием остаётся открытым. Доработка египтян или серийное исполнение.

CRC говорит, что в документации встречается вариант с 3-я АФА. На фотках МиГ-21РФ я вижу 4-е окошка. Если там 4-е фотокамеры, тогда вполне возможно что это чисто египетская доработка. Возможно было два варианта самолёта - советский и египетский, как Вы и предполагаете. Либо советский существовал только на бумаге, как возможная модификация - доработка. Либо был советский с 4-я АФА. Короче, всё только нужно выяснить  :Wink:

----------


## CRC

> . На фотках МиГ-21РФ я вижу 4-е окошка. Если там 4-е фотокамеры, тогда вполне возможно что это чисто египетская доработка. Возможно существовали два варианта самолёта - советский и египетский, как Вы и предполагаете. Либо советский существовал только на бумаге, как возможная модификация - доработка. Либо был советский с 4-я АФА. Короче, всё только нужно выяснить


Итак, есть четыре окна, и возникает вопрос, для среднего является одной камерой или два.Существует относительно мало места из-за угла, под которым застроенное окошка

----------


## Кацперский

> Итак, есть четыре окна, и возникает вопрос, для среднего является одной камерой или два.Существует относительно мало места из-за угла, под которым застроенное окошка


Ага, и мне кажется, что не влезут там рядом два фотика, остальные два могут мешать, потому как они могли бы стоять вроде только под углом к окошкам, никак не в одной плоскости, тут места совсем нет. Поговорить бы с ребятами с АРЗ, чтоб сказали что да как)))

----------


## Transit

> Тогда покажите мне фотку МиГ-21РФ с фотокамерой для перспективной съёмки, а то я не вижу. Перспективная съёмка имеет смысл (небольшой правда) на ПМВ только при направлении снимающей камеры по полёту. В противном случае не получить чётких снимков


Если бы вы внимательно ознакомились с предложенной мной выше ссылкой, то заметили, что снимки фоторазведчиков "Хантер" были сделаны не только nose camera, но и starboard camera (т.е. направленной вбок). И эти снимки вполне приемлемого качества. Что получалось у египтян с ПМВ - смотрите на фото ниже, тут израильская САУ М-107 вполне узнаваема.

----------


## Кацперский

> Что получалось у египтян с ПМВ - смотрите на фото ниже, тут израильская САУ М-107 вполне узнаваема


Спорить не буду насчёт качества того конкретного снимка. Верю, что он подлинный. Знать бы параметры съёмки (V, H, выдержка). Об эффективности такой фоторазведки что-нибудь Вам известно? Есть в источниках?

----------


## CRC

В Польше самолеты версии,, М,, и,, МФ,, было общее обозначение, продукт,, 96A,,.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В Польше самолеты версии,, М,, и,, МФ,, было общее обозначение, продукт,, 96A,,.


Основное отличие МиГ-21МФ от МиГ-21М было именно в новом двигателе. В Польше этого отличия небыло!

----------


## CRC

Так, существенно в Польше версия,, МФ,, не был застроенный двигатель Р-13.
Ли в российских документах версия,, МФ,, с двигателем Р-11 носит назвэ,, продукт 96A,,?

----------


## RA3DCS

> в российских документах версия,, МФ,, с двигателем Р-11 носит назвэ,, продукт 96A,,?


У меня нет данных  по продукции МиГ-21М, МФ московского завода. Продукция МиГ-21МФ горьковского завода имела обозначение тип-63. Двигатель Р-11 для варианта "А" устанавливался по особому распоряжению!
Видимо по желанию заказчика.

----------


## CRC

То-то и есть, 20 самолетов производства завода в Горки носят в польских документах обозначение,, продукт 96 МФ,,. У этих самолетов были двигатели Р-11

----------


## RA3DCS

> То-то и есть, 20 самолетов производства завода в Горки носят в польских документах обозначение,, продукт 96 МФ,,. У этих самолетов были двигатели Р-11


В Польше все машины 72,73,74 годов тоже имели двигатель Р-11.

----------


## CRC

Это что все,, М и МФ,, имели Р-11 это мы знаем от всегда.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это что все,, М и МФ,, имели Р-11 это мы знаем от всегда.


Анджей, тогда в чем заключается Ваш вопрос?

----------


## CRC

> Анджей, тогда в чем заключается Ваш вопрос?


Чем рузнилы себя самолеты,, 96 МФ,, производства завода в Горки от этот из Москвы? Мы опускаем систему доски .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Чем рузнилы себя самолеты,, 96 МФ,, производства завода в Горки от этот из Москвы? Мы опускаем систему доски .


В СССР почти не было МиГ-21МФ. У Вас были самолеты обоих заводов, Вам лучше знать их отличия. Если найдете перечень комплектующих изделий можно сравнить с перечнем горьковского завода.

----------


## CRC

Горковске,, МФ,, были аппараты АФА-39 застроенные в корпусе, не известно ли имели залюзье ли тезисов прозрачные панели для объективов и были лишены многих люков достэпу. были это военные версии.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Горковске,, МФ,, были аппараты АФА-39 застроенные в корпусе, не известно ли имели залюзье ли тезисов прозрачные панели для объективов и были лишены многих люков достэпу. были это военные версии.


Что то я ничего не понял!

----------


## CRC

Cамолетy с завода в Горький имели встроенные в корпусе аппараты АФА-39.Что ли как в других самолетах напр. Су-7, Су-20 были это раздвижное жалюзье ,ли окошка ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cамолетy с завода в Горький имели встроенные в корпусе аппараты АФА-39.Что ли как в других самолетах напр. Су-7, Су-20 были это раздвижное жалюзье ,ли окошка ?


Разве в польше МФ имели такие аппараты?

----------


## CRC

Только эти с завода в Горький .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Только эти с завода в Горький .


И где находился АФА-39?

----------


## CRC

Слишком нишей переднеи шасси

----------


## babcia131

> Слишком нишей переднеи шасси


Kакой-то чертеж-фото ?  :Biggrin: 
Я также слышал, что это была серия с возможность монтирования АФА-39, но я хочу, чтобы, наконец это увидеть :Confused:

----------


## CRC

на самолете не хватает многим панели доступа, установленная  радио Тип R-832M, И были имеют установки для SPS-141

----------


## babcia131

Но доступ к люку АФА-39 я думаю, что он был ?  :Smile:  А где ? 
 Вы имеете документы, какой-то чертеж-фото ? Есть только газетная статья ? :Confused:

----------


## CRC

Я разговаривал с автором этой статьи.Ради того - форум чтобы добраться к таким документам.

----------


## babcia131

> Я разговаривал с автором этой статьи.Ради того - форум чтобы добраться к таким документам.


Aвтор имеет эти документы ?
Я говорил с Старом Tехником-Он сказал, что АФА-39 был установлен в люк аккумулятора .
 В месте левой батареи [ правое должно быть для запуска ] ? Или же, в этом пункте ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Кацперский

В Варшаве в музее находится 96008113. Никаких фотоаппаратов на нём нету (у меня есть фото), также я не заметил "отсутствия многих люков" для подхода к агрегатам и оборудованию. А ведь это машина горьковского завода. Обозначения тип 63 в номере почему-то не употребляли.

----------


## CRC

А вы читали эту статью?

----------


## babcia131

Они читали,  читали  :Wink:  Я думал о фактах . Я также слышал о АФА-39 от Старого Tехника, но я хотел бы это видеть.
Aвтор статья имеет некоторые документы ? Показал, что только говорил ?

----------


## CRC

Что интересное Чехи которые также получили 20,, сивкув,,, пишут что никакой с этой 20 не был фабрично ,ни  через Чехов, приспособленный к застройке СПС-141, ничто об АФА-39, ни о недостатке люков.

----------


## babcia131

Мы говорим о чешском,или о нашиx "Другиx польскиx" МФ ?
Господин A.Gołąbek имеет какие-то  документы ?

----------


## CRC

Мы в этом отделе разговариваем о различных модификациях , интересуют нас серия 9600 и то что было описано через Gołąbka.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А ведь это машина горьковского завода. Обозначения тип 63 в номере почему-то не употребляли.


В номере не употребляли, но в чертежах и документах он постоянно присутствует.

----------


## Кацперский

Голомбек любитель сочинять - он польский Гордон.

----------


## babcia131

> Мы в этом отделе разговариваем о различных модификациях , интересуют нас серия 9600 и то что было описано через Gołąbka.


*Затем пожалуйста ответьте* -Господин A.Gołąbek имеет какие-то документы о нашиx MF и смонтированныx АФА-39, ли он знает столько, сколько он написал ?

----------


## CRC

> Голомбек любитель сочинять - он польский Гордон.


Я согласен с вами. С другой стороны это хорошо, что он  найти темы, и люди, которые расширения знание тех лет.

----------


## RA3DCS

Пересмотрел перечень готовых изделий устанавливаемых на самолет МиГ-21МФ тип-63, для вариантов исполнения ВВС, А, Б, Д и ВК. Никаких аппаратов АФА-39 не обнаружено!
Если они и монтировались, то уже дополнительно!

----------


## Кацперский

> Если они и монтировались, то уже дополнительно!


Именно про это слышал Юрек от старого АО-шника. Что была возможность установки на место АКБ № 2 (правой). На практике наверное этого не было никогда. По крайней мере у нас.

----------


## CRC

Вот в этом дело! Они были установлены?или была возможность ? Если  была возможность ,то документация должна быть на записи.

Александр, что за тип радиа в этом списке?

Германия в своих МиГ-21М использовали камеры АФА-39 и арматуры c МиГ-21Ф-13.Вся система построена на месте правого света посадки.
Место установки в наших МиГ-21МФ, в соответствии с правильной работы крышка камеры,  люк аккумуляторного отсека  пришлось изменить .Были  там раздвижное жалюзье ,ли окошка ?

----------


## babcia131

> Если они и монтировались, то уже дополнительно!


Саша - это были самолеты из серии 9600 c года 1974-1975. 3авод в Горьком.
Серийные номера:
96007399, ...7405, 7436, 7489, 7502, 7555, 7600, 7788, 8015, 8022, 8039, 8055, 8099, 8113, 8122, 8189,
Эти самолеты *по-видимому*  :Confused: имеют фотоапарат АФА-39 за передним  шасси.
Я слышал об этом b 1980 годe, cамолеты были всего четыре года , еще не были в I ремонте.Так что это не установлено в Польше.
Ищу контакт с Старом Tехником. :Smile: 




> Сообщение от *CRC*
> Вот в этом дело! Они были установлены?или была возможность ?


Aвтор статья писал явно :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




> был установлен


Я хотел бы увидеть  :Confused:

----------


## CRC

> Я хотел бы увидеть


Вы слышали о возможности того, автор что  были встроенный .

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, что за тип радиа в этом списке?
> ?



Если  «тип радиа» имеется в виду связная радиостанция. 
На вариант исполнения ВВС и А устанавливался Эвкалипт – СМУ, вариант исполнения Б и Д – РСИУ-5Г, для варианта ВК – РСИУ-5В.

----------


## CRC

Может быть построен пьедестал для AFA-39  такой же, как на Су-20?

----------


## CRC

Самолеты серии 9600 были  модифицированы в Польше ,для перевозки контейнеров фото-разведки c камерами АФА-39.

----------


## babcia131

> Самолеты серии 9600 были  модифицированы в Польше ,для перевозки контейнеров фото-разведки c камерами АФА-39.


Кто, где, когда модернизированные ?
Затем мы говорим о АФА-39 за передней голеней шасси, или о другой модернизации ? :Confused: 
Вы имеете в виду LAF  [Авиа-камеру b контейнеpe под крылом] ?

----------


## CRC

ГДР системы идентификации CLA-85, видео-Panasonic и АФА-39  Aufklärungscontainer für Foto- und Video-Aufzeichnungen http://www.vogl-dessau.de/container.htm

----------


## babcia131

Очень красивые фотографии :Cool: 
Cпасибо

----------


## lindr

Вот такое фото мне попалось сделанное в Камне на Оби

Вроде как зав. номер 8840007, что за зверь, кто знает?

----------


## FLOGGER

Номер действительно интересный, но мне кажется, вторая цифра "6", хотя, конечно, не факт, а первую вообще не разберу. Не спарка ли это? Что-то я тормозных щитков не вижу для одноместной машины.

----------


## lindr

Хм... если спарка тогда 6640007??, тип-66, 1964 год, Москва, серия 007, номер 16-20, "68" не катит, другой формат, но вот в чем проблема, я не слышал о МиГ-21У седьмой серии, я всегда считал что выпуск начался с 664000816, правда я год назад я считал, последняя серия МиГ-21У завода №30 51-я, потом нашлась 52-я, а вчера и 53-я.

----------


## Migarius

> Согласно египетским источникам (воспоминания ветерана 123-й авиационной бригады ВВС Египта ген.м-ра Мамдух Хишмата) окло 10 МиГ-21Р были получены египтом в 1969 году. Советские камеры в подвесном контейнере давали хороший результат при фотографировании с высоты не менее 500 м, в то время как все полеты над территорией противника приходилось выполнять в целях безопасности на предельно малых высотах, до 100 м. Поэтому было принято решение доработать самолеты английскими камерами фирмы "Винтен", дававшими хорошую картинку на расстоянии 25-и кратном высоте полета (т.е. со 100 м удавалось отснять поверхность на 2500 м всторону). Доработка осуществлялась местными инженерами установившими блок из четырех камер в обтекателе за нишей носовой опоры. 
> 
> Так что блок под фюзеляжем скорее всего доработка египтян, на основе которой, возможно, появилось что то похожее и в заводском исполнении. На фото один из МиГ-21РФ №8511 123-й бригады ВВС Египта после вынужденной посадки (не вышла левая опора шасси).
> 
> Вложение 50199


Если быть более точным, то сперва машину с установкой четырёх фотоаппаратов "Винтен" сделали в ОКБ МиГ (на базе типа 03). Египтяне с просьбой о создании самолёта-разведчика для работы на малых и предельно малых высотах (до 30 м) обратились в 1970 г. Его всесторонние испытания в ГК НИИ ВВС провели в 1971 г. И только после этого самолёт передали Египту. Далее свои МиГ-21РФ египтяне переделывали сами. У нас такой пепелац имел несколько другое название.

----------


## babcia131

> Далее свои МиГ-21РФ египтяне переделывали сами. У нас такой пепелац имел несколько другое название.


Какое название ? :Confused:

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Have a look at http://www.vayuaerospace.in/images1/...the_MiG-21.pdf

Also mentioned in this pdf file are upgraded Egypt AF MiG-21M 8324 and 8354.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Fencer

Кто скажет где этот МиГ-21 в Индии установлен в качестве памятника?Это МиГ-21ФЛ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это МиГ-21ФЛ?


МиГ-21ФЛ тип-76.

----------


## babcia131

Здравствуйте Саша  :Smile: 
МиГ-21ФЛ тип-76 -чем этот тип отличалась от МиГ-21ПФ ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Здравствуйте Саша 
> МиГ-21ФЛ тип-76 -чем этот тип отличалась от МиГ-21ПФ ?


РЛС Р-1Л, СРО-1 Lindr про их где-то рассказывал, найти не могу!

----------


## Fencer

> Кто скажет где этот МиГ-21 в Индии установлен в качестве памятника?Это МиГ-21ФЛ?


парк в Дэолали, южнее Нашик, шт. Махарашта. Реестр МиГ-21 - Страница 16 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## Fencer

Установлен в Качинском ВВАУЛ.Подскажите модификацию.

----------


## MAX

МиГ-21Ф-13.

----------


## lindr

> РЛС Р-1Л, СРО-1 Lindr про их где-то рассказывал, найти не могу!


И еще радиовысотомер присутствовал, их мало выпустили: в 1965, 8 штук из ПФ, сколько в 1964 не знаю

----------


## lindr

> https://www.flickr.com/photos/853120...n/photostream/


Нужно уточнить модификацию борта в коричневом окрасе, есть мнение что борт из Йемена.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нужно уточнить модификацию борта в коричневом окрасе, есть мнение что борт из Йемена.


МиГ-21М или МФ

----------


## CRC

Йеменские бис при реконструкции  FOTOGALERIJA: Ukrajinska ponuda osam zrakoplova MIG-21 BIS (Odessa)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Йеменские бис при реконструкции  FOTOGALERIJA: Ukrajinska ponuda osam zrakoplova MIG-21 BIS (Odessa)


Интересные снимки, жаль размерчик маловат.

----------


## lindr

> Йеменские бис при реконструкции FOTOGALERIJA: Ukrajinska ponuda osam zrakoplova MIG-21 BIS (Odessa)


Я имел ввиду* другие*  Йеменские МиГ-21бис 

75084823, 75084854, 75088439 - прибыли на ремонт во Львов в 1990-91 (реквизированы Украиной в 1998, дальнейшая судьба неизвестна)

75084846, 75088463 - прибыли на ремонт в Одессу в 1991 (судьба неизвестна)

Подробности тут  ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация.

По новым йеменским (экс-болгарским, алжирским, эфиопским) подробно написал тут: Реестр МиГ-21 на http://russianplanes.net




> МиГ-21М или МФ


Значит один из МиГ-21М, купленных у Египта на з/ч жаль бортовой смыт.

----------


## lindr

Фото кабин сирийских МиГ-21, захваченных боевиками.

Обратите внимание на шильдики :Rolleyes: 

Одно фото МиГ-21бис 2217

И два фото МиГ-21МФ 1543, машина 1976 года ГАЗ?

Вопрос к спецам по оборудованию, есть ли какие-нибудь отличия в оборудовании от известной конфигурации?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Одно фото МиГ-21бис 2217
> Вопрос к спецам по оборудованию, есть ли какие-нибудь отличия в оборудовании от известной конфигурации?


Судя по всему нет ракет Р-55.

----------


## lindr

Возникла интересная мысль: а какого типа все же самолет в Гатчине? Ведь в Вещево были и МиГ-21МТ, конечно шансов на то что установили МТ очень мало. В кабину не заглянуть, однако в 2013 году а памятник отщелкал. 

Можно-ли сказать, что либо по этим фото? Сравнивал расшивку крыла МиГ-21МТ вроде пошоже, расшивки  СМТ снизу у меня нет, вроде как мпомню, что ГАЗ и ММЗ отличались в частности расшивкой крыла на ПФ, ПФМ, другие версии толком не смотрел.

Загрузил 23 фото (разрешение 3072 на 2304) сюда valkovenalainen — альбом «Памятник в Гатчине» на Яндекс.Фотках, жмем на три точки для показа оригинала.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возникла интересная мысль: а какого типа все же самолет в Гатчине? .


МиГ-21СМТ.

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21СМТ.


"...Какие ваши доказательства?"  :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

> "...Какие ваши доказательства?"


Вы прям как я стали, доказательства нужны!
Хотя бы первое, что смотровые окна гидробака на МТ из стекла, а там лючки, которые были на более поздних СМТ В отличие от ранних на которых были тоже из стекла.
И еще на МТ есть лючок, которого нет на СМТ.

----------


## lindr

> Хотя бы первое, что смотровые окна гидробака на МТ из стекла, а там лючки, которые были на более поздних СМТ В отличие от ранних на которых были тоже из стекла.


А доработать, заменить в ходе эксплуатации не могли?




> И еще на МТ есть лючок, которого нет на СМТ.


Вот это существенно, где он расположен? Я вчера все глаза проглядел сравнивая этот снимок и МТ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я вчера все глаза проглядел сравнивая этот снимок и МТ.


А у вас есть снимки МТ в таком же ракурсе, как эти из Гатчины? 
Я, кстати, тоже недавно его повторно обснимал. Первый раз давно, у меня еще Зенит тогда был.

----------


## lindr

Антон Павлов снимал в 2007 на walkaround.airforce

----------


## babcia131

> А доработать, заменить в ходе эксплуатации не могли?
> 
> 
> 
> Вот это существенно, где он расположен? Я вчера все глаза проглядел сравнивая этот снимок и МТ.


Этот лючок ?


Используется для проверки уровня жидкости гидравлической системы ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А доработать, заменить в ходе эксплуатации не могли?
> Вот это существенно, где он расположен? Я вчера все глаза проглядел сравнивая этот снимок и МТ.


В Долгое Ледово машины попали из Вещево, на первых СМТ были точно такие лючки из стекла, но одного лючка на СМТ нет.

----------


## GK21

Летом этого года МиГ-21СМТ борт "59" в музее техники Задорожного, поступивший с Ходынки,  проходил реставрацию. Выцветший красочный слой, скрадывающий расшивку,  был удален и самолет предстал перед посетителями в натуральном металле. Для любителей пересчитать все лючки и заклепки, или детально поработать с расшивкой стендовой модели представилась хорошая возможность это сделать. Представленные ниже  фото были сделаны автором этих строк в конце июля.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Представленные ниже  фото были сделаны автором этих строк в конце июля.


Разрешение нужно получше и фоток побольше!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, момент для отсъема аппарата, конечно, отличный - все отмыто, все видно. Хотелось бы побольше снимков и с лучшим разрешением. Эх, жаль до Москвы далеко...
P.S. Задорожному - мое уважение и признательность.

----------


## радист

Один User из немецкого Flugzeugforum попросил меня, чтобы помогать ему идентифицировать самолёт МиГ-21, с которого в окрестности Алльштедт нашли крыло (левый и правый панель).
Вто, я и обращаюсь к специалистам в этом форуме
Имеется следужщие данные:
Крыло предположительно с МиГ-21Р (они летали в Алльштедте)
Панелы из серии 306, производство Октябрь и Ноябрь 1966
На панельях имеется №  Аггрегата 14 и 17 соответсвенно

Вопрос в том:
Можно утвердить, что самолёт был МиГ-21Р?
Можно определить сериный и тактический номер самолёта, принадлежность к полку?
Можно кое что сазать о судбе самолёта?

За ранее большое спасибо за помощ!

----------


## lindr

> Крыло предположительно с МиГ-21Р (они летали в Алльштедте)
>  Панелы из серии 306, производство Октябрь и Ноябрь 1966
>  На панельях имеется № Аггрегата 14 и 17 соответсвенно


*Нужны фотографии всех деталей с номерами.*

Многие номера на деталях не имеют никакого отношения к номеру самолета.

МиГ-21 имел всего около *21* серии. Конец 1966 года это где-то серия *03*.

----------


## радист

Вот снимки деталей. К сожалению, крыло ещё не вырыто из земли и не всё видно.

----------


## lindr

Вторая и третья - бирки частей, самолет был собран после этих дат, 1967?

А первая "*3-06-15*"может быть номером самолета, МиГ-21Р это изделие 03.

Тогда зав. номер *030СТ15*.

----------


## радист

> ...
>  МиГ-21Р это изделие 03.
> 
> Тогда зав. номер *030СТ15*.


Спасибо за ответ!
Как утверждаете, с зав. номером можно найидти дополнительные информации о судбе самолёта?

----------


## радист

> Тогда зав. номер *030СТ15*.


Можно уточнить зав. номер?
03 это изделие
06 ?
СТ ?
15 это серия

----------


## lindr

06 это СТ. - серия(01-21). 15 - номер(01-25).

С А М О Л Е Т Ч И К
0 1  2  3  4 5 6 7 8 9

030-изделие СТ- серия 15- номер.

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## RA3DCS

> 030-изделие


Обычно изделие на бирках не пишут! Только номер и серия

----------


## lindr

> Обычно изделие на бирках не пишут! Только номер и серия


На заводе №21 пишут, посмотрите фото МиГ-31.

http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...-cimg9955.jpg/

четко: 0187-05, сиречь 01-87-05.

Кроме того на деталях близкие к "15" номера.

Посмотрим может еще номера будут, пока по дате выпуска номер бьется, немного о 6-й серии:

030СТ12	Р	№21	06	12	1967	СССР		Вьетнам 921.FR сбит 05.10.87
030СТ22	Р	№21	06	22	1967	СССР		160-й УАП
030СТ23	Р	№21	06	23	1967	СССР		160-й УАП
030СТ24	Р	№21	06	24	1967	СССР		160-й УАП

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кроме того на деталях близкие к "15" номера.
> Посмотрим может еще номера будут, пока по дате выпуска номер бьется, немного о 6-й серии:


Скорее всего по этим цифрам можно определить только серию 06. А вот цифра 3 вызывает сомнение. На МиГ-21СМ и С имеется цифра 1 (103, 106)

----------


## RA3DCS

> . А вот цифра 3 вызывает сомнение. )


Хотя тут скорее всего правда! МиГ-21Р имел невзаимозаменяемую консоль крыла ( № чертежа 03-2000-00)  по сравнению с другими модификациями. Хотя где то читал, что на миг-21Р для перегона в ремонт ставили консоль от УМ! Может байки!

----------


## RA3DCS

Что еще нашёл: 
Подфюзеляжный держатель БДЗ-66-21Н на мод 95 с № 950609. 
Видим что,  МиГ-21С носителем ЯО не с первой машины был!

----------


## радист

@lindr, @RA3DCS
Большое спасибо за ответ!

----------


## AC

> Что еще нашёл: 
> Подфюзеляжный держатель БДЗ-66-21Н на мод 95 с № 950609. 
> Видим что,  МиГ-21С носителем ЯО не с первой машины был!


А №950609 это типа какая по счёту машина была?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А №950609 это типа какая по счёту машина была?


Неясно сколько их было в серии, если всего было выпущено около 145 шт. Встречается упоминание о № 950АЕ01 (95-15-01) - ресурсные испытания.

----------


## AC

> Неясно сколько их было в серии, если всего было выпущено около 145 шт. Встречается упоминание о № 950АЕ01 (95-15-01) - ресурсные испытания.


Ну примерно хотя бы можно сказать?.. И еще: а какого года выпуска был этот №950609?

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-21Р имел невзаимозаменяемую консоль крыла ( № чертежа 03-200-00)  по сравнению с другими модификациями.


Саша, а можно выяснить на каких модификациях крыло имело одинаковые черт. номера? Ты хочешь сказать, что крыло мод. "Р" было единственным и неповторимым? Я спрашиваю безо всякого подвоха, просто раньше в голову это не приходило.

----------


## lindr

> Ты хочешь сказать, что крыло мод. "Р" было единственным и неповторимым?


ЕМНИП у МиГ-21Р два пилона по топливо и два под все остальное.

А у МиГ-21С уже четыре полноценных. Самое интересное китайцы так-же последовательно шли варианты F-7(J-7) под 4 полноценных пилона появились очень поздно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну примерно хотя бы можно сказать?.. И еще: а какого года выпуска был этот №950609?


На этот вопрос наверно мог бы ответить один человек! Но он молчит как "партизан"

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а можно выяснить на каких модификациях крыло имело одинаковые черт. номера? Ты хочешь сказать, что крыло мод. "Р" было единственным и неповторимым? .


Валера, совершенно верно! 
Консоль крыла ч.н. 76-2000-5000  тип 76, 94. Руководствоваться бюллетенем № 08109823 (21-688Р)
03-2000-00 тип 94Р
95-2000-00  тип 95, 15, 50, 75.
Агрегаты взаимозаменяемы, однако при их замене необходимо выполнить определенные подгоночно регулировочные работы, не требующие использования сложного оборудования и специального инструмента.

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Саша, спасибо. Никогда не задумывался над этим. 
Саша, а у тебя только черт. номера? А изображений самих крыльев (я даже не имею в виду чертеж или что-то подобное) нет? Просто хотел уточнить вот что: знаешь, есть крыло, чаще я его видел у "братьев", чем у нас, где сверху есть такой длинный, как бы овальный лючок. Уже как-то об этом говорили, Радек еще тоже прокомментировал. Вот и хотел выяснить про него. Позже выложу фото, если не понятно. Сейчас некогда.

----------


## RA3DCS

> чем у нас, где сверху есть такой длинный, как бы овальный лючок. .


Валера, я понял про что речь!
Это крыло московского завода оно отличалось. У меня есть чертеж крыла 95-2000-00 там этого нет  (там два файла размером по 13МБ) тут не показать!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, а на почту можешь сбросить? FISHBED3@YANDEX.RU

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, а на почту можешь сбросить?


Валера, Отправил!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, все дошло, спасибо огромное!

----------


## GK21

> Валера, я понял про что речь!
> Это крыло московского завода оно отличалось. У меня есть чертеж крыла 95-2000-00 там этого нет  (там два файла размером по 13МБ) тут не показать!


Саша, скажите пожалуйста, а такой длинный лючок присутствует на всех машинах московского завода?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, скажите пожалуйста, а такой длинный лючок присутствует на всех машинах московского завода?


По крайней мере мы его пока наблюдаем на машинах экспортной модификации. За исключением типа 63.

----------


## GK21

Спасибо Вам за информацию

----------


## радист

Ещё раз большое спасибо за ценные инфорамции о самолёте 030СТ15.
Вот ещё фотограия крыла данного самолёта. Надеюсь, что будут ещё сведения о судбе этой маштны.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ещё раз большое спасибо за ценные инфорамции о самолёте 030СТ15.


Вскрытые лючки с консоли подтверждают информацию о 15 номере машины? Мы же выяснили только номер серии!

----------


## lindr

Фото кабины МиГ-21ПФМ Афганистана.

Хотелось бы определить если возможно комплектацию машины (хочу узнать это б/у или заказ).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фото кабины МиГ-21ПФМ Афганистана.
> 
> Хотелось бы определить если возможно комплектацию машины (хочу узнать это б/у или заказ).


Ест радиовысотомер и счетчик дальности. но не ИПЛ и соответственно Лазури! На проводах весит похоже пульт управления ГП-9

----------


## ПСП

Серийный номер этого МиГ-21МФ "Bunny Fighter"  известен ??? Или нет?

----------


## lindr

> Серийный номер этого МиГ-21МФ "Bunny Fighter"  известен ??? Или нет?


Известен. Это 964407, потерпел аварию 13 июля 1977, списан.

4407 (cn 964407) Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21MF Photo by P

----------


## lindr

Александр, для Вас есть работенка  :Smile: 

В Ливию прибыло пополнение МиГ-21, мы с Анди долго спорили, что за модификация, МФ или бис? На снимках Анди казалось, что крышка круглая, но теперь выложили новое ыидео, и вроде как она плоская, что скажете?

Видео тут https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrLitbTSP6k

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, для Вас есть работенка 
> 
> В Ливию прибыло пополнение МиГ-21, мы с Анди долго спорили, что за модификация, МФ или бис?


18 борт МиГ-21МФ!

----------


## GK21

Есть очень хороший признак, по которому очень легко визуально отличить "бис" от "МФ/СМ": на "МФ/СМ" зализ гаргрота в основании передней части киля довольно короткий, а на "бисах" он продолжается почти до обтекателя тормозного парашюта 
Это хорошо видно на чертежах и фото, в том числе и на этих сканах  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> 18 борт МиГ-21МФ!


Несомненно.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, вот фото, что ранее присылал Анди, борт 26, именно его мы ранее с ним обсуждали.

Получается, что Анди был прав и все три самолета (борта 18, 26, 27) прибыли из Египта.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-21 №33/№41 синий. МТ или СМТ???  Мишень на полигоне ВВС «Туганы» (Ленинградская обл.)  :        

Взято тут :  http://informationuniverse.ukrainian...et/t2016-topic

----------


## GThomson

> Вот такое фото мне попалось сделанное в Камне на Оби
> 
> Вроде как зав. номер 8840007, что за зверь, кто знает?


листая старые записи, увидел знакомые лица.
это не Камень-на-Оби!
это Славгород-Северный, стоянка 1аэ 59уап.
в 1-аэ было три московские спарки с нижним парашютом - 04 белая, 20 и 26 красные. 04 была камуфлированая! жуткий нанос нескольких слоёв зелёного цвета! это она! 20 и 26 были "голые".
колодки от вот этой 06! стояли рядом.
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
возле стойки персонаж в берете очень похож на инженера АЭ Зубрикова Ю.В., дело до его перевода в Новосибирск и до ремонта машины в Краснодаре - год 1985-86. 
в Каменюку, в 1988,  машину не передавали - старая.
машина  (04) именитая, из "космонафтского" полка на Чкаловской, в формуляре была запись об экипаже - забыл фамилию, но известный и уважаемый космонавт.
номер, конечно же 6640007**

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

The Moscow production run for the MiG-21F-13 was from 1962-1964.

The first known c/n is 0305, deliverd 24APR63 (Finnish AF).
The highest known c/n is 1721, deliverd 12OCT65 (Finnish AF)
Batch 16 was delivered to East Germany (c/n 1601-1621, MAY64-JUL64) and Yugoslavia (c/n 1622-1625, AUG64-OCT64). 
The first 10 aircraft of batch 17 were also delivered to Yugoslavia (1701-1710, OCT64-NOV64)
C/n 1720 was a replacement aircraft for Yugoslavia (s/n 22541) and delivered 12MAY66

Are c/n 1720 and 1721 former SovAF aircraft (have in mind that the production run was finished in 1964)?


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Первые Ф-13 в Москве были изготовлены октябре 1962.

Первая партия использовалась для обучения курсантов иностранцев и переучивания летчиков, потом 6 машин в январе 1963 года доставлены в Индию.

----------


## Mig

> Первые Ф-13 были изготовлены октябре 1962.
> Первая партия использовалась для обучения курсантов, потом 6 машин в январе 1963 года доставлены в Индию.


?!?!?!?! 
МиГ-21Ф-13 строились СЕРИЙНО на заводе № 21 в 1960-1962 годах. На ЭКСПОРТ эту модификацию завод "Знамя труда" строил в 1962-1965 годах

----------


## lindr

> Первые Ф-13 были изготовлены октябре 1962.


Я имел ввиду Завод "Знамя Труда" Москва.

----------


## mrdetonator

добрый вечер друзья, у нас на форуме идёт спор по типовым технологиям среднего и капитального ремонта МиГ-21У(всех типов МиГ-21). Коллеги предлагают что для защиты герметичности крыльевых баков, нанесли резиновую краску с наружной стороны верхной и нижной панели крыльевых баков. Есть ли у вас опыт, какой тип резиновой краски был использован???

----------


## GThomson

У-30МЭС-5 и УТ-32 
стр.7 http://viam.ru/public/files/2004/2004-204164.pdf

----------


## mrdetonator

> У-30МЭС-5 и УТ-32 
> стр.7 http://viam.ru/public/files/2004/2004-204164.pdf


Для инстукции по ремонту Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7 *проведение герметизации баков-кессонов крыла самолета произошло только с внутренной стороны!!*. Использовались герметики марки У-30. Мой вопрос, если ли была в том числе технология герметизации баков-кессонов крыла Миг-21 и по наружной стороне?

спасибо

----------


## RA3DCS

> Для инстукции по ремонту Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7 *проведение герметизации баков-кессонов крыла самолета произошло только с внутренной стороны!!*.


Ремонт самолетов Е-6, Е-6Т, Е-7, Е-7СПС и Е-7С.
Технология устранения течи по заклепочным и болтовым соединениям.
При обнаружении течи по заклепочным и болтовым соединениям верхней и нижней панелей в баковых отсеках крыла ремонт произвести со стороны внешней поверхности отсека в следующей последовательности:
А: зачистить негерметичное место…………..
Б: дважды обезжирить ……….
В: нанести ровный тонкий слой клея ВК-9 толщиной 0,4-0,6 мм. При помощи специальных лопаток с перекрытием на 20 мм по периметру;
Г: просушить первый слой клея горячим воздухом……
Д: нанести второй слой клея ВК-9 толщиной 1,5-2,0 мм;
И так далее!!!

----------


## mrdetonator

Здравствуйте Александр, у меня инструкция по ремонту самолетов Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7, но информация по клейю ВК-9 вполне отсутствует. Очевидно это ранние издание, потому что течь по заклепкам крепления стрингеров и нервюр крыльевых баков устраняется путем дополнительной герметизации через вырезанный люк с помощью герметика У30М *на подслое клея К-50*(предшественник ВК-9 ???).
Единичные (до 4-рех) заклепки или болты с течью устраняются только путем внешней герметизации установкой шайб. смотрите картину и прочитайте пожалуйста ещё раз инструкцию если использование клея ВК-9 со спецшайбами одновременно??? 
*Тепер вопрос, если написано в вашей инструкции, что для устранения течи крыльевых баков нужно покрыть клеем ВК-9 совсем целую наружную обшивку кессон-бака крыла?* 

спасибо за ответ

----------


## mrdetonator

Если так выглядела обшивка баков по ремонте и внешней герметизации помощью клеев или есть ли то только грунтовка АЛГ-1(АК-070) желто-коричневого цвета без слоя лака с алюминиевой пудры ???

----------


## RA3DCS

> Здравствуйте Александр, у меня инструкция по ремонту самолетов Е-6, Е-6Т и Е-7, но информация по клейю ВК-9 вполне отсутствует.


Здравствуйте Мартин! У Вас видимо книга 5 из руководства по ремонту изданное в 10 книгах.
Затем вышло дополнение книга 11 состоящее из 6 частей. Из первой части я привел выше технологию ремонта крыльевых баков. Технология устранения течи в районе стрингеров там описана другим способом и снова с клеем ВК-9. 




> *Тепер вопрос, если написано в вашей инструкции, что для устранения течи крыльевых баков нужно покрыть клеем ВК-9 совсем целую наружную обшивку кессон-бака крыла?*


Такого там конечно не написано, что нужно покрывать всю поверхность кессон-бака крыла если там даже нет течи топлива. Однако технология ремонта могла со временем меняться. Кроме того как я полагаю конструкция крыльев московского и горьковского завода несколько отличалась.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Здравствуйте Мартин! У Вас видимо книга 5 из руководства по ремонту изданное в 10 книгах.
> Затем вышло дополнение книга 11 состоящее из 6 частей. Из первой части я привел выше технологию ремонта крыльевых баков. Технология устранения течи в районе стрингеров там описана другим способом и снова с клеем ВК-9. 
> 
> 
> 
> Такого там конечно не написано, что нужно покрывать всю поверхность кессон-бака крыла если там даже нет течи топлива. Однако технология ремонта могла со временем меняться. Кроме того как я полагаю конструкция крыльев московского и горьковского завода несколько отличалась.


Благодарю за объяснение Александр, подскажите пожалуйста еще как красили обшивку баков по ремонте, по устранении течи с помощью ВК-9, что написано во вашем руководстве??? Посмотрите здесь друг из Венгрии Габор выложил несколько кадров по этой теме, внешней герметизации поверхности баков.
Diskusní fórum modelářů • Zobrazit téma - MiG 21 - vše o Fishbedu , nejen o Eduardu

у нас в Чехословакии(АРЗ ЛОК Прага) делали по другому, методом их внутреннего полива герметиком У-30М на специальном поворотном гидростенде(на картинке).

----------


## RA3DCS

> подскажите пожалуйста еще как красили обшивку баков по ремонте, по устранении течи с помощью ВК-9, что написано во вашем руководстве???


Данных о покраске в этой книге нет.

----------


## Fencer

Источник Реестр МиГ-21 | Страница 9 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Что за модификация МиГ-21?

----------


## babcia131

МиГ-21ПФ ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Больше всего похож на ПФ, но смущает какой-то кронштейн на брюхе.

----------


## Юрьич

Да и гребешки под взлётными створками.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да и гребешки под взлётными створками.


Это-то, как раз, редко, но бывает. Непонятно назначение кронштейна, если это он. Но, все же это ПФ - виден узел выдвижного закрылка у элерона.

----------


## babcia131

> Больше всего похож на ПФ, но смущает какой-то кронштейн на брюхе.


Крепление континера ГП-9 ? Это фото ПФМ.[ Я думаю, что на ПФ так же ]

----------


## FLOGGER

> Крепление континера ГП-9 ? Это фото ПФМ.[ Я думаю, что на ПФ так же ]


Вот это-то и смущает. Не слышал я про ГП-9 на ПФе. На ПФМ, ФЛ - да, ставят ГП-9. Есть еще ПФМ тип 76. Он с виду такой же, как ПФ. Но насчет ГП-9 я не в курсе - ставят или нет.

----------


## babcia131

Я не уверен -21ПФ + ГП-9 ? ? ?

----------


## FLOGGER

По этому снимку нельзя сказать ПФ это или ПФМ.

----------


## CRC

Изображенный здесь 761901 с 1 PLM Минской Мазовецкий. Все Польский МиГ-21 ПФ были адаптированы к гондоле ГП-9

----------


## FLOGGER

> Все Польский МиГ-21 ПФ были адаптированы к гондоле ГП-9


Спасибо, не знал.

----------


## babcia131

> По этому снимку нельзя сказать ПФ это или ПФМ.


Ну, как ? Кабина открывается в верх, польские техники - это может быть только 21ПФ.

*CRC* - адаптацией сделали в Польше , ли в этом варианте доставлен к нам ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну, как ? Кабина открывается в верх, польские техники - это может быть только 21ПФ.


Во-первых, я не знаю, чей это самолет и чьи техники. А, во-вторых, на ранних ПФМах фонарь тоже открывался так же.
P.S. О! Юбилейный 4000-й пост!

----------


## babcia131

В Польше, не было ранних ПФМ.Tехникob я признал.  :Smile:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Подскажите что за модификация МиГ-21?

----------


## Jean-Philippe

МиГ-21бис.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Большое спасибо уважаемый Jean-Philippe.А можно мне,как абсолютно тупому и несведущему в этом вопросе человеку,получить от вас более развернутый ответ.На что обратить внимание?
И заодно дубль два.Подскажите что за модификация МиГ-21?

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Это МиГ-21МФ. 

Я не русский.

----------


## AndyK

> МиГ-21бис.


По обечайке воздухозаборника похоже на СМТ (с малым баком)

----------


## AndyK

> Это МиГ-21МФ.


Нет, это Миг-21СМ

----------


## GK21

На первых трех фото - вероятнее всего МиГ-21бис, а на следующих - МиГ-21МФ/СМ. Обращать внимание в данном случае следует прежде всего на форму, объем и длину гаргрота: на "бис" он заметно объемнее и доходит в основании киля почти до обтекателя тормозного парашюта, на МТ и СМТ с большим баком - он практически переходит в этот обтекатель.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Спасибо большое уважаемый GK21.Задам вопрос здесь и продублирую в теме ВВС Азербайджана.
1.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты откуда эти МиГи у Азербайджана? 
2.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты были ли МиГи на аэр.Далляр на момент вывода войск СНГ в 1992 году?
3.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты кто на Украине эксплуатировал МиГ-21СМ в 1991-92 году?
4.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты кто в Узбекистане эксплуатировал МиГ-21бис в 1991-92 году?

----------


## RA3DCS

> 1.Не знают ли уважаемые эксперты откуда эти МиГи у Азербайджана? 
> ?


Не в качестве эксперта, а просто интересуюсь историей МиГ-21.
По одним данным Азербайджан в 92 году приобрел несколько МиГ-21 в Грузии, по другим данным три самолета в Чугуеве.  Три МиГ-21 было сбито во время Карабахской войны.
Есть такая таблица, но насколько она верна ???????

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обращать внимание в данном случае следует прежде всего на форму, объем и длину гаргрота: на "бис" он заметно объемнее и доходит в основании киля почти до обтекателя тормозного парашюта, .


В случае с МиГ-21СМТ с 22 серии обращать внимание нужно еще на обечайку воздухозаборника, как справедливо заметил Андрей (AndyK).

----------


## lindr

> По одним данным Азербайджан в 92 году приобрел несколько МиГ-21 в Грузии, по другим данным три самолета в Чугуеве.


В Чугуеве как раз порезали много СМ в середине 90-х, достоверно известны 17 зав.номеров. Бортовые трехзначные.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> В случае с МиГ-21СМТ с 22 серии обращать внимание нужно еще на обечайку воздухозаборника, как справедливо заметил Андрей (AndyK).


Так МиГ-21БИС на фото или СМТ?



> По одним данным Азербайджан в 92 году приобрел несколько МиГ-21 в Грузии, по другим данным три самолета в Чугуеве. Три МиГ-21 было сбито во время Карабахской войны.Есть такая таблица, но насколько она верна ???????


1.У Грузии это у кого и где?
2.Кого приобретали?МиГ-21БИС(СМТ)?МиГ-21СМ?
3.В Далляре, на момент оставления, МиГ-21 были?
Касательно 1992 года верна...с учетом потерь.




> В Чугуеве как раз порезали много СМ в середине 90-х, достоверно известны 17 зав.номеров.


1.В Чугуеве строго СМ были или БИСы(СМТ) то же?
2.У кого в ТурКВО (Узбекистан) были БИСы(СМТ)?
3.Есть ли данные о Чирчикском АРЗ на июнь 1992 года.Стояли ли там БИСы(СМТ)?Откуда они туда прибыли?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lindr

В Чирчике на рембазе было фото позднего СМТ, ошибочно был подписан как бис.

Знаю только про СМ и спарки в Чугуеве.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> В Чирчике на рембазе было фото позднего СМТ, ошибочно был подписан как бис.


Фото от 1992 года?
А можно посмотреть?
Дело в том,что азербайджанская сторона утверждает-МиГи (пара) были приобретёны в Узбекистане,на "Ташкентском авиазаводе".
Фото музейного МиГа сопровождается подписью что этот самолет участвовал в БД.
Чьи МиГи могли стоять на АРЗ?

----------


## Юрьич

> Не в качестве эксперта, а просто интересуюсь историей МиГ-21.
> По одним данным Азербайджан в 92 году приобрел несколько МиГ-21 в Грузии, по другим данным три самолета в Чугуеве.  Три МиГ-21 было сбито во время Карабахской войны.
> Есть такая таблица, но насколько она верна ???????


Про Чугуев ничего не скажу, а про Грузию и Чирчик как ни странно обе версии имеют право на жизнь.Расскажу такую байку: в начале 90х в одном малозаметном городке "N" появились некие смуглолицые штатские личности , одетые в легенькие осенние пальтеца и без шапок, хотя на улице было наверно 15-20 со знаком "-". Сопровождали их представители комсостава, майор "К...о"  сводил на стоянку, они посидели в кабине, потом  лётному составу было предложено пообщаться с  "гостями" поближе, но желающих не нашлось. Территориально на тот момент часть была в 73ВА (отсюда и Чирчик). Как и когда всё переправили - не знаю и врать не буду, но через некоторое время вдруг начальник ЦАО (грузин по национальности) вдруг пропал и всплыл в Грузии Замом главкома ВВС, а злые языки нашептали, что у сбитого (сбитых?) самолётов в районе Карабаха номера знакомые оказались.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так МиГ-21БИС на фото или СМТ?
> .


То, что на фото #841 Это СМТ!

----------


## AndyK

Вот и я такого же мнения

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Про Чугуев ничего не скажу, а про Грузию и Чирчик как ни странно обе версии имеют право на жизнь.


Раз уж начали рассказывать истории.Версию о покупке 2-х МиГ-21 рассказал один бывший директор текстильной фабрики в городе "N",у которого было немножко денег чтобы купить эти самолеты.Рассказал, разумеется ,не мне,а одному хорошему человеку,который и поведал ея широкой общественности.В рассказе фигурировали также фамилии летчиков,которые взяли на себя нелегкий труд перегнать самолеты....не фигурировали только подробности которые помогли бы точно определить кто взят и откуда.

Потому и спрашивал. У кого в ТурКВО МиГ-21СМТ были?

----------


## Mig

> Дело в том,что азербайджанская сторона утверждает-МиГи (пара) были приобретёны в Узбекистане,на "Ташкентском авиазаводе".
> Фото музейного МиГа сопровождается подписью что этот самолет участвовал в БД.
> Чьи МиГи могли стоять на АРЗ?


*ЕМНИП в Ташкенте не было АРЗ, принадлежащего МО. АРЗ 234 принадлежал ГА.
 "Ташкентское авиационное производственное объединение имени В. П. Чкалова" никогда не строило МиГи. С 1973 года и до своего конца ТАПОиЧ выпускал Ил-76, не считая отдельных попыток с Ил-114 и Ил-78.*

----------


## Юрьич

> Потому и спрашивал. У кого в ТурКВО МиГ-21СМТ были?


Эмба. АРЗ был не в Ташкенте, а в Чирчике.  А к байке прислушайся, байка правильная.

----------


## Юрьич

> В Чирчике на рембазе было фото позднего СМТ, ошибочно был подписан как бис.
> 
> .


Последние БИСы с ремонта в Чирчике забирали году в 94-95м.

----------


## AndyK

> *ЕМНИП в Ташкенте не было АРЗ, принадлежащего МО. АРЗ 234 принадлежал ГА.
>  "Ташкентское авиационное производственное объединение имени В. П. Чкалова" никогда не строило МиГи. С 1973 года и до своего конца ТАПОиЧ выпускал Ил-76, не считая отдельных попыток с Ил-114 и Ил-78.*


До июля 2009 года (с какого времени вопрос) Чирчикский з-д являлся дочерним предприятием Ташкентского АПО и именовался - ДП ГАО "ТАПОиЧ" "ЧАРМЗ" (Чирчикский авиационный ремонтно-механический завод), после чего был реорганизован в Государственное предприятие "Чирчикский авиационный ремонтный завод" (ГП "ЧАРЗ").

----------


## GK21

> В случае с МиГ-21СМТ с 22 серии обращать внимание нужно еще на обечайку воздухозаборника, как справедливо заметил Андрей (AndyK).


На что именно в обечайке воздухозаборника следует обращать вниманме? Эти различия  определимы визуально, в том числе на данных фото?

----------


## lindr

> Фото от 1992 года?
>  А можно посмотреть?


нет 80-е К сожалению не могу найти фото, машина 50032746, номер 32746 нанесен на носу.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

у меня есть такое.дату не знаю.



> Чирчикский АРЗ.Цех №1, участок сборки и отработки Миг-21 на старой территории.

----------


## lindr

Если говорить украинских машинах, то есть такое hi-res фото, думаю это МиГ-21СМ.

На киле почти читается зав. номер СТ03?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Если говорить об украинских машинах то проще всего искать №17.Говорят,что весь декор на нем был нанесен на родине.В Азербайджан он уже пришел таким.

----------


## lindr

Кстати, что за герб? Похож на Дрезден, но не то.

Есть есть спецы по геральдике?

----------


## AndyK

> Кстати, что за герб?


Фантазия на немецкую тему. Подобный геральдический лев имеется на гербах таких городов как Лепциг и Дрезден. На эмблеме он в упрощенном виде, а правая часть щита выкрашена в цвета флага Украины. Кто-то из техников с-та скорее всего служил в Германии.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Черно-белая вставка на коллаже это борт ХВВАУЛ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На что именно в обечайке воздухозаборника следует обращать вниманме? Эти различия  определимы визуально, в том числе на данных фото?


Да, определимы, особенно, если о них знать. Форма в\з БИСа отличается немного от остальных. Т. к. увеличен диаметр в\з до 90 см и  немного укорочена обечайка. Из-за этого на виде сбоку опять же, если  знать, будут видны отличия. Я тоже думаю, что это СМТ с малым баком.

----------


## GK21

> Да, определимы, особенно, если о них знать. Форма в\з БИСа отличается немного от остальных. Т. к. увеличен диаметр в\з до 90 см и  немного укорочена обечайка. Из-за этого на виде сбоку опять же, если  знать, будут видны отличия. Я тоже думаю, что это СМТ с малым баком.


Спасибо Вам большое за консультацию. Надо полагать, что разницу в ширине обечайки и диаметре входного отверстия воздухозаборника, которая  составляет всего 3-4 см и которую приходится оценивать  ВИЗУАЛЬНО при сравнении фотографий с* изд."50", "50бис" и "75"(* * с одинаковыми гаргротами* *под бак в 530 литров),* проще и надежнее определить на фото непокрашенных машин, сделанных в удобном ракурсе и в хорошем разрешении ))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Насчет богато декорированного "украинского" СМ.На сайте ХВВАУЛ есть такое фото.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....проще и надежнее определить на фото непокрашенных машин, сделанных в удобном ракурсе и в хорошем разрешении ))


Конечно проще! Только не всегда такие фото бывают доступны!

----------


## AndyK

*GK21*

Много лет назад подробно эти вопросы обсуждали на форуме  :Smile:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> В Чугуеве как раз порезали много СМ в середине 90-х, достоверно известны 17 зав.номеров. Бортовые трехзначные.


Про этот что нибудь известно?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

И может известна судьба вот этого?

----------


## lindr

> Про этот что нибудь известно?


71, 73 и 38 порезали в 95-м

----------


## FLOGGER

> Много лет назад подробно эти вопросы обсуждали на форуме


Да, на Скале, по-моему.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Конечно проще! Только не всегда такие фото бывают доступны!


Я бы сказал больше: фото неокрашенных 21-х, т. е., *до* нанесения какого-либо ЛКП нет вообще. Есть снимки 21-го из Чехии, по-моему, где его смывали для нанесения нормального ЛКП в каком-то музее. По-моему, еще у китайцев было что-то подобное. Но не более. Да и ракурс, действительно, нужен особый. И, все же, как я уже писал, нужно об этом *знать.* Я, например, до этих открытий, при всей моей любви к 21-м, никогда не видел на фото этой разницы в в\з. Что бис, что СМТ - все едино (в смысле в\з).

----------


## GK21

> *GK21*
> 
> Много лет назад подробно эти вопросы обсуждали на форуме 
> 
> Вложение 68835


О разнице в диаметрах входного отверстия воздухозаборника слышал, но рискну повториться, что вряд ли этот параметр оценим на фото, сделанных в ракурсе и издалека (87-90 см - без рулетки тут явно не обойтись)  )). На ширину обечайки, в самом деле, не обращал внимания, хотя эта деталь более заметная. Ну а антенны РСБН под воздухозаборником присутствовали не на всех "бис", так что это признак ненадежный (в Кубинке такие самолеты появились в 1975 г.) 
Пользуясь случаем, хотелось бы уточнить еще один момент: помнится, что не на всех СМ ставились перископы на фонаре - так ли это?. МФ без перископа видеть не приходилось

----------


## AndyK

> Да, на Скале, по-моему.


Тут




> Я бы сказал больше: фото неокрашенных 21-х, т. е., до нанесения какого-либо ЛКП нет вообще.


Имелось в виду некамуфлированных  :Smile:

----------


## AndyK

> О разнице в диаметрах входного отверстия воздухозаборника слышал, но рискну повториться, что вряд ли этот параметр оценим на фото, сделанных в ракурсе и издалека (87-90 см - без рулетки тут явно не обойтись)  )). На ширину обечайки, в самом деле, не обращал внимания, хотя эта деталь более заметная


Разумеется разница в диаметрах на глаз неразличима  :Smile:  Речь шла о различиях в форме обечаек

----------


## BETEPAH

> В Чугуеве как раз порезали много СМ в середине 90-х, достоверно известны 17 зав.номеров. Бортовые трехзначные.


МиГ-21СМ из Купянска потом в 90-х в Чугуеве были? Или это разные борта? Интересует этот вопрос, подскажите.
Как минимум несколько СМ из тех краёв сохранились как памятники. Один в Коротиче Харьковской обл. с номером 127 (ранее был в училище Харькове), один в Луганске (в своё время была возможность посмотреть на него вблизи. Под краской просматривались "глаза" и смутно несколько номеров, в том числе возможно и трёхзначный 111), один в пос. Коломак Харьковской обл. с номером 41 и "глазами", и ещё один в Миргороде, но за него не знаю.

----------


## GK21

> Я бы сказал больше: фото неокрашенных 21-х, т. е., *до* нанесения какого-либо ЛКП нет вообще. Есть снимки 21-го из Чехии, по-моему, где его смывали для нанесения нормального ЛКП в каком-то музее. По-моему, еще у китайцев было что-то подобное. Но не более. Да и ракурс, действительно, нужен особый. И, все же, как я уже писал, нужно об этом *знать.* Я, например, до этих открытий, при всей моей любви к 21-м, никогда не видел на фото этой разницы в в\з. Что бис, что СМТ - все едино (в смысле в\з).


Вот еще пара фото в эту "копилку", сделанных , так сказать, в удобном ракурсе в музее техники В. Задорожного. На них носовая часть *МиГ-21СМТ (б/н "59", бывший Ходынский),* . В это время данный экземпляр проходил реставрацию и находился без всякого ЛКП в редком полностью "смытом" состоянии :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21СМ из Купянска потом в 90-х в Чугуеве были? Или это разные борта? Интересует этот вопрос, подскажите.


Вот что есть по СМ из Чугуева

150СО12	СМ	№21	03	12		СССР	203	Чугуев
150СО14	СМ	№21	03	14		СССР	199	Чугуев
150СО15	СМ	№21	03	15		СССР	85	Чугуев
150СЛ01	СМ	№21	04	01		СССР	127	Украина, Харьков
150СЛ05	СМ	№21	04	05		СССР	87	Чугуев
150СЕ04	СМ	№21	05	04		СССР	127	Чугуев
150СЕ10	СМ	№21	05	10		СССР	53	Чугуев
150СЕ13	СМ	№21	05	13		СССР	41	Украина ХВВВАУЛ, Коломак
150СЕ19	СМ	№21	05	19		СССР	77	Чугуев
150СЕ25	СМ	№21	05	25		СССР	71	Чугуев
150СТ16	СМ	№21	06	16		СССР	73	Чугуев
150СЧ05	СМ	№21	07	05		СССР	91	Чугуев
150СЧ17	СМ	№21	07	17		СССР	01	Украина Луганск
150СИ02	СМ	№21	08	02		СССР	81	Чугуев
150СИ11	СМ	№21	08	11		СССР	15	Чугуев
150АА01	СМ	№21	11	01		СССР	117	Чугуев
150АМ01	СМ	№21	12	01		СССР	171	Чугуев
150АЕ13	СМ	№21	15	13		СССР	107	Чугуев
150АЕ21	СМ	№21	15	21		СССР	05	Чугуев
150АЕ22	СМ	№21	15	22		СССР	03	Чугуев

----------


## FLOGGER

> находился без всякого ЛКП в редком полностью "смытом" состоянии


Вот! Вот такие фото я и люблю! Там, где самолет безо всяких "прикрас". Голое железо. Там и клепка видна, и лючки всякие, и расшивка, и прочие мелочи. С огромным интересом и удовольствием отснял бы его (смытого). Снимал я его еще на Ходынке, в той дурацкой окраске. Жаль, не попался мне он "лысым".
P.S. Но в этих снимках мы видим стандартный в\з. Да и ракурс чуть-чуть нужен другой, т. е., на мой взгляд, *строго сбоку.* Тогда, может быть, мы увидим разницу в в\з с бис' ом.

----------


## BETEPAH

> Вот что есть по СМ из Чугуева


Это всё замечательно. :Biggrin:  Вопрос в том, эти борта до Чугуева служили в Купянске?

----------


## RA3DCS

> так сказать, в удобном ракурсе в музее техники В. Задорожного. На них носовая часть *МиГ-21СМТ (б/н "59", бывший Ходынский),*


Ходынский СМТ с БИС-ом не спутаешь. А вот СМТ в Боровой спутать можно! Если на обечайку не смотреть.

----------


## Mig

> Ходынский СМТ с БИС-ом не спутаешь.


Александр, а известна ли история этого борта ДО Ходынки?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, а известна ли история этого борта ДО Ходынки?


У меня нет таких данных!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Такая вот цитата.



> Номера на 21-х в Кюрдамире были синие

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Мне опять требуется помощь уважаемых экспертов.
Есть пара фотографий обломков азербайджанских самолетов сделанных во время визита баронессы Кокс в Нагорный Карабах.
Вот они.

Я никогда не приглядывался к ним считая что на фото обломки аскеранского Су-25.

Однако,удалось выяснить первоисточник фото-газета "Еркир" за 01.09.92 текст в которой гласит:"....обнаружены обломки двух азербайджанских самолетов *МиГ-21* и *МиГ-25*.Предполагается .что пилоты погибли..."
Уважаемый AndyK во фрагменте мотогондолы Су-25 не признал.
Отсюда вопрос.Фрагмент мотогондолы от МиГ-21 или МиГ-25?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## FLOGGER

Первый и третий снимки это Су-25, на втором я вообще ничего не пойму, не знаю, что это. Да  и, потом, в газетах сидят такие "спецы", что верить им никак нельзя без серьезных оснований.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Первый и третий снимки это Су-25, на втором я вообще ничего не пойму, не знаю, что это. Да  и, потом, в газетах сидят такие "спецы", что верить им никак нельзя без серьезных оснований.


То есть это кусок мотогондолы Су-25-го?

----------


## stream

> То есть это кусок мотогондолы Су-25-го?


Кок с Су-24

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Кок с Су-24


Вот так?

----------


## AndyK

Точно! Я все никак не мог понять, что же это напоминает

----------


## stream

Левый кок с междвигательной зашивкой и куском киля

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Получается Су-24МР Игорь Бородин - Юнусов Шабан 19/07/92...вроде больше некому.

----------


## AndyK

> ... и куском киля


Законцовка косая - больше на половину стабильника похоже

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Скрины азербайджанского музейного МиГа покрупнее.

----------


## stream

> Законцовка косая - больше на половину стабильника похоже


я про кок и "остатки" на нём))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Это всё замечательно. Вопрос в том, эти борта до Чугуева служили в Купянске?


такая цитата.



> На левом борту в р-не кабины подкрашено хаки, не в тон. Ярко бросалось в глаза. А так он действительно двухцветный. *Техники нас уверяли, что это бывшие Афганцы*. Объясняя наличием АКСУ в НАЗе. Это явный признак южных машин.

----------


## stream

а это киль Су-25, если фото из одной статьи, с комментариями к ним, то это сборная солянка

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> а это киль Су-25


Да.:) Просто фото Су-24-го обычно идут в серии этого аскеранского Су-25 (там порядка 3-4-х фотографий)...а тут обратили внимание на то,что снято в разное время года,нашлась статья которую иллюстрировали фотографии Су-24-го,дата...вот и присмотрелся к фото более внимательно.

----------


## AndyK

> _Объясняя наличием АКСУ в НАЗе._


Ну да, с АКСУ - явно не мирный НАЗ

----------


## FLOGGER

> Точно! Я все никак не мог понять, что же это напоминает


Вот и я так же. А тут еще киль от Су-25...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Скрины азербайджанского музейного МиГа покрупнее.


Ну вот и полные доказательства, что это СМТ!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну вот и полные доказательства, что это СМТ!


В общем как доп. подтверждение.Выходит музейный из той пары первых МиГов.



> МиГ-21СМ-8 ед.
> МиГ-21СМТ-2 ед.
> Боевые потери:
> МиГ-21СМ-3 ед.
> МиГ-21СМТ-1 ед.
> Небоевые:
> МиГ-21СМ-1 ед.
> *МиГ-21СМТ-списан в музей.*

----------


## Sarmatt

> Какое значение оборотов турбины должно быть при работе двигателя на чрезвычайном режиме?


Какое значение оборотов турбины должно быть при положении РУД на упоре СПС?

----------


## unclebu

Нашел вот в запасниках. Может кому интересно будет. Учебный аэродром КВВАИУ. Рекомендую обратить внимание на противопомпажные створки на воздухозаборнике

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, это известная машина, упоминалась она когда-то и фотография была в каком-то из авиажурналов, название забыл. Это она на базе БИСа? Интересно было бы узнать подробности испытаний.

----------


## An-Z

Сканируя негативы, нашёл плёнку с Жуковского, скорее всего 1992 год, есть там такой МиГ-21, что-то известно об этой машине?

----------


## Fencer

> Сканируя негативы, нашёл плёнку с Жуковского, скорее всего 1992 год, есть там такой МиГ-21, что-то известно об этой машине?


Здесь 21-93 или  МиГ-21БИС UPG. обсуждалось...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сканируя негативы, нашёл плёнку с Жуковского, скорее всего 1992 год, есть там такой МиГ-21, что-то известно об этой машине?


Это МиГ-21С который под МиГ-21-93 косил!

http://www.airforce.ru/content/mig-21/801-mig-21-93/

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо! Я помню, что обсуждение где то было, но найти не смог)) А кроме того, что он косил под 21-93 что то известно? Что за "корыто" у него за нишей носовой стойки?

----------


## lindr

Можно ли по этому фото определить тип двигателя?

----------


## vvferi

Я вижу здесь мои фотки. Помогу только указывай о чем хочеш знать!   Varga Ferenc из Венгрии

----------


## Fencer

> Я вижу здесь мои фотки. Помогу только указывай о чем хочеш знать!   Varga Ferenc из Венгрии


Об каких фотографиях речь?

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто знает, где стоит препарированный МИГ-21ПФ? В Германии где-то? Где именно? Зав. номер указывают как 761402. Готов согласиться, но смущает СПС-овский закрылок. Может, это не ПФ? А, может, просто крыло от СПС, но на самолете СПС нет и это действительно просто ПФ? Помню, вроде где-то обсуждалось это, этот вариант, но так с ходу не нашел.

----------


## OKA

> Кто знает, где стоит препарированный МИГ-21ПФ? В Германии где-то? Где именно? Зав. номер указывают как 761402. Готов согласиться, но смущает СПС-овский закрылок. Может, это не ПФ? А, может, просто крыло от СПС, но на самолете СПС нет и это действительно просто ПФ? Помню, вроде где-то обсуждалось это, этот вариант, но так с ходу не нашел.


https://ru-aviation.livejournal.com/3460159.html

Больше познавательных фото :

https://yadi.sk/a/EIcUkvUP3VXsMs

Ещё оттель и не только :

http://ruspotting.net/topic/3357-aviamuzei-evropy/

Там есть фото и других разных МиГов) И не только))

----------


## FLOGGER

Значит, Берлин-Гатов. Понятно, спасибо.
А по самолету-то как? Может быть, у него просто неродное крыло? Для ПФа 4 пилона - это перебор.

----------


## FLOGGER

Что-то я не нашел ветки про МИГ-21ПФ. Её действительно нет  или я её просто не нашел?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос: можно ли внешне отличить МИГ-21М (МА) от МФ?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вопрос: можно ли внешне отличить МИГ-21М (МА) от МФ?


Внешне по фото или в "живую"!

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ну, Саш, где же я их в "живую"-то увижу? На фото, конечно.
P.S. А насчет ветки про ПФ что скажешь?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да ну, Саш, где же я их в "живую"-то увижу? На фото, конечно.
> P.S. А насчет ветки про ПФ что скажешь?


Валера по фото проблематично! Да и в процессе эксплуатации все М стали МФ - ами. Двигатели менялись и перископы ставили. Как наши ПФС стали ПФМ-ами.
По ПФ ветки отдельной не было!

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, Саша, спасибо. А странно, что по ПФ ам не было ветки. Машина-то, этапная.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь может объяснить как в ГДР обозначались ПФы и ПФМы? Смотрю снимок 21-го №944 (хх1210)и вижу, что это, на мой взгляд, ПФ. Смотрю их реестр - там №944 идет как ПФМ. А ПФМ, по крайней мере у нас он ПФМ, идет как МИГ-21СПС. Вот это-то мне и непонятно. К сожалению в их реестре эти самолеты идут только с номерами серий, не указывается сам тип 76 или 94: например хх1402 (№950) или хх6709 (№441)

----------


## GK21

Поставляемые в ГДР наши МиГ-21ПФМ (изделие "94") обозначались там как МиГ-21СПС.

----------


## lindr

> Кто-нибудь может объяснить как в ГДР обозначались ПФы и ПФМы? Смотрю снимок 21-го №944 (хх1210)и вижу, что это, на мой взгляд, ПФ. Смотрю их реестр - там №944 идет как ПФМ. А ПФМ, по крайней мере у нас он ПФМ, идет как МИГ-21СПС. Вот это-то мне и непонятно. К сожалению в их реестре эти самолеты идут только с номерами серий, не указывается сам тип 76 или 94: например хх1402 (№950) или хх6709 (№441)


Потому что ПФМ был двух типов тип-76 и тип-94, поскольку сама модификация ПФМ это на 90% РЛС.  Поэтому в ГДР и выделяли ПФМ тип-94 как СПС.




> К сожалению в их реестре эти самолеты идут только с номерами серий, не указывается сам тип 76 или 94: например хх1402 (№950) или хх6709 (№441)


Их нельзя перепутать, если бы внимательно читали форум, еще года три назад четко запомнили, что на заводе №30 тип -94 пошел с 40-й серии. А ПФ(ПФМ-76) кончился на 20-й, ПФЛ 18-22, ФЛ: 21-39, 139

----------


## FLOGGER

*GK21* , *lindr*  спасибо большое, коллеги. Не думал, что немцы поменяют название типа. Читал, конечно, что у них есть названия, которые у нас не применяются: 66-600, 66-400, СПС-К, бис-Д -  забыл, наверное, про ту ветку. Про ПФМ тип76 я, конечно, знаю и помню, а вот номера серий я не запоминаю. 
 Еще раз спасибо. А то я уж думал, что я уже вовсе перестал отличать типы.

----------


## GK21

> *GK21* , *lindr*  спасибо большое, коллеги. Не думал, что немцы поменяют название типа. Читал, конечно, что у них есть названия, которые у нас не применяются: 66-600, 66-400, СПС-К, бис-Д -  забыл, наверное, про ту ветку. Про ПФМ тип76 я, конечно, знаю и помню, а вот номера серий я не запоминаю. 
>  Еще раз спасибо. А то я уж думал, что я уже вовсе перестал отличать типы.


Согласно ГДР-ским источникам проходивший у них под обозначением МиГ-21ПФМ ("Flugzeug-76") соответствовал нашему МИГ-21ПФ (изделие "76"), а упоминаемый Вами выше МиГ-21СПС-К ("Flugzeug-94-K") соответствовал МиГ-21ПФМА, оборудованному контейнером ГП-9 с пушкой ГШ-23.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Согласно ГДР-ским источникам проходивший у них под обозначением МиГ-21ПФМ ("Flugzeug-76") соответствовал нашему МИГ-21ПФ (изделие "76")


Вот это и было для меня неожиданным.



> упоминаемый Вами выше МиГ-21СПС-К ("Flugzeug-94-K") соответствовал МиГ-21ПФМА, оборудованному контейнером ГП-9 с пушкой ГШ-23.


То что "К" означает пушку я знаю. СПС - я сообразил, что это ПФМ, но раньше я думал, что СПС - это обозначения для журналов типа Flieger-Revue, а реестр - это, все-таки, какой-никакой, документ. Там, я считал, должно быть строго с типами.
Т. е., если взять формуляр немецкого ПФМа, то там он так и будет называться MIG-21SPS? Но формуляры-то делаются у нас вместе с самолетом. Так почему же для поляков, например, или чехов писали правильно тип, а для немцев по-другому? На ответе не настаиваю, вопрос риторический. Просто интересно.

----------


## GK21

Для меня этот вопрос также остаётся "открытым" с тех пор, когда впервые в далёком уже 1988 г. столкнулся с этой непонятной терминологией в одном ГДР-ском издании военного ведомства)). Судя по всему - это вполне официальные  названия этих модификаций в Luftstreitkraften der NVA.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, как говорится, странно, но факт. Спасибо.

----------


## lindr

ГДР не единственная страна ОВД, что вводила свои обозначения - пример Румыния.

*MiG-21 RFM (Izdelie 76A) Radar, Forţaj, Modernizat*

Радар, Форсированный, Модернизация.

Еще круче:

*MiG-21 RFMM (Izdelie 94A) Radar, Forţaj, Motor, Modernizat*

И на закуску

*MiG-21 C (Izdelie 94R) Cercetare*

Собственно разведчик.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Попались мне тут кадры очердного сбитого самолета в Карабахе. 
По дате съемки-вроде МиГ-21СМТ потерянный аккурат в это время.
Отсюда и вопросы:
Это зав/часть зав №?
Может он принадлежать МиГ-21СМТ?

----------


## lindr

Да, это заводской номер. 50030707

----------


## PPV

Приказ МАП N 110 от 20.04.1971 г.
В связи с запуском в серийное производство новой модификации УБС МиГ-21 (тип 69) присвоить ему наименование МиГ-21УМ.

----------


## AndyK

Книги по Миг-21 от aviarestorer-a:
Техническое описание и РЭ авиационной техники.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Примерно год назад, в нахичеванский военный музей, отдали МиГ-21. Что выгодно отличает его от музея бакинского-то что бн они, при перекраске, оставляют родные.
На фото МиГ-21СМ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, скорее всего СМ.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Возвращаясь к азербайджанскому СМТ-вот тому.

В Scramble November 2018 проскочила информация о нем.

Это часть его зав.№?

----------


## lindr

Это его *серийный номер*, заводской 500340ХХ.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Was l/n 75-8124 the last produced MiG-21 aircraft at Gorki?
If yes, the c/n should most likely be 75098xxx.

Finnish AF MiG-21bis MG-134 (ex MG-132) c/n 75098143 is the highest known c/n.
The l/n is 08 (on late production MiG-21bis aircraft, only the last two digits of the l/n are stamped)
So the full l/n of this Finnish AF MiG-21bis is probably 8108.



Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## ДА-200

75098143 is the last bis in my list as well. I was thinking it should be 8113, because 2013 examples were made. But 08 still sounds pretty good.

----------


## lindr

> I was thinking it should be 8113, because 2013 examples were made


Все не так просто. вы забыли о машинокомплектах для Индии например.

75047???	бис	№21	30	15	1977	Индия		тип 75Л головной									

В сериях возможно была дыра.

*75092745*	бис	№21	*64	25*	1981	СССР	03	СКВО, Таганрог	

92ХХХ по 98ХХХ и 17 серий? - это слишком много.

В конце было видимо так, Нигерия была последней.	Последние : Вьетнам, Финляндия, Нигерия.

*75097700*	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5334	929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5335	929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5336	фото									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5337	929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5338	929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5339	929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5340	фото									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5341										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5342	фото									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5343	фото									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5344										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5345	921.FR, 929.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5346	921.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5347										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5348										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5349										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5350										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5351	931.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5352	фото 2016									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5353										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5354										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5355										
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5356	931.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5357	929.FR, 921.FR									
	бис-САУ	№21			1984	Вьетнам	5358	929.FR									
*75098121*	бис	№21	81	03	02.85	Финляндия	MG-118	HLLv.31 потом MG-119									
75098124	бис	№21	81	04	02.85	Финляндия	MG-127	HLLv.31 потом MG-128 потерян 11.11.92									
75098129	бис	№21	81	05	02.85	Финляндия	MG-135	HLLv.31 потом MG-136									
75098135	бис	№21	81	06	02.85	Финляндия	MG-124	HLLv.31 потом MG-121									
75098140	бис	№21	81	07	02.85	Финляндия	MG-126	HLLv.31 потом MG-123									
*75098143*	бис	№21	81	08	02.85	Финляндия	MG-132	HLLv.31 потом MG-134									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	681	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	682	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	683	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	684	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	686	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	687	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	688	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	689	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	690	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	691	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	692	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	693	81.AM Nnamdi Azikwe APT									
	бис	№21	81		1985	Нигерия	694	81.AM 									
	бис	№21	81	24	04.85			последний

----------


## RA3DCS

> вы забыли о машинокомплектах для Индии например.


В Индию было поставлено 220 МиГ-21БИС (1978-1987) - 5 собранных, но не испытанных, 65 из поставленных агрегатов, деталей и узлов, 150 из сырьевых материалов.

----------


## ДА-200

И у всех 220 бис-ах был заводской и формулярный номер из диапазона Горькиевскго завода?

----------


## lindr

> И у всех 220 бис-ах был заводской и формулярный номер из диапазона Горькиевскго завода?


Нет. Маскимум на 70 (65+5). Но они (65) статистику выпуска завода не включены.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> В Индию было поставлено 220 МиГ-21БИС (1978-1987) - 5 собранных, но не испытанных, 65 из поставленных агрегатов, деталей и узлов, 150 из сырьевых материалов.


Hi,

I have attached some more information about Indian AF MiG-21bis aircraft production (Gorki and HAL).


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Все не так просто. вы забыли о машинокомплектах для Индии например.
> 
> 75047???	бис	№21	30	15	1977	Индия		тип 75Л головной									
> 
> В сериях возможно была дыра.
> 
> *75092745*	бис	№21	*64	25*	1981	СССР	03	СКВО, Таганрог	
> 
> 92ХХХ по 98ХХХ и 17 серий? - это слишком много.
> ...


I will make a new overview in the coming days.
I can add a lot of c/n info . . .  :Cool: 


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## BETEPAH

ФЛ?
Похоже это тот, что в парке у них сейчас находится.
https://goskatalog.ru/portal/#/collections?id=10887801

----------


## FLOGGER

Скорее всего да, ФЛ.

----------


## ДА-200

Удалено....

----------


## CRC

Нет, только у самолетов, привезенных в Zegrze Pomorskie 26 Pułk Lotnictwa Myśliwskiego, былa новая форма остекления козыpka, аля МиГ-23. Предыдущая поставка 34 Plm  Babie Doły имела  Боковое/side window/   стекло старого типа.75078905 8905 Польша  Боковое окно старой формы https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...ich-mig-21bis/

----------


## lindr

> Привет! 
> Прошу подтверждение или коррекциях  
> 
> 75001122		122	Хорватия
> 75002075		115	Хорватия
> 75002150	0216	108	Хорватия
> 75017895		110	Хорватия
> 75021145		121	Хорватия
> 75033148	2003	871	ГДР
> ...


Это устаревшие данные, прекратите, пожалуйста  их постить. Я сеголня пришлю Вам новую версию.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Это устаревшие данные, прекратите, пожалуйста  их постить. Я сеголня пришлю Вам новую версию.


А можно здесь выложить?

----------


## lindr

Файл очень большой и есть спорные моменты.

----------


## AndyK

> Файл очень большой и есть спорные моменты.


Можно же на ЯД положить

----------


## Fencer

> Можно же на ЯД положить


Что такое ЯД?

----------


## Panda-9

> Что такое ЯД?


Яндекс-диск (облако, файлообменник)

----------


## Fencer

> Яндекс-диск (облако, файлообменник)


Теперь понятно.

----------


## FLOGGER

МИГ-21ФЛ? Четверка Р. Восканяна?

----------


## GK21

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;188659]МИГ-21ФЛ? Четверка Р. Восканяна?

[/QUOT

Да , это один из известных снимков летчиков из состава "ромба" МиГ-21ФЛ 2-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП, который водил на воздушном параде 1967 г. в Домодедово командир  эскадрильи майор Р.Ш. Восканян. Слева от него - хвостовой ведомый капитан Ю.В. Беркут, справа - правый ведомый капитан Ю.Н. Галкин, сзади  - левый ведомый капитан Е.М. Аведиков. На заднем плане - матчасть "ромба" в окрашенном для парада виде. Остальные участвующие в параде МиГ-21ФЛ не красились.
Фото, вероятно, раскрашенное, оригинал был черно-белым.

----------


## FLOGGER

*GK21* , спасибо, именно на ваш ответ я и рассчитывал, т. к. знаю, что вы в теме. Вероятно вы правы, что фото раскрашено, т. к. для меня неожиданностью стало зеленое кольцо обечайки воздухозаборника. Думаю, оно должно быть обычного цвета, хотя, кто знает... А оригинал точно был ч\б? Может негатив или слайд был цветной, просто публиковали ч\б? Спасибо еще раз.
P.S.А какие б\н у них были? 60, 67, 54 и 55?

----------


## GK21

Я также обратил внимание прежде всего на цвет обечайки воздухозаборника и предполагаю, что красить ее не было никакой необходимости)). Не могу сказать точно насчёт цветных негативов или слайдов, поскольку ни одного цветного фото этого «ромба», кроме вот этого недавно появившегося в сети,  до сих пор видеть не приходилось. Но , кто знает, ведь такое яркое событие не могло не найти отражение и в цветной фотографии.
На черно-белых фото цвет обечайки обычно смотрится темнее, чем зеленая краска, которой окрашен конус. 
Да, эти  номера присутствуют на известном фото В. Куняева и в кинохронике.

----------


## FLOGGER

Решил отметиться здесь, т. к. новую тему затевать не вижу смысла, ибо на толковый ответ не рассчитываю, но вдруг?!. А вопрос вот какой: одним из прародителей МИГ-21 был самолет Е-2А. У меня вопрос по его пушечному вооружению. В основном в литературе (в известной Книге, у Гордона, да и у "Шаврова" т.3) пишется, что у него было установлено 3 пушки: одна слева и две справа. И вроде бы это подтверждается картинками и логикой: изначально задавалось 3 пушки на Е-5. И на картинке компоновки Е-5 нарисованы 3 пушки.  Далее дело шло так: т. к. перспективы треугольного крыла были неясны, решили подстраховаться стреловидным, появился проект Е-1 - фюзеляжи одинаковые (3 пушки, я сейчас только об этом),  крыло другое. Далее: АМ-11 на Е-1 нет, решили переделать его под АМ-9, т. е., только ХЧФ (под АМ-9)! Т. е., 3 пушки остались. Так появился Е-2 (с АМ-9). Потом появился АМ-11 для Е-2, его опять переделали под АМ-11 (видимо, только ХЧФ), т. е., опять-таки 3 пушки должны были остаться. Но на "Уголке ..." упорно пишут в статье про Е-2 Микоян, Гуревич Е-2  (см. второй сверху и предпоследний абзацы), что пушек, несмотря на ПСМ было установлено только ДВЕ! Правда, внизу в табличке написано , что пушек было 3! Так сколько же на самом деле было пушек на Е-2А?
И что еще плохо, что нет ни одной фотографии, по крайней мере у меня, с правого борта, где были бы видны эти самые пушки! А может, есть кто-то, кто мог видеть эти самые Е-2А вживую в институтах или еще где и может точно сказать?

----------


## Мотылёк

> Решил отметиться здесь, т. к. новую тему затевать не вижу смысла, ибо на толковый ответ не рассчитываю, но вдруг?!. А вопрос вот какой: одним из прародителей МИГ-21 был самолет Е-2А. У меня вопрос по его пушечному вооружению. В основном в литературе (в известной Книге, у Гордона, да и у "Шаврова" т.3) пишется, что у него было установлено 3 пушки: одна слева и две справа. И вроде бы это подтверждается картинками и логикой: изначально задавалось 3 пушки на Е-5. И на картинке компоновки Е-5 нарисованы 3 пушки.  Далее дело шло так: т. к. перспективы треугольного крыла были неясны, решили подстраховаться стреловидным, появился проект Е-1 - фюзеляжи одинаковые (3 пушки, я сейчас только об этом),  крыло другое. Далее: АМ-11 на Е-1 нет, решили переделать его под АМ-9, т. е., только ХЧФ (под АМ-9)! Т. е., 3 пушки остались. Так появился Е-2 (с АМ-9). Потом появился АМ-11 для Е-2, его опять переделали под АМ-11 (видимо, только ХЧФ), т. е., опять-таки 3 пушки должны были остаться. Но на "Уголке ..." упорно пишут в статье про Е-2 Микоян, Гуревич Е-2  (см. второй сверху и предпоследний абзацы), что пушек, несмотря на ПСМ было установлено только ДВЕ! Правда, внизу в табличке написано , что пушек было 3! Так сколько же на самом деле было пушек на Е-2А?
> И что еще плохо, что нет ни одной фотографии, по крайней мере у меня, с правого борта, где были бы видны эти самые пушки! А может, есть кто-то, кто мог видеть эти самые Е-2А вживую в институтах или еще где и может точно сказать?


Модель Е-2А

----------


## BETEPAH

Был же фотообзор в интернете из КАИ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Он у меня есть, там ничего не видно. В смысле третьей пушки.

----------


## Sveto

Истребители МиГ-моя великая любовь :Redface: 


Квиз вопрос - сколько модификации на фото :) ?

----------


## FLOGGER

И что еще интересно, в известной книге Белякова - Мормена и Е-2, и Е-4, и Е-5 на проекциях вида спереди показаны только 2 (две) пушки. Третьей нет, не видно. Поэтому для меня вопрос остается...

----------


## RA3DCS

На одном из полигонов на острове финского залива обнаружены остатки МиГ-21. Первый СМТ а второй вызывает сомнение?

----------


## FLOGGER

Второй, похоже, БИС. Во всяком случае бак у него от БИСа.
P.S. Много лишних, бессмысленных фотографий, не в обиду будь сказано. Но и здесь есть "чем поживиться". Я бы для себя сделал больше полезных снимков.
А вообще спасибо за фото.

----------


## AndyK

> Второй, похоже, БИС. Во всяком случае бак у него от БИСа.


Либо СМТ с малым баком

----------


## RA3DCS

> Либо СМТ с малым баком


Меня смущает сохранившийся левый верхний пульт. Горизонтальное расположение кнопок перезарядки. Они были на БИСе и МФ 1975 года выпуска.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Второй, похоже, БИС. Во всяком случае бак у него от БИСа.
> P.S. Много лишних, бессмысленных фотографий, не в обиду будь сказано. Но и здесь есть "чем поживиться". Я бы для себя сделал больше полезных снимков.
> А вообще спасибо за фото.


Фотки делали любители экзотики а не самолетов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да понятно, Саш. Я ж сказал спасибо. Интересно было бы там побывать, может и номерок где-то выискался бы.
P.S. А может это и не важно? Какая разница: бис, не бис?

----------


## KAV

> Либо СМТ с малым баком


Скорее всего. На Ленинградчине вроде бисов не было, СМТ в 66-ом апиб. Хотя могли и притащить и из более дальних мест.

----------


## AndyK

> Меня смущает сохранившийся левый верхний пульт. Горизонтальное расположение кнопок перезарядки. Они были на БИСе и МФ 1975 года выпуска.


Согласен. На кабину на фотках особо не смотрел.

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, что скажите про этот гибрид кобылицы и осла установленной в Морозовске?
Понятно, что он слеплен из разных деталей от самолета. Даже затруднительно сказать что послужило основой этого творчества.

----------


## ДА-200

Фюзеляж - МиГ-21С, М, МФ (ПВД с ДУАС, гребни для защиты от попадания посторонних предметов через створок дополнительного забора воздуха), фонарь - МиГ-21Ф/ПФ/ПФС, грот - бутафория, пушка - снята. Крыло - все после ПФМ, кроме Р.

----------


## RA3DCS

> гребни для защиты от попадания посторонних предметов через створок дополнительного забора воздуха),  Крыло - все после ПФМ, кроме Р.


Гребни не показатель. они встречаются и на пфс-ах. А почему Вы исключили крыло от Р?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фюзеляж - МиГ-21С, М, МФ (ПВД с ДУАС, гребни для защиты от попадания посторонних предметов через створок дополнительного забора воздуха), фонарь - МиГ-21Ф/ПФ/ПФС, грот - бутафория, пушка - снята. Крыло - все после ПФМ, кроме Р.


Я бы предположил, что это изначально "С", не далее. 
Фонарь, как это ни удивительно для меня, действительно заменен: был с откидной крышкой. (ПФМ и  далее)
Пушка. На мой взгляд, ее и не было. Хорошо виден узел крепления ГП-9. Правда, справедливости ради, я должен сказать, что я никогда не видел фото СМ (и далее) со снятой пушкой. Возможно, что это узел так и оставался на них. Панели обшивки вокруг пушки характерны именно для "С". Именно так выглядит фюзеляж "С" №19, фото которого есть в Сети. И еще в пользу отсутствия пушки: не вижу на левом борту характерного лючка под гротом. При наличии на борту ГШ-23 он всегда есть. Можно, конечно, сослаться на качество фото, но в данном случае они довольно резкие - не вижу.
Что смущает: здесь "жабры" находятся слева, что характерно для ПФС\ПФМ. На С, Р и далее они справа. 
Машина, судя по всему, аварийная, поэтому обсуждать ХЧФ и крыло смысла вообще не имеет: их могли взять от чего угодно.

----------


## ДА-200

> Гребни не показатель. они встречаются и на пфс-ах. А почему Вы исключили крыло от Р?


Потому что нет антенные контейнеры на законцовок.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Потому что нет антенные контейнеры на законцовок.


Не все МиГ-21Р имели СПО-3 и соответственно антенны.

----------


## ДА-200

Ну ладно, правое взяли с МиГ-21Р, но больше не отступаю!

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги пытались разглядеть штльдики.
На половинках стабилизатора удалось снять шильдики. На одном выбито Серия№ 22 Агрег № 48, на втором — серия та же, но агрег. — 41 (труднопрочитать).
На руле направления есть шильдкик с № 3709

----------


## ДА-200

Честно говоря - эти шильдики редко имеет отношение к настоящему номера самолета. Здесь это видно. Проверьте номера на люки доступа к двигатель, оборудование, внутренняя поверхность конуса РЛС...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Проверьте номера на люки доступа к двигатель, оборудование, внутренняя поверхность конуса РЛС...


К этим деталям с земли доступа нет!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну ладно, правое взяли с МиГ-21Р, но больше не отступаю!


 А левое? :Smile: 
Не знаю, почему Вы согласились "отступить" до "Р" с правым крылом? Разве что из-за усиления законцовки крыла? Но они были не только на "Р", встречались и на "СМ", есть фото.
P.S. А вообще не знаю, стОит ли копья ломать, что из чего и откуда? Предположения так и останутся предположениями, доказательств никаких нет.



> Проверьте номера на люки доступа к двигатель, оборудование, внутренняя поверхность конуса РЛС..


Довольно экзотическое предложение, особенно, если учесть, что до всего до этого не добраться, в частности до внутренней поверхности конуса РЛС. Это как? К тому же номера на лючках несут только 4 цифры: серия и номер в серии. Но не тип. Тип можно было бы найти в нишах шасси :Cool: , но они закрыты. Еще накрашивали на щитках шасси, пилонах, но это уже неактуально.
P.P.S. Возможно, есть другой путь: узнать, что там рядом летало, какие 21-е? Скорее всего, откуда-то оттуда его и приволокли.

----------


## ДА-200

Ребята, Вы делали эти самолеты, найдите лучший способ проверки  :Cool: 

Конечно проверять конус задача непростая, но все таки это МиГ-21, здесь куча лючков и детали несущие заводской номер самолета (например лючок накопителя бортового самописца). И забудьте про шильдики, они только подведут. 

Если здесь выглядит сложно, попробуйте идентифицировать МиГ-15 или Як-23.

----------

